# Police Cars : show yours



## CampingCarl

In here, post your local PD vehicles pics


----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## xePh3roK

*Hong Kong*


----------



## DrJoe




----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## Henk




----------



## szehoong

ROYAL MALAYSIA POLICE (Polis Di-Raja Malaysia)


----------



## Rapid

That is infront of the Petronas Towers right!


----------



## szehoong

Rapid said:


> That is infront of the Petronas Towers right!


Yes it is!


----------



## Talbot

Only decent picture I could find.

HPD


----------



## cincobarrio

*New York City Police Department*

*Old - New*










































*Concept*


----------



## DiggerD21

Police patrol cars in Hamburg:



































Police patrol bikes in Hamburg:



















This car is used for public relations work:










The Hamburg police is currently switching from the green color scheme to the blue one. 

A website dedicated to german policecars and bikes (in german language)


----------



## CampingCarl

LAPDs Toyota T100


----------



## Guest

I like the hamburg mercedes cars


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand Highway Patrol car*


----------



## Taipei101

^ You gotta love Holdens HSV.


----------



## bennyboiler

Thats a standard vt commodore isnt it? could be an ss im not too sure....hahaha the things you learn while youre over here! 
i also learnt that some states back in the US were using commodore SS's for highway patrol because theyre relatively cheap and damn fast!
HSVs have become one of my fave brands in the last year ive gotta say, im going to try and import a left hand drive one when i get back home


----------



## AltinD

bennyboiler said:


> Thats a standard vt commodore isnt it? could be an ss im not too sure....hahaha the things you learn while youre over here!
> i also learnt that some states back in the US were using commodore SS's for highway patrol because theyre relatively cheap and damn fast!
> HSVs have become one of my fave brands in the last year ive gotta say, im going to try and import a left hand drive one when i get back home


Dubai Police uses Commodore SS also, but mostly they use BMW 540i and prior to those, Mercedes E-class W210 (before facelift)

I don't have any picture though.

PS. Here the Commodore, the Monaro and the Stateman are sold as Chevrolet Lumina (sedan and Coupe) and Caprice, of course LHD.


----------



## quake

New police car in Italy










































It's the Lamborghini Gallardo: 5.000 cc, 500 bhp, 310 Km/h, 150.000 €


----------



## Avatar

Some from Australia...
NSW

Commodores

































Falcon









Police Launch









Thanks to all the photographers from http://www.inthejob.com/ where the images orginate.


----------



## zergcerebrates

*Japanese Police*



LtBk said:


> I like to see pics of police cars from Japan.



Well here it is, I think they are the best overall. They have that Royal Chrysanthemum(gold flower) Seal in front of the grille which is pretty cool.


----------



## zergcerebrates

*More HK Police*


----------



## CampingCarl

London bobbies aint ashamed to drive that ....


----------



## CampingCarl

Australia


----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## CampingCarl

CHPS Volvo


----------



## CampingCarl

NYPD, Chevy Suburban unmarked. This is one of the follow-up vehicles used by detectives assigned to the Mayor's protective detail.


----------



## CampingCarl

NYPD, Ford Excursion unmarked. This is NYC Mayor's ride


----------



## Henk

Dutch Harbor Police



















Patrol cars














































http://www.geocities.com/pdcarsites/rotter135.jpg[img]

[img]http://www.geocities.com/pdcarsites/rotter109.jpg


----------



## Henk

Dutch Mobil Traffic Command Center










Mobil Command Center









Tow truck



























Accident Investigation









Prisoner Transport 









Riot control


----------



## CampingCarl

Italian cops are quite lucky


----------



## CampingCarl

same goes for the german ones


----------



## CampingCarl

German police officer Susanne Laska poses July 22, 2003 between new Harley-Davidson motorcycles which are to be used by police in the northern German city of Hamburg. Hamburg's police on Tuesday received 7 of 20 FLHTPI Electra Glide Police motorcycles from the German importer of the U.S company Harley-Davidson in cooperation with local dealers and will use them for a trial period of about a year.










German police officers drive their new Harley-Davidson motorcycles, which are to be used by police in the northern German city of Hamburg, July 22, 2003. Hamburg's police on Tuesday received 7 of 20 FLHTPI Electra Glide Police motorcycles from the German importer of the U.S company Harley-Davidson in cooperation with local dealers and will use them for a trial period of about a year.


----------



## cincobarrio

Japanese police cars have hot rims.


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

Some more Italian police vehicles :runaway: :


Alfa Romeo 156 foto : Aldo Serini










Fiat Punto :










Fiat Marea :










BMW 320 :drool: :










Say hello to my little baby :colgate: :









brand new Subaru Legacy being presented :









BMW 330 XD foto Alessandro Vandelli :









Off the road :horse: :

Mitsubishi Pajero:









Mitsubishi L200









Land Rover class  :










Robocop  :










Back to the future :lol: :










BMW motorcycle :










Aprilia Pegasus enduro :










the tiny Minimoto  :










California style  :











impressive !!!!!!!!!!! :runaway:


----------



## Guest

..


----------



## fairladyZ

Japanese


----------



## AGC

*POLICJA - Police in Poland*

Fiat Siena:










Daewoo:










Toyota Avensis:










Somew typical Police Cars like (well, maybe Land Rover is quite unusual:











Daewoo Lanos:










VWs: Vento and Transporter:










One of most popular Police Cars - Polish made Polonez:










And finally, Polish made offroad Tarpan Honker. This truck is also used by Polish Forces, e.g. in Iraq:


----------



## ryanr

Japan has some of the best police cars:drool: Nissan Skyline, Nissan skyline GTR, Toyota Crown, Mazda RX-8...wow


----------



## Talbot

Even the police drive ricers there


----------



## huaiwei

Don't know if this was due to coincidental timing, but since there is another thread asking for police vehicles, then maybe I shall just reproduce what I typed there here! 

"I am not into cars, so I wont noe the technicalities. But what is for sure is that the patrol cars here are literally falling apart! 

Will be showing a small range of vehicles I took myself. First off: The Fast Response Car...the main workhorse of the police force, and the one your typical friendly neighbourhood policeman travels in.  I did my 2nd duty since commencing my beat duties in this particular vehicle pictures here:

("Serangoon", btw, is the name of the Police Centre (aka police station) I am from)



















As can be seen, it is nothing special...just a typical Japanese saloon car which looks like it is going to fall into pieces soon for being way overused then what it is designed for!

But I heard the cars might be replaced across the board. Saw the newer models meant for policing purposes recently in the regional HQ, but I could not identify its make..."


----------



## huaiwei

Other then the Patrol car used for regular patrol, there is also the police van, which can also be used for general transport, dispatch, and to send backups to aid the FRCs. I dont have a good photo of one yet, except for this one, which shows the backside of it: 










Probably the next most common police vehicle we see on our streets is the Motorbike. There are several models, with some being smaller, for example, for women officers. The mainstay, however, has got to be this one:










Erm....the "rider" is actually my friend pretending to be a traffic cop....the real traffic cops are outfitted in white tops and blue bottoms. This bike was actually on display for a "security awareness exhibition" at my varsity.....see that banner in the background?


----------



## CampingCarl

Ford Crown Victoria









Ford Club Wagon 









Ford Explorer 









Chevrolet Impala









Chevrolet Lumina


----------



## huaiwei

The rest of the vehicle types would be for the more specialised departments, or arent generally used for patrolling work:

This vehicle is the Police Land Rover, an almost antique vehicle which was initially phased out, but they decided to give it a new lease of life and reinstate them even in some patrolling units. Most of them were used by the specialist forces like the Gurkha contingent and the Special ops personal. This particular vehicle was taken on the island of Pulau Ubin. Its rugged nature obviously more suitable for non-urban environs:










It can sit about 11 people, if I am not wrong, but hell can break loose should the unfortunate happen. About 3 years ago, a similar vehicle with 10 policemen in it flipped while travelling down one of our expressways, killing 3 (along with the driver) and injuring everyone else.


----------



## CampingCarl

GMC Savanna van









Cushman


----------



## huaiwei

The last photos for this batch, these were vehicles I saw displayed at the annual Police Day Carnival. Both vehicles were from the Special Operations Command (SOC), although I kinda wondered if the black one was for the Security Department:










The officers around it were in the SOC uniform, quite different from the ones worn by regular officers. They were there to entertain nosy kids and curious adults....and not to actually end up becoming my photo model unconsciously! 










This is what we call the "ang chia" locally....meaning "Red Car." It is for anti-rioting purposes, but considering the kind of social and political climate we have here, it probably sees more action in every other activity then what it is intended for. 

Well, thats all for now. If I can take more interesting shots and of a bigger variety of vehicles, I will post them here. Till then!


----------



## CampingCarl

Ford F-Super Duty Truck used by the ESU (Emergency Service Unit)



















Mack Rescue Truck 



















Ford Excursion










Dodge Ram 1500










GMC Suburban


----------



## koskaar

Finnish Police cars:

Ford Mondeo










VW Transporter (most common)










BMW Police Motorbike










Piaggio Police Scooters










Police Snowmobile


----------



## AcesHigh

That italian Lamborghini rules!! I had already received lots of emails with pics of it. Of course, it will not be used by the entire italian police force hehehe.

The car will be used by specially trained police drivers, and it will be used only on highspeed roads for special cases. Like chasing Ferraris I guess...


----------



## Grollo

Australian Subaru WRX (for chasing ram raiders and joyriders in WRX's and Lancer EVO's in the rain 









The ultimate Australian Police Car (HSV Coupe GTO)



























SAAB 9-5 Aero:









Ford Falcon XR8:









Holden Commodore SS:


----------



## Guest

*Western Australian Police Force (Perth)*
www.police.wa.gov.au










*METRO PATROL CAR*
*Holden Commodore*
*Juliet Victor 103*

















*HIGHWAY PATROL (TRAFFIC POLICE)*
*Holden Commodre*
*Victor Foxtrot 210*


----------



## chiccoplease

Bavaria










Bavaria Autobahn Police










Hesse










Saxony (Zone)










Hamburg


----------



## Guest

PERTH


----------



## Guest

Japanese police cars are the coolest, Skyline 92' Skyline 02's Toyota Crown, WRX (is it STI version?) that's just crazy...........

I wonder if Hong Kong police has any better cars to stop street racing? because illegal racing is quite popular there...IMO Ford just couldn't get the job done.

anyway some of China's police cars........
Honda Fit(known as jazz in Europe) Saloon - Guangzhou









Hyundai Sonata -Beijing









VW Polo -Guangzhou









VW Santana 2000 Chongqing









Beijing police also uses VW Passat, and Shanghai police probably uses Buick Century and Regal.


----------



## CanadianCentaur

Edmonton Police Service - Ford Crown Victoria. The EPS uses this as its vehicle of choice, although I've seen Chevrolet Caprices and Impalas in the EPS.








Another one showing the current colour scheme.









For those wondering about the RCMP, Canada's national force - most larger Canadian cities have their own police forces. However, in some metro areas, the RCMP does have jurisdiction within outlying cities in the metro regions while the core city has its own police force. The provinces of Ontario and Quebec each have their own provincial police force in place of the RCMP in smaller cities and towns.

RCMP cruiser - The Ford Crown Victoria is also quite commonly used by the RCMP. 









2000 Chevy Impala









Chevy Caprice









GMC Suburban - quite common in smaller cities and more remote parts of Canada. Being a 4X4 and plenty of room for powerful engines, it's especially desireable. 









The "rainbow" strip and emblem are actually reflective decals, making them easier to see at night.









RCMP old colors (before ca. 1995)


----------



## The Chemist

Calgary Police Service:

Standard Crown Victoria cruiser:









Dodge Van:









Harley Davidson Police Motorcycle:









HAWC1 Police Helicopter:


----------



## Guest

PERTH


----------



## Cantonese

Macau toyota corolla


----------



## Lindemann

Spanish National Police









Spanish Guardia Civil









Catalonia Police (Mossos d'esquadra)









Basque Police (Ertzaintza)


----------



## princ3

Romania police vehicles























































accessories


----------



## Falcon83

Italian job? with this?


----------



## Falcon83

there's the smart too!!(lambo has been already posted, so....)


----------



## CampingCarl

bump


----------



## eddyk

I've also done this thread on here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198650

So I have all the pics ready...











































Yes the Lotus at the bottom is actually used....Its part of the Norfolk Police Force

The Subaru Impreza is actually the fastest police car in Europe....dont know about the world! (excluding uniques like the Lotus above and that italian lambourghini)











Note the gun attached to his belt!









Lexus RX300

Cant miss these guys...I like the fact that even the Bicycle as blue lights!








BMW C1










There are two uniques out of that lot....the black Mercedes....and the Silver Chystler


----------



## eddyk

and they go on...









Old Livery/\








See one in use /\
































































100's of these in London...Diplomat protection! /\


----------



## rufi

I love the british ones :drool:


----------



## rufi

madrid's newest


----------



## Metroland

RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) North Vancouver


----------



## Anniyan

...


----------



## eddyk

^WTF?


----------



## aplz

Hmm, here is Waterloo Region (Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge).

Old to new.




























Yuck, cops.


----------



## TallBox

wtf? jags and mercs for police cars???


----------



## Anniyan

i wont show..


----------



## tommygunn

the british police volvo T5R is one fast car you will not get away from one of them no matter what car your in.


----------



## PC

One more from Finland:

Jaguar S-type R










It was a gift to the Finnish police from "Tekniikan Maailma"-magazine and it's being used by the Police in Malmi in Helsinki.


----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## PotatoGuy

*Anaheim, CA*

ANAHEIM POLICE














































ORANGE COUNTY SHERIFF




























i couldnt find very many pics


----------



## Henk

The Orange Country Hummer is superb.


----------



## PotatoGuy

i just noticed something. the pic of the cop car i posted is actually from orange county, florida.. so yea haha, my mistake sorry


----------



## eddyk

...


----------



## eddyk

UK - again

















0-62 in 8 seconds


----------



## tommygunn

does anyone know why new york police changed their colour blue from there patrol car?


----------



## C|2azyCanuck




----------



## Krazy

*UAE police*

UAE police


----------



## kozel

Henk said:


> a Czech police car.


Czech MADE vehicle may be. Police cars in the Czech Republic are white with green stripes and the spelling in Czech is "POLICIE". I don't know which country these policemen are from, would say somewhere from Balkan area.


----------



## Munch

Czech police drive skodas also,


----------



## kozel

Here is one Skoda Octavia used in UK, and two white-green Czech police photos of the same car:


























Here are photos of police cars, bikes and boats used by Prague Police, they have got blue-white combination:


----------



## Metroland

Vancouver

Mercedes ML320









Jaguar S-Type Sedan









Audi A6


----------



## VansTripp

2004 Ford Crown Victoria-LAPD


----------



## fairladyZ

JAPAN


----------



## Mock

Edmonton

Older paint scheme on a pair of Caprices


















Chevy Chevelle Malibu










50's van










Air-1


















Chevy Nova










Hyundai Tiburon


























The standard paint scheme and vehicles


----------



## [email protected]

The latest Subaru Impreza WRX for the french military police force (gendarmerie) :


----------



## ereck

china


----------



## Qatar4Ever

This is all i could find. But we pretty much use the same cars as australia, Land Crusiers and SS.


----------



## gutooo

*Police in São Paulo!*

Here are some police cars from São Paulo, Brazil.

A Mercedes A:









A GM Blazer:









A Land Rover Defender:









A VW Santana:









Chopper:









Chevrolet Corsa Sedan:









Mercedez Sprinter:









1000 New Chevrolets:









1000 New Chevrolets:









New GM Blazers:









Little Acident:









VW Parati:









Fiat Palio Weekend:









New GM Blazer:









More 500 news chevrolets! (you can see that the top lights are diferent from the 1000 ones)









Chevrolet Astra:









Chevrolet Astra:









Chevrolet Corsa Hatch (new model):









Now Brazil federal Police:

Choppers:


----------



## Talbot

Cool Sao Paulo Chevy Blazers, I didn't know they made Blazers anymore.

More Houston Police




































Texas A&M at Galveston police









I can't really find many pictures of police in houston and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Banner

Basque Country police (ertzaintza)

Nissan Terrano









Renault Megane









Volkswagen Passat TDI 4









Mercedes Benz MB1000









Mercedes Benz Speed









Yamaha 1300 (for mountain places)









Bmw K75 RT









Bmw R 850 RT









Eurocopter EC-135









Hummer









VAP Condor









Water thrower









Amphibius


----------



## Falcon83

ANOTHER LAMBORGHINI GALLARDO FOR THE ITALIAN POLICE!!!  

The Italian Polizia Stradale has scored a major PR triumph with the fabulous Lamborghini Gallardo. Stop Press – a second Gallardo has joined the force. Both cars are donations: the first from the Lamborghini factory and the second from an independent organisation. Before you dismiss this PR coup d’état as a media stunt, these patrols have teeth so watch out. The officers are the best of the best and go through a rigorous training schedule, while the cars are kitted out with the very latest high-tech equipment. Police forces worldwide are always keen to improve their relationship with the public. Getting people on-side is the key factor in efficient policing. The Italians are doing that.

Earlier this year in the Coppa Milano-Sanremo Historic Rally, this police Gallardo was one of the escort cars. I was driving a Lamborghini Miura and the aural memory of V12 hysteria and V10 boom dicing between the ancient buildings will stay with me forever, as will the massive public approval that greeted the Lamborghini police car in every town. Despite having my collar seriously felt a couple of years ago by the Carabinieri for speeding near Maranello in a Ferrari 360CS, I was more than happy to call a truce and visit the Rome HQ of the Polizia Stradale. You remember in the middle of the First World War when the British and the German troops put their guns down for a while so that they could play football in no-man’s-land? Well, that is what it was like when Auto Italia’s Michael Ward and I entered the Polizia Stradale’s compound. Instead of bomb craters and football we met two of the nicest guys you could ever meet – two of the specially-trained police officers qualified for the Lamborghinis: AS, Massimiliano Finore and ASS, Giancarlo Bravo.

The crew talked us through the high-tech kit before we followed them out onto Rome’s version of the M25 motorway. Traffic was heavy with lots of stop/start, slow/fast traffic. Personal space in Latin countries is much narrower than it is in Anglo-Saxon lands. This translates to close company on the road, which the foreigner should not mistake for aggression. Driving styles are loose with a car’s body language being far more informative than indicators (which are rarely used). Our motorcycle outriders swooped and leaned intimately on moving cars, creating gaps large enough for the Gallardo – complete with blue lights flashing – and our camera car to carve our way through the traffic. It was great.

Mobile phones came out everywhere, not for phone calls but for photography. I got the feeling that Roman motorists were very happy that their police were waving Italy’s technological and style flag. While every Italian will moan incessantly about the deficiencies of their mad country, make no mistake, they are enormously proud of it. Style is important.

In the words of the song, “It’s not what you do; it’s the way that you do it”. One action that says it all came from a police Gallardo driver at the Coppa Milano-Sanremo.

He was standing by his car as the Miura drove over the finish line. In front of a cheering crowd he bowed to the Miura. It’s the stuff of dreams. See what I mean about police/public PR? I’m converted. I want to go straight now.

Gallardo Police Equipment

The front luggage compartment is pretty-much filled by a medical temperature-controlled box for urgent transportation of human organs for transplant. The car also carries defibrillator equipment, which performs electrocardiograms and automatic diagnoses of arterial pressure and the presence of oxygen and carbon dioxide in the blood.

Medical kit apart, the Gallardo also carries advanced technological apparatus for receiving and transmitting information and images relating to particularly critical situations, such as road traffic accidents, fires and other disaster situations. The Provida 2000 system records speeding violations and sends images in real-time with direct connection to the police database, as well as the Elsag ‘Autodetector’ system for automatic number plate recognition. Various other gear is carried including cameras, GPS, sat nav and a DVD player so that you can watch your favourite cop shows. Both the police Gallardos are six-speed manual versions.

Driving a Gallardo

At the Gallardo press launch, I spent two days testing these fabulous 4WD 500bhp supercars at Vallelunga race circuit. Both the six-speed manual and e-gear versions were tested. We had a full dry track and a separate wetted track. There is no breed more critical or cynical than motoring journalists on a launch. For once, all were dumbfounded with the then-new baby Lambo. Even Clarkson and Needell liked it.

Italian Police

The Italian police are the best in the world. They are the smartest. They have the best uniforms, the best sunglasses and the best creases in their shirtsleeves. They are armed to the teeth and don’t take any s**t. More importantly, there are thousands of them. Rob a bank in Italy and you will die in a hail of bullets from continual patrolling military personnel, armed police (on- or off-duty) and armed citizens, as it is legal to carry a gun if you are a lawyer, jeweller or anyone else who can justify the need for personal protection.

Italy has several police forces, all heavily armed. The Carabinieri are distinguished military police who operate internationally as peacekeepers and domestically as crime-fighters. They are normally armed with pistols and machine guns. They are easily identified by their black/blue uniforms with a red trouser stripe and white diagonal shoulder strap.

The Polizia di Stato also has a crime-fighting role as well as more day-to-day law enforcement duties, including highway patrol (the Polizia Stradale). The Polizia are identified by their two-tone blue uniforms. The Vigili Urbani and Polizia Locale deal with local issues – like your local UK ‘Bobby’ but armed, of course. The Guardia di Finanzia operates in any economic area where money, tax or fraud is involved. They also have ‘frontier’ duties. If you buy anything in Italy, including a coffee in a bar, you are supposed to have the receipt with you when you leave the premises.

Other police forces include: Corpo Forestale dello Stato (environment police), Corpo di Polizia Penitenziaria (prison police), Guardia Costiera (coast guard police).

ITALIAN DRIVING LAWS

There are several traffic laws in Italy that tourists may not be familiar with. And it’s no good telling the nice Italian policeman that you are British, and that in the UK you don’t have the law that you are being accused of breaking. Let me explain. It’s like murder: it may be legal for members of certain Amazonian tribes to kill members of other tribes, and according to Rowan Atkinson it is still legal to kill a Scotsman if you come across one on any beach on the Isle of Man. But murder an Amazonian or a Scotsman in Italy and it is against the law. Likewise it is illegal not to have photo ID or not to have your car registration and insurance documents with you. Random roadside checks are common, including the inspection of documentation for any goods being carried.

Headlamp converters are compulsory and it is required that you drive with your headlights switched on at all times of the day, except in towns in good daylight. It is illegal not to carry a warning triangle and at least one homologated reflective jacket inside the passenger compartment of your vehicle. Italy’s drink driving limit is 30% less than in the UK.

Motorway speed limits vary, with a maximum of 150km/h (93mph) on some three-laners with an emergency lane. Speed-traps are on the increase with heavy on-the-spot fines. It was reported in last month’s Auto Italia that there are now special parking bays for pregnant women. This will lead to a cushion shortage as Italian women (who have the world’s lowest birth-rate) rush to their new parking spaces. Parking in Italy is still a world away from the vicious war-zone of London parking.

More important than any motoring law is that when driving in Italy, you should avoid having an accident. This means looking at what the traffic is doing rather than fathoming out whether you have right of way. Don’t be too worried by all these laws; driving in Italy is great and it still has that sense of freedom long-gone from the UK. Finally, the use of car horns is officially banned within built-up areas; see what I mean?






































Polizia Stradale Lamborghini Gallardo - Technical Specifications:

Engine: 4961cc V10 mid-mounted; Bore x stroke: 82.5mm x 92.8mm; Ignition and fuel: Lamborghini LIE, drive-by-wire OBD system; Power: 500bhp @ 7800rpm; Torque: 376lb ft @ 4500rpm; Transmission: 4WD 6-speed manual or optional 6-speed e-gear paddleshift; Body: Aluminium spaceframe with some composite panels; Brakes: Brembo; 8-pot, 365mm discs front; 4-pot, 335mm discs rear; Wheels: 8.5x19 front; 11x19 rear; Tyres: Pirelli P Zero; 235/35ZR19 front; 295/35ZR19 rear; Kerb weight: 1430kg; Performance: 0-62mph: 4.2sec; Top speed: 193mph; Cost: £117,000, plus £6250 for e-gear (does not include police equipment)

Q&A SESSION

You now have two Gallardos. How did the second Gallardo come about?

It was donated to the Polizia Stradale by the Peretti Foundation of API Industries at the recent 152nd anniversary celebrations of this police force.

The law enforcement work of the Polizia and the Carabinieri are different. Are the Carabinieri jealous that you have Lamborghinis?

No. There is great friendship and a great rapport between the two forces. Anyway, they had Ferraris in the 1960s.

Who drives the Gallardos?

There are eight officers qualified to drive this car. And there will probably be another eight for the second Gallardo.

What will the second Lamborghini do?

The same duty as ours but we shall patrol the centre and the south of the country, while the new car will patrol the centre and the north of Italy.

How does policing the north compare with policing the south of Italy?

This is a generalisation but let us say that the further south you go, the looser the interpretation of the law.

What are the Gallardo’s duties?

Medical activities, some escort duties, PR work, traffic duties and crime-fighting. The automatic number plate recognition system automatically flags up any nearby suspects.

How did you get the job?

The Ministry of the Interior selects the officers by examining their driving record.

So only the best are chosen?

No (with a modest shrug). There are many fine officers in the force who could do this job.

What does it take to be a traffic cop?

Assuming you have met the requirements for police duty and successfully qualified, you then need a further one-year training for traffic duties.

How did you train to drive the Lamborghini?

We did a one-week course with the car at the Vallelunga race circuit with Lamborghini’s chief test driver Giorgio Sanna.

Have you ever been in a car with Lamborghini’s legendary test driver Valantino Balboni?

No, but I have heard stories that make your hair stand on end from those who have. I believe that Lamborghini is building its own test track to solve the problems associated with high-speed road testing.

Are the Gallardos used every day?

Most days yes, but not every day. When not in use they are on standby for immediate action should the need arise.

Is there such a thing as a typical day for this car?

No; every day is different.

Has this Lamborghini been reliable?

Yes. Extremely reliable. We have covered 34,000km since Lamborghini gave us the car last year.

What is the public reaction?

Very enthusiastic. It creates lots of attention and lots of questions from people of all types. The police motto is ‘Get close to the people’. These cars certainly help us achieve a closer collaboration with the community.

What crimes in Italy are on the increase?

There has been an increase in crime committed by armed criminal elements in the immigrant community, mainly from Eastern Europe, but that is the concern of the Carabinieri. Our job is that of traffic cops. Drink-driving is common, also driving without insurance or on false papers. All of which need cops on the ground, not cameras.

Why bother to stop speeders instead of just sending them the fine and penalty points?

A car owner can choose not to declare who was driving his or her car at the time of the offence. This incurs an extra 300 euros fine on top of the speeding fine but does not affect the penalty points.

In the two years since the introduction of penalty points and tougher enforcement of motoring laws in Italy, have you seen any improvements in the accident statistics?

Yes. Fatalities and injury statistics are steadily falling but we still have a long way to go.

You have many accidents at weekends involving young drivers. What is being done to address this?

If a young driver commits an offence, he receives double points for the first three years of driving. Where permitted, his maximum speed limit is 100km/h instead of 130km/h.

What is the reaction of drivers who are stopped?

Amazement. We have to be careful as sometimes in heavy motorway traffic, issuing a ticket can cause jams as onlookers slow down for a look.

Do you ever take the car to its 200mph top speed?

No. There is no need, and the speed differential would be dangerous for other traffic. We do sometimes travel at very high speed, and this is where the Lamborghini scores. Other police vehicles at their top speeds are less stable and less safe than the Gallardo. Being four-wheel drive, it is extremely sure-footed in the wet. We have also used it to good effect in snow with the appropriate tyres.

Recently in the UK a British traffic cop was caught testing a car at 160mph. The magistrate let him off but the press made a meal of it. What would have happened in Italy?

The same. The Italian press would have eaten him alive.

You have little room left for any extra equipment. How do you manage?

If we need back-up it soon arrives.

What do you drive off-duty?

A Ford Ka and a Peugeot 206. Both are suited to everyday battle in Roman traffic.

This Lamborghini caused quite a stir when it went to New York for the Columbus Day celebrations. Did you go to the USA with it?

Unfortunately not, two other officers went. But we would like to come to London if you organise an invitation!

www.italiaspeed.com


----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## Toronto06

Toronto Police









OPP Crown Vic's









Undercovers









Cruiser


----------



## Demis

*http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1333/gbbritishtransportpolicerenaul.jpg*


----------



## Cicerón

Demis said:


> British Transport Police


Better


----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## Jue

Is the NYPD considering upgrading its whole fleet? That would be sweet.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Overall Japanese police cars are the best, but the Italian Lambo is truly the best police car out there.


----------



## CampingCarl

Jue said:


> Is the NYPD considering upgrading its whole fleet? That would be sweet.


They are testing the car


----------



## kissodon

*Hungarian police cars*

Audi TT (highway patrol)


----------



## DULE

Serbian special police force


----------



## DULE

police day in Serbia


----------



## greg_christine

My favorite is the Ford that Sheriff Andy Taylor and Deputy Barney Fife used to drive in Mayberry, North Carolina:


----------



## daniel322

*Portugal*

*GNR - National Republican Guard*


















Uniform









In Dili's Peace Operation









K-9 Truck









Iraq Peace Mission Truck









Combat Car









Patrol Jeep









HighWay Patrol









Patrol Car









Patrol Helicopter


*PSP - Public Safety Police*


















BMW Moto









Patrol Car









Urban Police Car









Transport Truck









Special Operations Truck
*
Municipal Police (Local)*









(Lisbon)


----------



## Demis

http://reg.imageshack.us/setlogin.php?login=8245520739e6b9180a266524482e01f0


----------



## Aquarius

Mossos d´esquadra... Catalonia Police


----------



## Magic Night

WANCH said:


> Hong Kong SDU (Special Duties Unit),
> 
> Don't mess with the 5-0


I really miss the days when they still train with Britain's SAS.


----------



## Arpels

mossos d'esquadra? waht is mossos? :?


----------



## Aquarius

^^ mossos is mozo in spanish... Squadron Lads in english.. is the police force of Catalonia.



> Currently, the Mossos d'Esquadra are taking the place of Spain's Policia Nacional and Guardia Civil in Catalonia. This process of substitution began in 1994 and will be completed by 2008 . In November 2005, the Mossos took full duties in the city of Barcelona.
> 
> The Policia Nacional and the Guardia Civil will keep some agents in Catalonia to handle terrorism, identity documents, immigration and other limited matters which the central government retains competences on .


----------



## Arpels

I see ok, its wath I think kay:


----------



## niels52

*Belgian police force*

Here are some pictures of the BELGIAN POLICE FORCE, they are quite modern!

The cars have all blue lines and one orange line (federal police) or one light blue line (local police)


----------



## Demis

http://img7.picsplace.to/img.php?file=img7/22/Bulgaria_Lada.jpg


----------



## Penhorn

*Halifax Regional Police*









*Halifax-Dartmouth Bridge Commission Police*









*Metro Transit police*


----------



## Demis

HELP! Want to download some photos but do not know how to do it on this site. Have been trying by using the program, http://picsplace.to/index.php, but it does not work. 
Any help please, will be mostly appreciated.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Magic Night




----------



## Jiangwho

oOo


----------



## Jiangwho

*CHINA Mainland*


----------



## italy

Lithuania


----------



## kronik

Vizag City, India


----------



## Demis

Thanks to PicTiger for providing <a href="http://www.pictiger.com">Free Image Hosting</a>.


----------



## Demis

http://server3.pictiger.com/img/388302/other/moldova-2.jpg


----------



## Demis

Thanks to PicTiger for providing Free Image Hosting.


----------



## Demis

http://server3.pictiger.com/img/388304/cars-and-motors/turkey.jpg


----------



## Demis




----------



## Demis

Russia VAZ


----------



## hzkiller

C H I N A!


----------



## King-Krunch

From Germany (still in silver/green - police colors will be changed to blue over time, including uniforms - thank god).


----------



## Demis

Cars from Albania


----------



## Demis

Romania made ARO 4x4 as used by the police


----------



## RACINCPIX

Here in the US, the Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor is by far the most popular car used by police agencies. 









Oklahoma Highway Patrol









Crown Victorias from various northeast Oklahoma police departments in Tulsa for training.









Weatherford, Oklahoma









Tulsa, Oklahoma









Tulsa County Sheriff, Oklahoma









Miami, Oklahoma

However, some departments use the Chevrolet Malibu.








Greene County Sheriff, Missouri

But many agencies use SUV's for patrolling rural, and otherwise inaccessible areas.








Chevrolet Tahoe, U.S. Forest Service, Department of the Interior









Dodge Durango, Rogers County Sheriff, Oklahoma









Chevrolet Tahoe, Oklahoma Highway Patrol









Chevrolet Tahoe, Tulsa County Sheriff

And of course, there are also specialty vehicles.








Freightliner/American LaFrance Bomb Squad, Oklahoma Highway Patrol









Chevrolet Camaro LT1, Oklahoma Highway Patrol









The Oklahoma City Police Department uses this GO-4 Interceptor for parking enforcement.









This 1957 Chevrolet Two-Ten is privately owned by a retired Tulsa County Sheriff's Deputy, and is sponsored by the Sheriff as a D.A.R.E. car.
D.A.R.E. means "Drug Abuse Resistance and Education".


All photos copyright 2006 (C) RACINCPIX


----------



## Demis

England[London]BMW 530i Highway patrol 
<a href="http://server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=GB Met Police BMW Highway Patrol.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://images6.theimagehosting.com/GB Met Police BMW Highway Patrol.th.jpg" border="0" title="The Image Hosting" /></a>


----------



## Demis

England[ondon]BMW 530i Highway Patrol


----------



## Demis

A VAZ or better know as Lada Samara, from the Ukraine


----------



## Demis

and one more from the Ukraine
Has any one photos from Armenian, Georgian or Ukrainian police?


----------



## FREKI

A Danish Police Cruiser

Ford Mondeo


----------



## Wilhem275

This is a wonderful Alfa 156 of the Italian _Carabinieri_










and of our Police 












Fiat Marea for Police










Here there is a complete archive of Italian Police vehicles 
http://mondosoccorso.fotopic.net/c493031.html



And the new, fabulous one, Alfa 159 for Carabinieri and Polizia :master: :drool: :applause:


----------



## Jiangwho

DENMARK













































































































http://policecarsite.atspace.com/w116.html


----------



## Alargule

Do they call the police 'fortunecity' over there? 

Those new Italian policecars are übercool! They really look aggressive - just the way the übermacho Italian police force would want it to be...Just a shame that those dumb carabinieri are allowed to drive such cars...


----------



## Demis

VVV we can not see your photos from Denmark, can you download them again please in a different format by using perhaps, i.e. http://www.coolimagehosting.com/


----------



## Demis

VVV I do apologise, yes we can see them, thanks


----------



## Demis

Bulgaria


----------



## Demis




----------



## Demis

Guatemala


----------



## Demis

Bulgaria


----------



## BonusAer

Some from Argentina



















Ford Focus









These were the only ones I could find


----------



## Manila-X

Spotted this when I was in the highway. Here's one from The Philippines

*Manila 5-0*


----------



## Demis

Cambodia


----------



## Demis

Egypt Toyota Corrola


----------



## Wilhem275

Alargule said:


> Do they call the police 'fortunecity' over there?
> 
> Those new Italian policecars are übercool! They really look aggressive - just the way the übermacho Italian police force would want it to be...Just a shame that those dumb carabinieri are allowed to drive such cars...


 Hey remember: Carabinieri are dumb only in jokes!  


Well, the more I see this topic grow, the more I'm convinced we've got the best police cars at all :banana: or maybe the best cars at all :baeh3:


----------



## Demis




----------



## Demis

VAZ from Latvia


----------



## Demis

Romani Aro 4x4


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Demis said:


> VAZ from Latvia


The photo you posted is from Belarus...


----------



## Demis

sorry my mistake but you are also wrong the car acctualy is from LITUANIA Have you got any photos fromeastern Europr?


----------



## Demis

Sorry my mistake, but you are also wrong the VAZ car is LITHUANIAN and NOT Belarus. By the way have you got any photos to show from eastern Europe?


----------



## Demis

Belarus VAZ


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Demis said:


> Sorry my mistake, but you are also wrong the VAZ car is LITHUANIAN and NOT Belarus. By the way have you got any photos to show from eastern Europe?


Yes, my mistake. What I saw was a photo of a UAZ from Belarus, followed by "VAZ from Latvia" with no photo. I misread VAZ as UAZ. 

I'm not from eastern Europe myself and I haven't got any photos of police cars, sorry. I'll see if I can take some photos of British police cars (I live in London).


----------



## Demis

Mexico


----------



## pt82

Skoda Fabia - frequently used in Czech republic + Slovakia


----------



## pflo777




----------



## Minato ku




----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Here is a picture showing new versus old Ukrainian police cars. The older one is Lada, and I have no idea what the new one is.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

This is an older police car from Russia. If I am not mistaken, it is VAZ 2109 (also called Lada).










Below is an old Japanese car with right-hand steering wheel used as a police car. Ironically, a while ago Russian government was planning to ban all right-hand wheeled cars from the road 











Also from Russia. New -> Older -> Old.


----------



## DzD1358

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Here is a picture showing new versus old Ukrainian police cars. The older one is Lada, and I have no idea what the new one is.



This new one is probably Skoda Fabia


----------



## DzD1358

In 3 years polish police will buy 5000 new police patrols car nad all will be in new silver-blue colour. Here is proposal how it will look like


----------



## KB

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Below is an old Japanese car with right-hand steering wheel used as a police car. Ironically, a while ago Russian government was planning to ban all right-hand wheeled cars from the road


Is he having a nap?


----------



## japanese001

http://www.atlas-web.com/keisatu/keisatuhome.htm


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Tijuana B.C.Mexico.*

This are some pictures of local and federal police in my City of Tijuana,Baja California,MEXICO.

Crown Victoria Police Interceptor

Most local patrol cars in my city are Crown Victorias POLICE INTERCEPTORS,and theres also a lot of Dodge and Chevy trucks.


Shot at 2007-07-10

Shot at 2007-07-10

Undercover,Yea right! Police Interceptor.

Shot with C300Z,D550Z at 2007-07-10


Shot at 2007-07-10


Shot at 2007-07-10

Shot at 2007-07-10

Shot at 2007-07-10
Shot at 2007-07-11


Shot at 2007-07-10
Police Bike.

Shot at 2007-07-10

Shot at 2007-07-10

Mounted Police


Shot at 2007-07-10

Mexican Federal police and Federal Highway Police.


Shot at 2007-07-10


Shot at 2007-07-10

Federal Highway Patrol muscle car Dodge Charger.

Shot at 2007-07-10

Shot at 2007-07-10
Shot at 2007-07-10


----------



## Demis

has anyone photos from Moldova, Armenia, albania, Georgia[Republic of], Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan please?


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Mexican Bug*

VolksWagen Beetles use to be the most popular car in Mexico,a thrue peoples car!.

A great piece of German machinery and engineering.

A bygone era.


Shot at 2007-07-21

Shot at 2007-07-21


Shot at 2007-07-21

Shot at 2007-07-21


----------



## Paulie Walnuts

Netherlands


----------



## Jaeger

A couple from the steets of London.  :cheers:


----------



## rembau1958

Paddington said:


> Best police car, ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh.. What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra points to anyone who can figure out where it's from :cheers:



Looks like the police car in the Transformer movie, is it?


----------



## Henk

^^ It is.

http://www.burnzpost.com/2007/05/18...-movie-its-all-about-the-cars/]Police mustang

Lancaster Texas Police Department uses also mustangs.








Love the plate.


----------



## Qtya

Hungarian police recived new type of vehicles recently:

(http://www.freeweb.hu/policecars/p/index.php?cat=4)

I'll show You guys some of them:


----------



## Qtya

*More Hungarian police vehicles...*

Funny ones too! 





DACIA LOGAN!!! :lol: 



















SMART!!!! :lol: 










ICE-CREAM TRUCK!!!!! :hilarious :rofl:


----------



## RawLee

We've got a police tank?where was that when we needed it?!


----------



## Henk

LOL a Police BTR-80. Where is that for


----------



## RawLee

Henk said:


> LOL a Police BTR-80. Where is that for


Well,the gun is a bit too much, but against rioters...this would brake them up in notime


----------



## Qtya

Garbage truck... :lol: :rofl: :hilarious


----------



## RawLee

Qtya said:


> Garbage truck... :lol: :rofl: :hilarious


IMO,those should be sold. Some microwave trucks would be perfect instead of them! Anyone has image of those?


----------



## Qtya

RawLee said:


> We've got a police tank?where was that when we needed it?!


Some sources say we got them from the russians, the other says the ukraines... BTR-80s were part of the interdebtness program. When we got many of them. The police and border-police got some of the BTRs too but today they only rotten in some warehouse...


----------



## Qtya

RawLee said:


> IMO,those should be sold. Some microwave trucks would be perfect instead of them! Anyone has image of those?


Hungarian police ordered new, more powerfull HINO trucks, instead of theis old ones...

Wonder why... :lol:


----------



## RawLee

Qtya said:


> Hungarian police ordered new, more powerfull HINO trucks, instead of theis old ones...
> 
> Wonder why... :lol:


Thats what I was talkin about in the rail topic we dont know about new vehicles/developments, if there is no scandal/corruption/riot/(catastrophe)...


----------



## Jaeger

London










French Police in London for the start of this years
Tour De France.


----------



## RawLee

The police broke the rules! They are going on the right side:nuts:


----------



## Maxx☢Power

RawLee said:


> The police broke the rules! They are going on the right side:nuts:


Looks like they're on both sides to me


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

P.S. I'am not sure if this was already posted here or not. Sorry if it was...


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

I wonder whether this Porsche Cayenne was confiscated or purchased? If it is the latter, I would strongly object this way of spending my tax money. Police obviously does not need luxury cars to perform its regular duties.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

There are so many Porsche Cayennes in Moscow so one being confiscated seems possible.


----------



## Qtya

YESSS!!!! THEY FINALLY ARRIVED!!!! 

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM IN ACTION!!! :lol: :banana: :carrot:  :dance: epper: :dance2: :dj: :guns1: :rock:


----------



## Jaeger

Motorcycle Police Escorting Cavalry in London.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Another Porsche in Moscow:  









And some Lada's




























And more foreign stuff:


----------



## KB

Wow!

a real mixture of old and new.


----------



## ChicagoFan

In the state of Veracruz, Mexico.
A nice car, unfortunately not the picture I intended it to be in. 

_Taken 9/10/07_


----------



## Club_Dru

Holland

Royal National Police Department (KLPD-Traffic) (Most policevehicles are Volvo's)

































































Municipal Police Amsterdam (Most policevehicles are Volkswagen Golf)









































Municipal Police Rotterdam (Volkswagen Passat)

















Municipal Police The Hague (Mercedes)










































Marechaussee (Royal Gendarme) 









































Other:
Riot-Police

















Recherche (detectives)

















Some local police

























Region-Police









































Dutch and German Police


----------



## bustero

*San Juan, Metro Manila Police Force*









Cops around the mall








Big Chief








Boyz and their Carz








Toyota Hi Lux, Toyota Corolla, Toyota Innova
What can I say I guess the Mayor likes Toyota!


----------



## Manila-X

bustero said:


> Cops around the mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Chief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz and their Carz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Hi Lux, Toyota Corolla, Toyota Innova
> What can I say I guess the Mayor likes Toyota!


Toyota has been a standard for police vehicles in The Philippines. Not just in The Philippines but also around South East Asia.


----------



## chrisaus

Perth, Western Austrlaia


----------



## Waxo Khana

The new Police car in Hamburg Germany.










Codename: fahrende Wurst

in Denglisch

Driving "Wurst".


----------



## Thermo

Belgium








































































(the orange line means Federal police)






























































































oops....


----------



## Qtya

^^I hope the cop wasn't injured... hno:


----------



## Thermo

Luckily no one was injured. Strong car! 

The bill was sent to the Spanish truck driver...


----------



## Misiek

Opel Vectra 3.2

They use those ones in Poland to go after you on the 'highways' and record your drive  You never know that Police is just behind you 










and Vectra OPC










They also have in some parts of Poland new Audi(s) A8 4.2, new Volvo(s) S60 and Ford(s) Mondeo with 310 HP. All of them are used for pursuits  and they don't have "POLICJA" signs.

Those ones also  Beware while driving in Poland


----------



## Qtya

Motorbikes used by the Hungarian police...


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Some awesome stuff out there:


----------



## Gaeus

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Some awesome stuff out there:


That will surely slow down the vehicles :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I like the Belgian's. Too many Volvos, Bimmers, MBs, Audi, Porsche and other luxury cars. That's amazing.




Gamma-Hamster said:


> Another Porsche in Moscow:


A Porsche stopping a Porsche. I wonder if there is any pic of a Lambo or Ferrari stopping a Lambo or Ferrari?


----------



## Shezan

fake russian police car is amazing funny :lol::lol::lol:
dutch and belgian police has the best cars and liveries


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Gaeus said:


> But I like the Belgian's. Too many Volvos, Bimmers, MBs, Audi, Porsche and other luxury cars.


Volvos are luxury cars now? :|


----------



## Maxx☢Power

andrewsimons said:


> Dutch and German Police


Is it actually a combined NL/DE police car? It looks weird, like they bought a Polizei car but forgot to paint one of the doors..

Edit: To answer my own question.. Yes, it is. From another angle, it still looks a bit Frankensteinian:


----------



## Demis

Shezan: the Russian Porsche is NOT fake


----------



## KHS

edit


----------



## -Corey-

Shukie said:


> People should show the real cars and stop trying to make their country look good by showing off brand spanking new cars, because we know they're not the real thing.


hmm i put REAL pictures.. Anyway we are a first world city, so i dont have to put old cars, because the majority are NEW in San Diego and in good shape..


----------



## Minato ku

I don't that it was about SDPD cars, (nobody want crap Crown Victoria as police car  )
but about sport cars in eastern european country.


----------



## Qtya

Hungarian police recived new "Chevys"...uke: South Korean "muscle"... :hilarious


----------



## Qtya

Shukie said:


> People should show the real cars and stop trying to make their country look good by showing off brand spanking new cars, because we know they're not the real thing.


CE and EE nations just modernized their fleets... Our police forces dont use old used down cars anymore...


----------



## Qtya

Qwert said:


> Last year they also recieved new cars for highways. Notice the radars in the front:


I dont think ^^those are for the highway police, but protocol cars (protecting delegations)...

Slovakian highway force...





Hungarian protocol units...


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Portugal:


policia de segurança pública:











GNR:


----------



## Qwert

Qtya said:


> I dont think ^^those are for the highway police, but protocol cars (protecting delegations)...
> 
> Slovakian highway force...


No, they are for highways. Notice those radars on the front mask. They are no painted like police cars because their main purpose is to catch drivers driving too fast. To catch them you need pretty fast car which doesn't look like police. Our police use VW Passats and now those Audis as well. Our protocol uses stuff like that:










And this one is for training of the new drivers:


----------



## Petush

Police in Mexico


----------



## DanteXavier

Jamaican Police:


----------



## galig

Petush, I really love police cars from Mexico ,they are great, I was going to upload some pics of them but you made it first.


----------



## Demis

galig: Happy New Year. Please upload your photos too. Love to see them


----------



## Manila-X

DanteXavier said:


> Jamaican Police:


Looks like they're pretty armed. Are these ordinary officers or are they special units?


----------



## DanteXavier

WANCH said:


> Looks like they're pretty armed. Are these ordinary officers or are they special units?


Quite ordinary. The crime rate in Jamaica has been high recently, and that crime has been concentrated in some of the lower income areas, likely where those cops were patrolling. These criminals are dangerous, and they are armed, plsu they come in packs. Because of this, the police have to carry M16s, like you saw in the photos.

Sometimes, the army helps to patrol in lower income areas as well, although the government hasn't yet approved a measure to give the army the power to act as a police force.

Here are some photos of the Jamaican soldiers on patrols:


----------



## DzD1358

Polish police has few houndreds new cars. Most of them(207 cars) is Kia Cee'd 2,0CRDI 140HP









others:


----------



## Ljubljana City

New cars were delivered to Slovenian police today:

VW Touareg and Renault Master









































































Few weeks ago it also received new Škoda Superb pursuit vehicles with Provida system:


----------



## Qwert

DzD1358 said:


> Polish police has few houndreds new cars. Most of them(207 cars) is Kia Cee'd 2,0CRDI 140HP


That's nice you are buying Kia from SlovaKia.:lol:


----------



## FK

^^ :lol:


----------



## hzkiller

CHINA


----------



## Mateusz

Oh yes, China needs new pilce cars for new highways


----------



## Balth

Coming soon:


----------



## jlshyang

I like the Alfa Romeo police cars in Italy


----------



## jlshyang

Wilhem275 said:


> And the new, fabulous one, Alfa 159 for Carabinieri and Polizia :master: :drool: :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ahhh, this is the one i was talking about. Btw, what's the difference between Carabinieri and the police? I was quite confused when i was in Italy. :lol:


----------



## FK

Sorry dont have more pictures, but this is Islamabad Police (Pakistan)



















Honda Civics


----------



## Manila-X

FahadKhan said:


> Sorry dont have more pictures, but this is Islamabad Police (Pakistan)
> 
> Honda Civics


Are they ordinary police officers or special units (SWAT)?


----------



## FK

WANCH said:


> Are they ordinary police officers or special units (SWAT)?


Their regular police officers


----------



## FK

Some more Islamabad Police from the Pakistan's Police thread:

This is from some parade, Honda Civic's again, & that guy coming out the sunroof is definately not a regular:









Toyota Corolla's for the Traffic Police:









This is Lahore Police, sorry for it being blurry:









And this is the Motorway Police patrolling all Motorways, they also use SUV's:









I cant find any for Karachi


----------



## Manila-X

FahadKhan said:


> Their regular police officers


Ok, because the regular officers carry assault rifles such as the M-4 carbine. In HK, only special units are allowed to carry such fire-arms like the *SDU* or *ASU*. In fact, I rare to see an special unit officer with such weapon there, the most common are submachine guns like the HK MP-5.

Ordinary police officers carry a revolver as a standard firearm


----------



## Misiek

More new polish police cars:
































































Renault Megane Sport 225HP


----------



## unixer




----------



## Maxx☢Power

Vienna


----------



## estonian

BMW 330ix @ Estonia










Subaru Impreza WRX @ Estonia


----------



## ZZ-II

:


----------



## Shezan

hzkiller said:


> CHINA


simply beautiful livery !


----------



## Lucky_star

Sweden:


----------



## Cpt.Iglo

Dutch policecars:

Opel Vectra:


















VW Bora:









VW Golf V









VW Transporter T5









VW Touran









Volvo S60









VW Passat









Mercedes E class











And many more...


----------



## Wallaroo

Danish police cars look like shit. They are both purchased and designed by idiots. :bash:


----------



## PLH

^^ Each of them is different:hm:


----------



## Wallaroo

PLH said:


> ^^ Each of them is different:hm:


They cant make up their mind about the design, but the second from the top is the newest, and ugliest.


----------



## Brice

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Another Porsche in Moscow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IM]



A Porsche Cayenne registered to Moscow police used only to bodyguard the rich owner of the nice cabrio


----------



## Shezan

ZZ-II said:


> :


why Brabus and not AMG?

anyway..not an average CLS


----------



## Xabi

*Ertzaintza (Basque Police) cars:*










Ertzaintza (in english)



























































































Photos found on Google.


----------



## FK

Lahore, Pakistan









:yes:


----------



## FREKI

Danish Police Cruiser ( usually either Opel or Ford )


----------



## Jaeger

British Police run out of Milk so send out a Subaru Interceptor. The cop in the car seems to be sticking his tongue out or perhaps he's eating something??










British Police - Mitsubishi Evo 



















British Police BMW's
























































British Police Lexus



























British Police Volvos





































Police Mercedes - Strathclyde - Scotland










British Police - Public Order Vans




























British Police - Astra Police Cars




























British Police - Ford Focus Police Cars



















Couple of Police Helicopter Pics 



















Couple of UK Police Boats 














































Couple of UK Police Motorbike Pics


----------



## DanteXavier

Fantastic photos, Jaeger! I wonder how the English police are able to afford so many of those luxury cars in their fleet-it seems like overkill to me, but hey, if it works then I guess it's alright.



Jaeger said:


> Couple of Police Helicopter Pics


For the record, that Helicopter is a Eurocopter EC-135.


----------



## Red aRRow

Pakistan.


----------



## Jaeger

DanteXavier said:


> Fantastic photos, Jaeger! I wonder how the English police are able to afford so many of those luxury cars in their fleet-it seems like overkill to me, but hey, if it works then I guess it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, that Helicopter is a Eurocopter EC-135.


Thanks DanteXavier.

Btw the helicopter in the pic is a MD902 Explorer. However the UK police forces do use the EC-135 and EC-145, as well as the MD Explorer. The Explorer is generally recognised by it's lack of a tail rotar.

As for the luxury cars, the police use these faster cars as traffic cars, pursuit/interceptor vehicles, area cars, armed response vehicles and for other specialised roles . Smaller vehicles such as the Vauxhall (General Motors) Astra and Ford Focus are used for more basic patrolling but are not used for extended pursuits or more specialised response. The police drivers also receive far greater specialised training to drive the more high powered vehicles. 

http://www.met.police.uk/mpds/vehicles.htm

Metropolitan Police - Jankel











One of the new London Metropolitan Police EC-145 Helicopters.


----------



## Jaeger

British Police Volvo Driver Training in Sweden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uU7lbLW8J4

Police Unmarked Subaru - Greater Manchester Police - Vehicle Crime Unit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NCuqT2pri4&feature=related


----------



## Demis

DanteXavier, the most of the British Police[if not all] do not buy their cars but have them on a lease bases.


----------



## Demis

DanteXavier, most of the British Police[if not all] do not buy their cars but have them on a lease bases.


----------



## castermaild55

Z33 nismo


----------



## Vtroy

Dominican Republic's Police Cars including Santo Domingo the capital and Santiago's the second largest city PDs:





































































































Ford Explorer Policia Nacional.








Nissan Terrano de la AMET.








Nissan Frontier del equipo SWAT de la PN.








Toyota Corolla.








Politur.


----------



## annavanjhn

ours kick ass!


----------



## DzD1358

Not typical Police Force, but Special Unit "Grom"("Thunder")


----------



## WolfHound

DzD1358 said:


> Not typical Police Force, but Special Unit "Grom"("Thunder")


I thought GROM was only for international operations.


----------



## Misiek

Eroes said:


> CL 600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E55 AMG


Police cars from Rzeszow region, Poland


----------



## channel

KHS said:


> Croatia


The croatian Honda CBR is so incredible mg:

The Japanese Police have the best cars, the Italian Alfa's are dishy too.

those Ford Crown Vicoria's are without a doubt the most bland and boring police cars around :wallbash:


----------



## Henry_marche

In some italian cities police use also Ferrari.....but i don't have pics here..sorry


----------



## fabriziocg79

^^^^

hi, here´s a Ferrari Enzo, but it´s from Chile police departament, also calls "carabineros".










How amazing!:nuts::nuts:


----------



## windom

I doubt the chilean Carabineros dare to use the Enzo in a real pursuit.


----------



## GTR22

WRX?


----------



## DanteXavier

WANCH said:


> Dodge chargers seems to be a popular choice for today's police cars.


They're perfect for it. It is quite an intimidating vehicle, which in itself is a great quality to have for law enforcement. People are gonna want to stop when they see that coming up behind them. 

Montana, USA
Montana Highway Patrol
Dodge Charger


----------



## DanteXavier

Clanton, Alabama, USA
Clanton Police Department
Ford Crown Victoria










Portland, Oregon, USA
Portland PD
Dodge Charger


----------



## cadman2286

heres some of Houston i found on google.


----------



## Manila-X

DanteXavier said:


> They're perfect for it. It is quite an intimidating vehicle, which in itself is a great quality to have for law enforcement. People are gonna want to stop when they see that coming up behind them.
> 
> Montana, USA
> Montana Highway Patrol
> Dodge Charger


How fast can they run? For one, with vehicles like these, there is no such thing as a getaway car! 

Anyway, It's pretty interesting how that majority of police forces worldwide use cars for patrol.

HK has some police cars as well such as this Mazda model. 










Or this Volkswagen









But they are not used for patrol.


----------



## DanteXavier

@WANCH:

The Chargers with the 340 HP Hemi Engines(I assume the majority of the ones you see, particularly on highways) can do 0-60MPH in anywhere from 5.6-5.9 seconds(the highest and lowest numbers I found). The standard Charger with the V6 does 0-60 in anywhere from 8.0-8.5 seconds, and that is still pretty quick.

Here's an article comparing the Charger, Impala and Crown Victoria-all stats are mentioned. These 3 cars own about 95% of the American police sedan market.

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/112_0704_police_car_comparison/specs.html


----------



## NYCboy1212

NYPD


































































the next pictures are just extras


----------



## centralcali19

icracked said:


> Dodge Charger has one of the most aggressive design of any car in existence, maybe that's why its extremely popular among polices across the world.


yeah your right, theyre aggresive, has the presence on the streets, pretty fast car.....around where i live, more and more of these cop cars are showing up.


----------



## techniques1200s

Here are some SFPD and SFSD ones. Crown Vic's and Chevy trucks:


----------



## DanteXavier

North Carolina, USA
North Carolina State Trooper(Highway Patrol)
Ford Crown Victoria









New York, USA
New York Police Department
Ford Crown Victoria


----------



## andysimo123

DanteXavier said:


> @WANCH:
> 
> The Chargers with the 340 HP Hemi Engines(I assume the majority of the ones you see, particularly on highways) can do 0-60MPH in anywhere from 5.6-5.9 seconds(the highest and lowest numbers I found). The standard Charger with the V6 does 0-60 in anywhere from 8.0-8.5 seconds, and that is still pretty quick.
> 
> Here's an article comparing the Charger, Impala and Crown Victoria-all stats are mentioned. These 3 cars own about 95% of the American police sedan market.
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/112_0704_police_car_comparison/specs.html


Its not alot of power for the size of Engine. A 5.7 Litre producing only 345 bhp is frankly poor. The amount of toque isn't alot either 375 lb·ft. For example The new Evolution 10 using a 2 litre engine manages to produce a massive 354 bhp and 363 lb·ft of toque. It will do 0-62 mph in 4.1 seconds. To better compare the of size of engine and car. A Jaguar XJR AJ34S 4.0 Litre will be producing 400bhp and 408 ft·lbf of toque. The Chargers engine at 4.0 litres would only be producing 242 bhp. If we get the BMW 7 Series 4.4 Litre engine. That produces 408 bhp. Audi A8 4.2 Litre engine 345 bhp. Lexus LS 4.6 litre engine 380 bhp. Mercedes S-Class 5.5 Litre 510 bhp. Volkswagen Phaeton 4.2L 350 hp. Most of those cars would look at the Charger and say good bye. Those aren't even the top model cars. Look at the BMW M5 and Audi RS6 and your talking 5.0 litre engine cars that will look at 200mph and get to 100mph in around 10 seconds. Not everyone has those cars but that's what the Charger is looking at in term of area. Am sure the pricing per car isn't far off either.


----------



## DanteXavier

New York, USA
NYPD
Chevy Impala









http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/9272/nypd159gdjpgfulljrieim1et2.jpg

Ford Crown Victoria:


----------



## DanteXavier

andysimo123 said:


> Its not alot of power for the size of Engine. A 5.7 Litre producing only 345 bhp is frankly poor. The amount of toque isn't alot either 375 lb·ft. For example The new Evolution 10 using a 2 litre engine manages to produce a massive 354 bhp and 363 lb·ft of toque. It will do 0-62 mph in 4.1 seconds. To better compare the of size of engine and car. A Jaguar XJR AJ34S 4.0 Litre will be producing 400bhp and 408 ft·lbf of toque. The Chargers engine at 4.0 litres would only be producing 242 bhp. If we get the BMW 7 Series 4.4 Litre engine. That produces 408 bhp. Audi A8 4.2 Litre engine 345 bhp. Lexus LS 4.6 litre engine 380 bhp. Mercedes S-Class 5.5 Litre 510 bhp. Volkswagen Phaeton 4.2L 350 hp. Most of those cars would look at the Charger and say good bye. Those aren't even the top model cars. Look at the BMW M5 and Audi RS6 and your talking 5.0 litre engine cars that will look at 200mph and get to 100mph in around 10 seconds. Not everyone has those cars but that's what the Charger is looking at in term of area. Am sure the pricing per car isn't far off either.


You're right, the charger's engine doesn't really compare with those of other companies in terms of sheer efficiency. Companies like Honda and Mitsubishi definitely know how to get more out of their engines.

It is important to note, though, that the Charger isn't competing with any of the vehicles you mentioned. It's competing with the likes of the Chevy Impala, the Pontiac G8, the Ford Crown Victoria/Mercury Grand Marquis, and perhaps cars like the Toyota Avalon as well. Pointing out that it isn't as sporty as the BMW M5, Lancer Evolution or Audi RS6 is kind of unnecessary-it isn't supposed to be. 

Chargers are also much less expensive than those cars, and the police versions are offered for an even lower price when sold in bulk-we're talking $25,000 per car, or even lower.


----------



## andysimo123

DanteXavier said:


> You're right, the charger's engine doesn't really compare with those of other companies in terms of sheer efficiency. Companies like Honda and Mitsubishi definitely know how to get more out of their engines.
> 
> It is important to note, though, that the Charger isn't competing with any of the vehicles you mentioned. It's competing with the likes of the Chevy Impala, the Pontiac G8, the Ford Crown Victoria/Mercury Grand Marquis, and perhaps cars like the Toyota Avalon as well. Pointing out that it isn't as sporty as the BMW M5, Lancer Evolution or Audi RS6 is kind of unnecessary-it isn't supposed to be.
> 
> Chargers are also much less expensive than those cars, and the police versions are offered for an even lower price when sold in bulk-we're talking $25,000 per car, or even lower.


Honda wasn't mentioned and I wasn't pointing that it isn't as sporty. Its a good looking car. 

The Charger as standard with a 5.7 Litre is $32,000 and the Police Versions have lots of upgrades. On that site it has two prices the $23k price which is the base model. That one is the 2.7 litre V6 and then it has the price 'as tested' which I think is used. Add the upgrades in and I think your talking more than $35-40k easy even with a discount. For $33,000 you can get Evolutions. For $35k you can get Impreza WRX STI. In my view I don't understand why you'd stick a massive 5.7 litre engine in when a 4.0 litre or smaller can produce more power and use less fuel. Maybe it costs more to develop. Give a 5.7 litre to a European or Japanese company and they'll be gettting 500+ bhp out of it. I know Police cars in the UK cost a good amount more than standard models, I'd think it would be the same in most parts of the world.


----------



## DanteXavier

andysimo123 said:


> Honda wasn't mentioned and I wasn't pointing that it isn't as sporty. Its a good looking car.


I know, but Honda is another company known for getting a lot of power out of small engines, so i figured they ought to be thrown in.



> The Charger as standard with a 5.7 Litre is $32,000 and the Police Versions have lots of upgrades. On that site it has two prices the $23k price which is the base model. That one is the 2.7 litre V6 and then it has the price 'as tested' which I think is used. Add the upgrades in and I think your talking more than $35-40k easy even with a discount. For $33,000 you can get Evolutions. For $35k you can get Impreza WRX STI. In my view I don't understand why you'd stick a massive 5.7 litre engine in when a 4.0 litre or smaller can produce more power and use less fuel. Maybe it costs more to develop. Give a 5.7 litre to a European or Japanese company and they'll be gettting 500+ bhp out of it. I know Police cars in the UK cost a good amount more than standard models, I'd think it would be the same in most parts of the world.


In America, police agencies have a tendency to get very large discounts on the cars they purchase, especially when they purchase them in large numbers(5 or more). The companies offer these huge discounts to boost their sales figures-for companies like Dodge, Chevy and Ford fleet slaes are extremely important. Ford is able to sell brand new Crown Victorias for dirt cheap-we're talking $20k even, sometimes less for certain models when purchased en masse(one state agency got a bunch for only $19,000 each). The Charger V6 is about $22,000 when equipped with police package. A Police Charger with a hemi goes no more than $30,000-conceivably less if you bought enough of them. Chevy Impalas can go as low as $17,000. 

http://www.allpar.com/squads/police-cars/charger.html

This page talks all about the police chargers-performance, pricing, everything. Mitsubishi and other companies don't offer that type of price incentive.


----------



## Manila-X

Are HK and NY police the only ones with mobile command posts?


----------



## mike7743

andysimo123 said:


> That seems abit over the top.


no it's not, they're escorting the most powerful person in the world, not just some president. there have been numerous assassination attempts in the past (and some even have been successful, unfortunately) the threat is real so extra measures need to be taken at all times. we have the resources, the technology and the people to do it so I don't see why this can be looked at being at over the top. 


I like how we even take our own trucks wherever we go to escort our president. and love those GMC trucks (real American) filled with the best trained and the best quipped people in the entire world....love the attitude too...they're always like make ways for the Almighty Americans when they're in your country....lol..


----------



## DzD1358

It's only offer for Polish Police.


----------



## andysimo123

DanteXavier said:


> I know, but Honda is another company known for getting a lot of power out of small engines, so i figured they ought to be thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> In America, police agencies have a tendency to get very large discounts on the cars they purchase, especially when they purchase them in large numbers(5 or more). The companies offer these huge discounts to boost their sales figures-for companies like Dodge, Chevy and Ford fleet slaes are extremely important. Ford is able to sell brand new Crown Victorias for dirt cheap-we're talking $20k even, sometimes less for certain models when purchased en masse(one state agency got a bunch for only $19,000 each). The Charger V6 is about $22,000 when equipped with police package. A Police Charger with a hemi goes no more than $30,000-conceivably less if you bought enough of them. Chevy Impalas can go as low as $17,000.
> 
> http://www.allpar.com/squads/police-cars/charger.html
> 
> This page talks all about the police chargers-performance, pricing, everything. Mitsubishi and other companies don't offer that type of price incentive.


So if the standard V6 is $23,000 that's a massive discount of $1,000 down to 22k. If the 5.7 Litre 340 V8 is $32,000 the discount price isn't going to be major.


----------



## andysimo123

mike7743 said:


> no it's not, they're escorting the most powerful person in the world, not just some president. there have been numerous assassination attempts in the past (and some even have been successful, unfortunately) the threat is real so extra measures need to be taken at all times. we have the resources, the technology and the people to do it so I don't see why this can be looked at being at over the top.
> 
> 
> I like how we even take our own trucks wherever we go to escort our president. and love those GMC trucks (real American) filled with the best trained and the best quipped people in the entire world....love the attitude too...they're always like make ways for the Almighty Americans when they're in your country....lol..


He was in the UK not Iraq. We don't all walk around with guns getting ready to shoot the next president who might come down our street. Bush could get in a local taxi from Heathrow to number 10 and not have a problem.

GMC trucks? Sorry but them British Range Rovers piss all over them. They'd be driving straight over a worst of muddiest hills, avoiding tanks while that Real American thing would have run out a fuel on the local A road.


----------



## dubart

This is cool, indeed :nuts:


----------



## DanteXavier

Here are some shots of Jamaican Police:

Toyota Corolla:









Suzuki Boulevard with a Corolla in the background:


----------



## DanteXavier

Yokohama, Japan
Toyota Crown


----------



## Manila-X

Japan Police cars have this distinctive label or design. In fact it is adapted to mecha-animations such as *Patlabor, The Mobile Police*


----------



## radoner

I love that cartoon


----------



## DanteXavier

I've gotta check that show out sometime.


----------



## Thermo

Belgium


----------



## DzD1358

DanteXavier said:


> Yokohama, Japan
> Toyota Crown


How strong is engine in this car? someone knows?


----------



## sumisu

never been in the front seat of one... only the back! ;p so I couldn't tell ya!


----------



## Jaeger

UK Police


----------



## fudgey123

*UK Police*









Lamborghi Murcielago LP640 in Met Police livery








Subaru Impreza STI Essex Police








Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VIII Essex Police








Caparo T1 in Met Police livery Ford RS200 from the mid 80's​


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Not cars, but...
Tallinn, Estonia:
(Pics by "rmelihhov" from Flickr)


----------



## Jaeger

More from the UK


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Why is this car painted in such ugly colour?


----------



## Jaeger

Rebasepoiss said:


> Why is this car painted in such ugly colour?


The Red Cars belong to the Diplomatic Protection Group who are responsible for protecting Embassys, Diplomats and Counter Terrorism/Public Protection roles in London.

http://www.met.police.uk/co/dpg/index.htm

DPG Officers are armed with Heckler and Koch machine guns and 9mm glock pistol.


----------



## Jaeger

Few more from the UK


----------



## Jaeger

Latest UK Police Models -

UK Police Honda










UK Police Ford Mondeo










New Police Volvo V70


----------



## oweeyman

POLICE OF INDONESIA

MAZDA 6


----------



## Jaeger

UK Police Lexus SUV


----------



## DanteXavier

San Diego, California, USA
SDPD
Ford Crown Victoria


----------



## CampingCarl

nypd high speed pursuit police interceptor


----------



## OneEyeLucky

Yeah, that vehicle will catch you in pursuit if you're on foot and run in straight line, or you're driving in Manhattan at 5:00PM Friday.


----------



## Panapty_2

Panama


----------



## SheLL

Istanbul Cops
The ones on airport 










and on streets


----------



## wachu1511

some pics from Poland























































































































German








and Poland








you can see big differences?


----------



## wachu1511

and I mean new silver cars from Poland
i don't see photo germany car hno:
if you want see go to link
http://www.polizeiautos.de/pics/st-mw-vw_b6_1.jpg


----------



## CampingCarl

Do you really think the Chief will notice ?


----------



## DzD1358

^^Chief will be happy








http://kfp.pl/page,propozycja,klucz,wypadek190109,tytul,WYPADEK W GDYNI,index.html




wachu1511 said:


> and I mean new silver cars from Poland
> i don't see photo germany car hno:
> if you want see go to link
> http://www.polizeiautos.de/pics/st-mw-vw_b6_1.jpg


link doesn't work also


----------



## Rave92

wachu1511 said:


> some pics from Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see big differences?


Fajne samochodi .


----------



## t-bang!

South African Police 
































SA police in Monrovia on the eve of Thabo Mbeki's visit


----------



## wachu1511

Rave92 said:


> Fajne samochodi .


but on present day we have maximaly old cars with dark blue painting
I apologize for my bad english ^^



















:cheers: <3:nuts:



















polish ''bitches'':lol:


----------



## Mr_Dru

Sum European colourstyle looks verry similar? Germany-Poland and UK-Sweden.


----------



## wachu1511

Mr_Dru said:


> Sum European colourstyle looks verry similar? Germany-Poland and UK-Sweden.


yes it is requirements of european union. All countries must mention cars on same color silver. We have several years on execution ^^


----------



## Demis

The silver colour on European police vehicles is NOT a requirement of the European Union.
It started in England, by the Metropolitan Police of London, as they found out that white cars were difficult to sell after they were faced out of service, hens the silver ones.


----------



## vlker

*New highway interceptors for Czech police*

In january, Czech highway police started to use 16 civil Volkswagen Passat R36. Engine 3,6l FSI 4 Motion, 220kW, max speed 250kph, 0-100kph - 5,6s. So be careful when you´re speeding on czech highways


----------



## Get Smart

^^ Those Czech VW R36 is simply awesome, much better then the diesel engine BMW's used by the london police hno: The VW R36 has REAL POWER 











London Police (UK) using Diesel Engined hno: :bash::evil: BMW's, piece of shit


----------



## gradski

CampingCarl said:


> nypd high speed pursuit police interceptor


:rofl:

Croatian Police


----------



## Htay9500

vlker said:


> In january, Czech highway police started to use 16 civil Volkswagen Passat R36. Engine 3,6l FSI 4 Motion, 220kW, max speed 250kph, 0-100kph - 5,6s. So be careful when you´re speeding on czech highways


Oh shiit ahhh!


----------



## Manila-X

CampingCarl said:


> Do you really think the Chief will notice ?


Thats why in The US, there is such thing as *auto-insurance*


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Demis

alex_zebe, thanks for sharing the nice photos of the Seat Leon Cupra R.


----------



## alex_zebe

^^You're welcome. :cheers:
They are rather unique, as most police cars in Romania are Dacia Logans, VW Passat Variants and those big VW Transporters.


----------



## Ayceman

^^ And some BMWs (series 5) for escort dusty and highway patrol.

I think the X3 is used for undercover 'CSI' work too.


----------



## Diego Logon

GOIÂNIA - BRAZIL


----------



## abigbagofpoo

more plz


----------



## Jaeger

http://www.themotorreport.com.au/32...iesel-s-aussie-cops-put-in-transfer-requests/

http://blogs.thecarconnection.com/m...it-2010-jaguar-xf-police-car-hits-the-streets


----------



## alagangan

*Police Car at Bonifacio Global City*










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWoQ8qvNDiw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwnd1A37A-M&feature=related

Video clips of work in progress...


----------



## Manila-X

Diego Logon said:


> GOIÂNIA - BRAZIL


Bope?


----------



## abigbagofpoo

WANCH said:


> Bope?


looks like Choque


----------



## Pirin

some police vehicals from Bulgaria


----------



## jayOOfoshO

Alfa Romeo 159 - Italian Carabinieri


----------



## LAgreek18

Brisbane Metropolitan Police
A V8 Holden Monaro used to combat highway speeding vehicles as well as street racers who carry out drag races on the Pacific Highway exceeding speeds of over 300km/hr


















Various other types
Toyota Camry









Toyota Camry V8 Highway Patrol Car

















Ford Falcon V8 Highway Patrol Cars


----------



## jayOOfoshO

no offense but the Italians have the best ones


----------



## Demis

Pirin can you post please those photos from Bulgaria again, so that we can see them?


----------



## nerdly_dood

Here are the Bulgarian police vehicles that didn't show up. (The third one was posted twice...)


----------



## Demis

nerdly_dood, thanks a lot very nice photos. Like the new Citroens and VW T5s. It will be nice to see close-up photos of them.


----------



## alex_zebe

Why a convertible Porsche as a Police car?


----------



## goschio

What is the point of convertible police cars. Its just stupid and a waste of resources IMO.


----------



## nerdly_dood

I quite agree - and why on earth did they mount a fullsize lightbar on the convertible roof?? it's a waste of money i agree, especially if you can't even use the convertible top!


----------



## FREKI

NOt the best pics, but if you look closely you can see a Copenhagen Police car ( the white one  )


----------



## alex_zebe

Mondeo?


----------



## Demis

The convertible Bulgarian Porsche and Audi police cars are confiscated vehicles.


----------



## nerdly_dood

Demis said:


> The convertible Bulgarian Porsche and Audi police cars are confiscated vehicles.


Ohhh okay i gotcha.... A somewhat small police department about 15 miles south of me is well-known for using many confiscated vehicles in its fleet, such as this Pontiac GTO:


----------



## GregfromAustria

Austrian´s Pathfinders....i like them


----------



## FREKI

alex_zebe said:


> Mondeo?


Yes..


----------



## Manila-X

More HK Police cars!

By Patrick Wong
http://www.pbase.com/jmpatpat


----------



## Manila-X

HK Police fleet

*By Patrick Wong*
http://www.pbase.com/jmpatpat

Mitsubishi Pajero









Mazda M6









Mercedes T1









Ford Transit









Toyota Dyna


----------



## DzD1358

Austrian´s Pathfinders look very good.


----------



## Pirin

Demis said:


> The convertible Bulgarian Porsche and Audi police cars are confiscated vehicles.


Yeah, that is what they do back there, but the confiscated vehicles are used as undercover more often.

nerdly_dood - Thanks man!


----------



## icracked

Honolulu police Inifiniti G35










Honolulu police Ford Mustang GT










Honolulu Police BMW R 1100 RT-P motorcycle










Honolulu police Camaro SS










Honolulu police Toyota 4Runner


----------



## nerdly_dood

Aren't there any marked Honolulu police cars? (apart from the BMW bike)... I'd expect they would resemble these.


----------



## icracked

^^they are the old Ford Victoria, majority of the new police cars are unmarked but they are colored black, silver or white so its easy to spot them around. Its very common to see both marked (usually Victorias/Impala) or unmarked. Its harder to fight crime when you go around exposing that you're a police car and people automatically behave. The best police vehicle we have are probably the Dodge Chargers, very aggressive styling.


----------



## Ganis

DALLAS





































Amarillo










Texas State Troopers


----------



## iphillips

*North Carolina State Highway Patrol*
Dodge Charger









Ford Crown Victoria (image too large)
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9581/img0068jpgfulldg6xajir8ir5.jpg


*Henderson County, North Carolina Sheriff's Department*
Dodge Charger









Ford Mustang GT (image too large)
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12042655.jpg


*Asheville, North Carolina Police Department*
Ford Crown Victoria










*University of North Carolina at Asheville Police*
Chevrolet Impala


----------



## nerdly_dood

The Asheville police car looks almost exactly like Richmond, VA police:


----------



## Demis

Greece
<a href="http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greecenissan4x4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/8356/greecenissan4x4.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>


----------



## nerdly_dood

The image Demis tried to post (Click on the image for a larger version)


----------



## Shezan

Honolulu Cops are speed!


----------



## Demis

nerdly_dood thanks a lot, how did you managed it? the photo is by me, from Corfu in 2008


----------



## Demis

Greece island of Lefkas Municipal Police

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/7489/greecelefkasdimotikiast.jpg


----------



## iphillips

nerdly_dood said:


> The Asheville police car looks almost exactly like Richmond, VA police:


Wow that does look pretty close. At first glance I thought you just posted another pic of an APD car


----------



## greg_christine

Virginia State Police - Dodge Charger (Shouldn't it be "Virginia Commonwealth Police"?)









Isle of Wight County (Virginia) Sheriff - Ford Crown Victoria









Smithfield (Virginia) Police - Dodge Charger









Smithfield (Virginia) Police - Ford Crown Victoria









Smithfield (Virginia) Police Boat - Parker 1801


----------



## Slaoui

Moroccan Police brand news SantaFe :


----------



## nerdly_dood

greg_christine said:


> Virginia State Police - Dodge Charger (Shouldn't it be "Virginia Commonwealth Police"?)


We don't think of ourselves as a commonwealth... hell, I've lived in Va all my life and i dont see the point of it... so essentially, "state police" as perfectly fine.

As a side note, you won't see that design on many new cars, but rather the old design we've had since the 1940s:








The reason for this, according to Wikipedia, is that there isn't enough funding to pay for the new design even on new cars, let alone changing the design on older cars. Yet they can afford new LED lightbars on some of their newer cars, much more expensive than the strobe bars they've been using lately... Perhaps that's just what the package-police car includes now? who knows...

This isn't a great picture but you can clearly tell that it's an LED lightbar if you scroll over to the right a bit:


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio

Police cars in Mexico


Federal Police

I dont really know what car is this but they use it to transport the most dangerous criminals





Dodge Charger




Ford "Lobo" means wolf - Im not sure if it has the same name y the US.





Some other cars



There is any kind of car used by the local polices so im going to post a few of the most used.

Dodge avenger


Ram 1500 I thinK


H2 


Crown Victoria


Doge Charger form Mexico City


And also the police form where I Live Monterrey Mexico

Crown Victoria used by the state patrol 



Ram 1500 & Dodge Charger



You may see in the back a dodge avenger used as undercover



As you could see Mexican goverment likes to buy Dodge cars becasue they are built here in Mexico.

This are some extra pictures..



Would you like to be arrested?


----------



## nerdly_dood

Luis regio+tapatio said:


> Ford "Lobo" means wolf - Im not sure if it has the same name y the US.


Here it's the F-150.


----------



## abigbagofpoo

Belgium's high speed pursuit vehicle : :baeh3:


----------



## russianpride

Moscow police in action:


----------



## russianpride

Del


----------



## isakres

abigbagofpoo said:


> Belgium's high speed pursuit vehicle : :baeh3:


lllllooooooooooooolll :lol:.........is that an electric motorcicle for children or what??? (kiddin).......cool pic anyway....


----------



## incercamiara

:bash:










*Source: Autostrada80 ( Auto crash news, Police Chase, Exotic Wrecks)*


----------



## nerdly_dood

Announcing the Grand Unified Police and Emergency Response Thread! This thread was created in order to hopefully quit with at least half a dozen similar threads scattered across the site and put it all in one thread.


----------



## Manila-X

*More of Asia's Finest Police Force*


----------



## michal_OMB

*Poland*


----------



## thun

@ nerdly dood:
So, basically, you created another of these threads just for fun or what? I don't see the point (I don't see it in all the other ones either, though). There is already a "emergency vehicles" thread around here which is just the same as yours...


----------



## nerdly_dood

Ok well i'm pretty well satisfied that the Grand Unified thread mentioned above is pretty well dead... I'd created it in an attempt to quit having all these threads, for pretty much the same thing - apparently it didn't work.

So here are the police cars I've gotten pictures from in Washington, DC and the vicinity:

Charles County, MD sheriff:









Washington, DC metro police:

















Washington, DC Parking authority:
















Video - Click to watch
The bike is Washington, DC metro police - after that they're all DC Parking authority.


FBI Police:
















Epic badass:









US Capitol Police:

























US Park Police:
























Notice the background:









Arlington County, VA police:
















Video - Click to watch


----------



## DanteXavier

Jamaican Police Escort:


----------



## DanteXavier

Federal Protective Service:










Seattle, Washington, USA
Seattle Police
Ford Crown Victoria
Credit to *ashman88* on flickr.


----------



## DanteXavier

More from *ashman88* on flickr. All of the photos are from Seattle, Washington(USA).


----------



## DanteXavier

Downey, California PD:










NYPD Impala:


----------



## russianpride

Russian police cars


----------



## russianpride




----------



## russianpride




----------



## russianpride




----------



## russianpride




----------



## Chorley Boi

*Lancashire's Finest - Great Britain*

Vauxhall astra's of Lancashire constrabulary:-



















Astras and Vectras parked up at Chorley Police station










Armed response Ford Galaxy










Mitsubishi 4x4










Mercedes Sprinter Public order van


----------



## KiwiGuy

DML2 said:


> Yellow and blue police car = slow the **** down


Above car highway patrol. Standard one below









New-ish style police car


----------



## Chorley Boi

*Varous others from the North West of England*

Greater Manchester Police (GMP) Subaru


















GMP Vectra


















Liverpool Police Mercedes Sprinter










Cheshire Police Astra










Ilse of Man police Range Rover










Liverpool Police Jag X-Type - Built in the city










Cumbria Police Honda










North Wales Police Bikes










Liverpool Police XF










Cheshire Police Volvo


----------



## russianpride

Moscow police cars from 1970-1995

1970s


----------



## russianpride

Continuation

1980s














































1990s


----------



## DanteXavier

Vancouver Undercover Chevy Tahoe:










New York Environmental Conservation Police:


----------



## DanteXavier

San Diego Police at Comic-Con:


----------



## DanteXavier

Indian River, Florida Police


----------



## DanteXavier

New York State Police Chevy Suburban:


----------



## DanteXavier

Italian Caribinieri Alfa Romeo 159:










Titusville, Florida Police Chevy Tahoe:


----------



## Shmack

russianpride said:


>


Jesus Christ, WTF? Is that for chasing aircrafts?


----------



## russianpride

Shmack said:


> Jesus Christ, WTF? Is that for chasing aircrafts?


^^ No for chasing crazy steetracers.

Here you can see how moscow police works.



russianpride said:


> Moscow police in action:


----------



## russianpride




----------



## russianpride

Military police SsangYong Rexton


----------



## Dan98

jesus, what's wrong with russian police


----------



## DanteXavier

Indian River Country Florida Sheriff:









Bunkie, Louisiana(USA) Police:









German Airport Security:









A Dodge Charger from Indiana:


----------



## russianpride

Gaz Siber










UAZ Patriot










Lada Priora



















Gaz Tiger Moscow Riot Police


----------



## Shmack

Dan98 said:


> jesus, what's wrong with russian police


You know, in fact there's nothing strange about Russian police since Russia spends 13% of its national income on internal security. Besides, one should distinguish Moscow or St Petersburg from the rest of Russia. As they say _Moscow is not Russia_. I'm sure in minor cities and rural districts police is way more frugal.

I wish Moscow police orders some Dodge Chargers instead of those crappy Taurus jugs. That brutal car would be perfect for Russia.


----------



## russianpride

Shmack said:


> Besides, one should distinguish Moscow or St Petersburg from the rest of Russia. As they say _Moscow is not Russia_. I'm sure in minor cities and rural districts police is way more frugal.


Concerning rest Russia. Russian government makes full modernization of police.
Till the end of 2009 Russian police will get new uniform. Russian police also modernize their vehicle fleet. Most common cars now are new Lada Priora, and UAZ Patriot/ Hunter for rural areas. 

For example in 2007-2009 Police has bought more than 1000 new Ford Focus 2.0

Ford Focus in Sochi










New cars for Tyumen police










Mercedes E-350 AWD for Chelyabinsk police (URAL)












Shmack said:


> I wish Moscow police orders some Dodge Chargers instead of those crappy Taurus jugs. That brutal car would be perfect for Russia.


We do not really need Chargers

Moscow has bought in 2007-2009 more than 500 Ford Focus and 100 Mercedes-Benz E-350 awd as interceptors.


----------



## DanteXavier

russianpride said:


> Gaz Siber



Great pics! I've never seen this car before.


----------



## russianpride

Gaz Siber


----------



## nerdly_dood

That's a pretty bad Dodge Stratus clone... they surely don't make it look much better...


----------



## Shmack

nerdly_dood said:


> That's a pretty bad Dodge Stratus clone... they surely don't make it look much better...


Of course that's a pretty bad Dodge Stratus clone since that is Chrysler Sebring.


----------



## DanteXavier

Shmack said:


> Of course that's a pretty bad Dodge Stratus clone since that is Chrysler Sebring.


Lol, exactly. Some info on the Siber here.

It is a licensed rebuild of the Sebring/Stratus platform. It's got a stiffer suspension and more ground clearance to adapt to Russia, but its steel frame is still built in the US. Many of the other components(the lights and other things) are Russian built. The engines are all gonna be supplied by Chrysler for the life of the model.


----------



## DanteXavier

Yorkshire Police Nissan Terrano


----------



## DanteXavier

Ontario Provincial Police Dodge Charger:


----------



## DanteXavier

Barbados Police:


----------



## nerdly_dood

DanteXavier said:


> Lol, exactly. Some info on the Siber here.
> 
> It is a licensed rebuild of the Sebring/Stratus platform. It's got a stiffer suspension and more ground clearance to adapt to Russia, but its steel frame is still built in the US. Many of the other components(the lights and other things) are Russian built. The engines are all gonna be supplied by Chrysler for the life of the model.


Licensed! That's not what I was expecting... I've never heard anything at all about Russian cars except how horrible they are, so it just seemed logical to me that the Siber would just be an imitation that was a piece of crap compared to what it was supposed to resemble... I stand corrected!

...although with the 4-cylinder engine indicated by Wikipedia, I wouldn't expect that it would be much good as a police vehicle...


----------



## russianpride




----------



## DanteXavier

nerdly_dood said:


> Licensed! That's not what I was expecting... I've never heard anything at all about Russian cars except how horrible they are, so it just seemed logical to me that the Siber would just be an imitation that was a piece of crap compared to what it was supposed to resemble... I stand corrected!
> 
> ...although with the 4-cylinder engine indicated by Wikipedia, I wouldn't expect that it would be much good as a police vehicle...


To be honest, you're still not all that wrong about the Siber. The Sebring thatg its based on is not a particularly great car either. In fact, even the newly redesigned model is widely considered one of the worst cars in its class.


----------



## DanteXavier

Italian Cops:


----------



## DanteXavier

Germany:


----------



## Shmack

DanteXavier said:


> To be honest, you're still not all that wrong about the Siber. The Sebring thatg its based on is not a particularly great car either. In fact, even the newly redesigned model is widely considered one of the worst cars in its class.


Yup, I agree on that.


----------



## Manila-X

rare old HK police cars


----------



## russianpride

Moscow region riot police

URAL and GAZ TIGER


----------



## egypt69

*Egyptian Police*

Kia Sorento Traffic Police cruisers:



















The Tourist Police at the pramids use a type of vehicle, not used by ANY other police force in the world...CAMELS :lol: :



















They are used because they are much better suited for the terrain in the pyramids.


----------



## aBe

*Royal Malaysian Police - EVO X*


----------



## MRS50

*some Australian cop cars...*

AFP Australian Capital Territory Police (red & blue flashing LED lightbars)

























Victoria Police

















New South Wales Police Force


----------



## DanteXavier

NYPD Impalas:


----------



## russianpride

Ford Focus 2.0


----------



## DanteXavier

Hamilton Ontario, Canada:








Barrie Ontario, Canada:


----------



## Messi

Haha, looks like as if one of the Russian tourists in Turkey took that car with himself to Russia.


----------



## alex_zebe

Romanian Highway Patrol


----------



## Sanarok

mateq said:


> This thread is going to:
> 
> *Milicja cars - show Moscow's*


Aha, try to read name of thread, it`s upstair ^^
:colgate:


----------



## zielos

*Poland :* :cheers:


----------



## DzD1358

Buggy from Belgium

http://www.czerwonesamochody.com/details.php?image_id=6544&mode=search


----------



## Mateusz

No more Polonez in Polish Police then, did crisis corrputed plans of removing them from Police ? I think some remote and small stations in rural areas could make use of them


----------



## Thermo

I don't like those green (Australian) policecars. They're a bit too colorful... as if they sell ice cream or something.


Belgian local police:









Belgian federal police (highway patrol):


----------



## Ilgar

Azerbaijan Police

Baku has those BMW and in the regions of Azerbaijan WV Passats


----------



## He Named Thor

DanteXavier said:


> NYPD Impalas:


I liked the older paint style better. 









Dodge Diplomats btw. They haven't been used for something like twenty years.


----------



## nerdly_dood

He Named Thor said:


> I liked the older paint style better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge Diplomats btw. They haven't been used for something like twenty years.


I agree, any sort of police department that has "XXPD" on the sides (such as SFPD, or NYPD) is kinda stupid, cause the word "POLICE" is roughly the same in quite a lot of languages, mostly with a different ending but generally the same. Plus, the NYPD dropped that distinctive light blue color in the late 90s in favor of the white they use now. The light blue identifies the car as a police vehicle from as far away as the car can be seen, but if the car is white, if you're far enough away you can't see the blue graphics and must rely on the red lights for identification, and they nearly aren't as easy to spot unless they're turned on.

I personally think Dodge Diplomats are a bit ugly though - a Caprice or LTD woulda been a better choice IMO, although the Diplomat had better handling - more important for an urban environment like NYC.


----------



## abdeka

*Algerian police*

Skoda octavia










VW Jetta










VW Polo










VW Polo + VW Golf IV










Mercedes vito










Kia Sorento



Special unite



SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka

*Algerian gendarmerie*

Hyundai Santa Fe



















Peugeot 307 SW










Subaru




























Nissan Patrol










SSC Algeria


----------



## ferryjammy

DanteXavier said:


> Yorkshire Police Nissan Terrano


please cen u ask people before steling there pics
caus that MY PIC

hno:

PLEASE ASK NEXT TIME THANKS U


----------



## nerdly_dood

ferryjammy said:


> please cen u ask people before steling there pics
> caus that MY PIC
> 
> hno:
> 
> PLEASE ASK NEXT TIME THANKS U


I'd be quite proud for someone to use one of my own images, I really don't mind it. I should just add a little "copyright nerdly_dood 2009" tag in an inconspicuous corner of the image, and if it gets cropped, then oh well, too bad so sad, I'm sorry but I don't really care. :lol:


----------



## nerdly_dood

Maybe because SUVs, being bigger vehicles, give the cops a better view of the road? They also have more cargo space, if needed.

Some police departments, such as the Las Vegas police and numerous departments in Mexico, use crew-cab pickup trucks, too.


----------



## CAC

Here are some Chinese police car pictures:

http://www.cluntan.com/auto/viewthread.php?tid=232


----------



## poshbakerloo

Practical or what!


----------



## Perennial Quest

Abu Dhabi's new Nissan GT-R (pics from autoblog.it):


----------



## Minato ku

France, nothing can beat it... :rofl:


----------



## nerdly_dood

That pic of the French police car seems like it's been modified to make the car seem smaller. That's a small car to begin with, but I think it'd actually be about 50cm longer than it appears.


----------



## DzD1358

inside:


----------



## russianpride

Gaz Volga 3110 Military Police


----------



## cardinals1

DzD1358 said:


> inside:


Awesome! What are those, surveillance vans?


----------



## DzD1358

^^ To observe and command during riots, car accidents, football games etc. 

More pics form Poland taken from www.czerwonesamochody.com, users:

*Aldo*

















*xloloox*


----------



## ashleybrient

*Victorian Police Care*

Police cars in Melbourne Australia
































































In the state of Victoria, all police cars have red number plates as well as all fire an state Government cars, all other cars owned by people have blue number plates.





























The police cars are that good here in Melbourne that the LAPD in the United States are soon going to have an agreement to buy police cars like what we have in Melbourne, the holden! and they will be made and built in Melbourne! holden is an Australia built company and they make the best cars ever!


----------



## levaniX

Moscow(sorry for low quality)^


----------



## Perennial Quest

Look what happened to he italian police's Lambo:


----------



## dmarney

the ones in melbourne are the best overall, so far


----------



## russianpride

Moscow 

Mercedes-Benz E-350, OPEL VECTRA GTS


----------



## OakRidge

> holden is an Australia built company and they make the best cars ever!


Holden is a subsidiary of General Motors. That is the only reason those vehicles will be coming to the United States.


----------



## CrazyForID

*POLANTAS INDONESIA*


----------



## MRS50

*Ford FG Falcon XR8 - ACT Police, Canberra*


----------



## simcard

Perennial Quest said:


> Abu Dhabi's new Nissan GT-R (pics from autoblog.it):


this is a proper police car :nuts:


----------



## Get Smart

the Abu Dhabi police car is just Tasty :drool:


----------



## stefano1895

mexico city police car


----------



## Sena_KG

Police Cars of Serbia

In Serbia we call this transporter "Marica" - Intervention Police Transporter









A Peugoet 307









Bmw motorbike









Mercedes









And Nissan Pathfinder


----------



## alex_zebe

^^The last one is a Nissan Pathfinder.


----------



## Sena_KG

I forgot these cars

Fiat Punto









Micubishi









Mercedes
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/PTJ_Mercedes_truck.JPG


----------



## He Named Thor

Either you are confused as to the topic of this thread, or your police forces are surprisingly well-armed. Seriously though, what do police need with military vehicles?


----------



## Sena_KG

He Named Thor said:


> Either you are confused as to the topic of this thread, or your police forces are surprisingly well-armed. Seriously though, what do police need with military vehicles?


The name of this topic is Police cars and a put pictures of police cars.You dont't know serbin languge and I will explain to you that on the mercedes truck there is a sticker where is signed Police.Maybe it is a special terrorist forces but i read Police and put it here.


----------



## Demis

Sena_KG you are correct; it is an antiterrorist police unit truck. Please keep the photos coming.


----------



## DzD1358




----------



## PLH

^^ 2.5 T V6 220 PS


----------



## DzD1358




----------



## nerdly_dood

that VW on the left is awesome...


----------



## heidarb

:bash:


----------



## enkay

Well, the passat cc ensures that any criminal riding in the back is really, really uncomfortable due to lack of headroom :dunno: ?


----------



## Alpos

Istanbul Turkey
Old ones
50s








60s
























80s








90s








Now







:cheers:


----------



## Perun

DzD1358 said:


> http://www.remiza.com.pl/gfx/arts/1599/1599_18.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

A typical Albuquerque Police cruiser:








[email protected]

And a different APD vehicle:







cabq.com


----------



## nerdly_dood

And, just in case you care (which you probably don't), more Albuquerque.
http://members.fortunecity.com/coxfan/alb.html

Not particularly distinctive, but they look better than Santa Fe police, what with the ugly cross things around the O:
http://members.fortunecity.com/rwcar4s/sf.html


----------



## KiwiGuy

Mostly average patrol car in Nelson, New Zealand


----------



## CptSchmidt

enkay said:


> Well, the passat cc ensures that any criminal riding in the back is really, really uncomfortable due to lack of headroom :dunno: ?


I believe it's a Phaeton, actually.

Halifax Regional Police; these guys are known for pissing off a lot of people. They tend to speed 20+ over the speed limit while pulling people over for going ten over. They also park wherever they want for whatever reason they want. People have told me that police can drive over the speed limit for important calls that aren't considered emergencies, but to that I say it's BS. The idea of the siren is to let people know an emergency vehicle is coming quickly and to get out of its way. According to the rules of the road, to drive over the speed limit is a safety hazard to everyone and if police are creating a safety hazard by speeding without their lights on, they're being irresponsible to the safety of drivers around them. 

I've also been told that police can park wherever they want in case they need to get to their car quickly. I think that is also BS. Police abuse this by parking on sidewalks outside of Tim Hortons and fast food places all the time. They especially do it when they can't find a good space. Rather than doing whatever everybody else has to do, driving around for several minutes looking for a space, they just park themselves wherever they feel like it. 

One time I was waiting to meet a friend and I watched two parking enforcement officers write up a ticket for somebody whose metre expired, while there was a parked police car in an unmetred and no-parking zone one space ahead. I asked them if they were going to ticket the police as well and was told no. I asked why and they said it was because they "didn't know what the officer's business was" and emergencies permit them to park wherever they need to. I just nodded and smiled; the police car had been there when I'd arrived and after about 15 minutes of waiting, it was still there. Oh, and the car was off and as were the lights. The guy clearly just parked it there. 

Regardless of what I think of them, I think their cars are pretty nice looking :lol:




































































































And here are two photos I snapped with my phone of the police just parking wherever they want. This first one was taken on campus outside a Tim Hortons I'd just come out of. Inside two police officers were sitting with coffee and bowls of soup.










This one was just sitting there idling. The car had been there for at least a half hour, I took the photo a couple of minutes _after_ the officer had turned it on.










The HRP only operates in Halifax/Dartmouth/Bedford. The RCMP operates elsewhere. These are the vehicles I've seen.


----------



## nerdly_dood

CptSchmidt said:


> Halifax Regional Police; these guys are known for pissing off a lot of people. They tend to speed 20+ over the speed limit while pulling people over for going ten over. They also park wherever they want for whatever reason they want. People have told me that police can drive over the speed limit for important calls that aren't considered emergencies, but to that I say it's BS. The idea of the siren is to let people know an emergency vehicle is coming quickly and to get out of its way. According to the rules of the road, to drive over the speed limit is a safety hazard to everyone and if police are creating a safety hazard by speeding without their lights on, they're being irresponsible to the safety of drivers around them.


I've seen my local police in Roanoke doing about 60 mph along my street - a side street that's narrow enough, even without parked cars on both sides - with a 25mph speed limit. I suppose the sound of the engine worked pretty well as a siren, though, as the driver was clearly flooring it. Also, I've seen a cop driving down the secondary road nearby at about 90 with no siren (Speed limit 30 mph)

It's not the cop's decision about what's an emergency and what's not. Some things, such as domestic violence, are very dangerous but aren't important enough for the cop to use the siren, so they floor it anyway. With other things, such as bank robberies, the siren could alert criminals to a police response, at which point they start killing people. In that case, unmarked cars are used, perhaps using the siren briefly at intersections, but no siren mostly.

When people start getting mad is when a cop isn't using the siren and crashes the car driving too fast. I recall one occasion in my area (don't know exactly when or where) when a cop was chasing someone (at least I think that was the situation) and not using the siren, and the cop crashed. People naturally got mad and started yelling about how the cops should always use the siren if they're responding to any emergency, however petty, and I agree with them - if the cop has to drive too fast, then they must use the siren.

One idea I've had is for a blue laser mounted on the underside of the police car's rearview mirror. This laser would oscillate in the direction of cars' rearview mirrors - oscillating so that it doesn't have to specifically be aimed at the driver's eye, which would take too much effort - to simulate the car's flashing lights, without actually using them - this could be used for occasions when the cop wants to be particularly subtle, such as responding to a bank robbery. (I specifically mention a blue laser because most police cars use blue lights around here, but other places could use a red laser)


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## MRS50

NSW Police Force Ford FG Xr6T's & Ford BF Xr6T - Australia

Northern Beaches 



























Macquarie Fields


----------



## Piotrek_409

Is there any resonable explanation to use merc s-class as an ordinary police car then just to show 'yeah we are the great Germany, we will rock the world' ?

The car looks nice but it is weird to chase down or transport criminals in a limo :nuts: 

Maybe it is just a part of bailout package for german luxury car producers?... but why don't they choose the Maybach then?


----------



## nerdly_dood

you've got to understand this about Germany.... There, a Mercedes or a BMW or an Audi is just a normal mid-range car, kinda like how Americans don't think much of a Buick, but to people in China, a Buick is just entirely AWESOME. 

(Also there's a town in Michigan with a police fleet entirely made up of Chevy Corvettes and Cadillac sports cars.)


----------



## 540_804

Virginia State Police: 

















VCU Police (my university)









Roanoke City Police (my hometown)


----------



## nerdly_dood

I'm not sure I like Roanoke's police car design... i dont much like text gradients, they make the design look too "friendly"... and i don't like serif fonts, for the same reason.

...and they don't have a full-length reflective stripe for better night visibility, which they DID have with the older blue-on-white design.

And why advertise "NATIONALLY ACCREDITED" so big on the sides? Much better idea: Put it small and on the trunklid like Roanoke County Police does it. (Or use an emblem on the C pillar since it's so damn wide on the CVPI, i think Blacksburg police does that)

I just saw a couple Roanoke police cars running a Code 3 down Memorial Ave. last night, one with an LED lightbar (Maybe a FedSig Legend?) - MUCH TOO BRIGHT. I hate them. The second one had one of the older Vector lightbars, and IMO that is the perfect lighting setup. I also think that the few cars with a FedSig Vista would be better suited with a 5-rotator halogen bar with intersection-clearing oscillators, rather than an 8-strobe model without any corner lights on the lower level. (Or, even better, just use a SmartVector, it looks better, and the two smart pods could be used where the clear lights are on the older Vector models.)

I think the newer design for the State Police is AWESOME though, but I haven't seen it hardly at all. I think that's probably because of budget problems, and they've still been putting the older cheaper design (used since 1948) on CVPIs with newer LED lightbars which i KNOW is a recent upgrade.


----------



## nerdly_dood

My own pictures of police cars in Spain...

Barcelona municipal









Madrid municipal









Madrid EMTs

















National police


























Not really sure, probably Madrid municipal









Madrid municipal

































National police outside the Prado museum









































Lights at night - a video since my camera is WORTHLESS with still pix at night, so videos are the only other option. (Yes, the videos are bad, but they're better than nothing, right?)


----------



## toquielkan

> Is there any resonable explanation to use merc s-class as an ordinary police car then just to show 'yeah we are the great Germany, we will rock the world' ?


Are "donations" from MB, they sold to the Hamburg police at "contruction price" ... its a good way to make publicity ,... 



> The car looks nice but it is weird to chase down or transport criminals in a limo :nuts:


nahhh to transport criminals they use the VW van 


. 

but you have to know that the most part of the german pd, use very "normal" cars ... the fancy cars are not so common as the people things., 


sorry for my horrible english


----------



## Piotrek_409

> Are "donations" from MB, they sold to the Hamburg police at "contruction price" ... its a good way to make publicity ,...


Hmm, I understand, but it is somehow wired as well

If You have too much money to waste would you buy i.e. ford crown victoria just because Your local enforcement team use it as well? In some countries the so called 'police' car status may even hamper the sales of certain model (I don't remeber anyone who would like to buy kia ceed in my country, mainly beacuse it is a 'police' car)

However the Germ's are diffrent: they like uniforms, ordung, squadrons etc. so maybe it works.


----------



## 1000city

nerdly_dood said:


> you've got to understand this about Germany.... There, a Mercedes or a BMW or an Audi is just a normal mid-range car.


Merc, Bimmer or Audi - yes. But not an S-class. I guess Piotrek 409 understands a lot about Germany, since he's Polish, and Germans are our neighbours  German cops usually drive mid size sedans and estates like Passat, Vectra, A4, C-class, 3-series Bimmer plus vans like VW Transporter and Ford Transit. Less common but still popular are bigger cars like E-class and BMW 5. Really expensive cars are not common, and so S-class is extraordinary (It's easier to find it as a taxi than police car). Germans are reasonable and they wouldn't buy such a car unless it's in special offer and/or for purpose like diplomatic/government escort vehicle.


----------



## Cicerón

My favourite police car in Spain:










The newest ones:


----------



## Mr_Dru

Dutch police vehicles.
Most common vehicles are: Mercedes C, VW Golf|Passat|Touran, Ford Mondeo|Focus, Opel Astra|Vectra|Zafira, Volvo S60|V50|70 and some other brands.

*Regio Politie Rotterdam (standard: Mercedes and VW Passats)*

























*Regio Politie Amsterdam (standard: VW Golf)*









































*Regio Politie The Hague (standard Mercedes C-Class and E-Class)*

























*Regio Politie Utrecht (Standard: Ford Focus)*
(Focus R6 Special chasing vehicle)









*Korps Nationale Politie Dep. (standard: Volvo)*

































*Marechaussee/ Royal Gendarme (standard: Opel Vectra and Peugeot 307)*


----------



## tommy949




----------



## nerdly_dood

Why are the blue lights mounted so close to the rear of the vehicle on some of the Dutch police cars? On every American police car, lights are mounted on, or slightly in front of, the B pillar, as the lights are on most of the Dutch ones as well. (I'm mainly talking about the first 3, from Rotterdam regional police, and the last 3, from the national police)


----------



## DzD1358




----------



## nerdly_dood

IMO, American cop cars these days use way too many lights... If you're gonna have roof lights, use a standard rotator or strobe bar (FedSig Vision, Jetstream, Jetstrobe; Code 3 MX7000/LP6000, Whelen Edge/Centurion). If it's a slicktop, have 2 grille strobes and 2 dashboard strobes or a 95FPM rotator with mirrors (like the Code 3 Dashlaser M) and 4 strobes or 2 rotators with mirrors on the rear deck. LEDs are MUCH TOO BRIGHT but if you really must use them, use a Whelen Liberty with colored outer lenses.


----------



## Bikes

Hungary has the most amazing police cars in the universe!


----------



## nerdly_dood

Bikes said:


> Hungary has the most amazing police cars in the universe!


I'm not Hungarian, but...


----------



## Bikes

Don't spoil the fun  :cheers:


----------



## nerdly_dood

We've got our own share of awesome police cars in the USA...
http://members.fortunecity.com/pdcar4/pw.html


----------



## Higorspario

Rio de Janeiro's Police:


----------



## FireChief

Cars of the ST. CHARLES POLICE DEPT. - St. Charles, Arkansas U.S.A.

*2010 DODGE CHARGER POLICE INTERCEPTOR*
Has the big "Hemi" V-8 engine, stengthened frame, support & wheels and the Low Profile "Stealth" paint scheme and lights. Will do 150 MPH+ :banana:







*1998 FORD POLICE INTERCEPTOR*
White Un-Marked car - lights in the four corners and on the dash & back deck



<S>!


----------



## nerdly_dood

that Charger is awesome... i don't much like LED lights, but stealth graphics are awesome.

and the Ford would be better off, IMO, with different rims and a different paint job. White, gray and black Crown Vics are an instant cop car giveaway, maybe maroon, gold or a glossy light blue would make it look more like a civilian Crown Victoria. (I see them every once in a while)


----------



## FireChief

nerdly_dood said:


> that Charger is awesome... i don't much like LED lights, but stealth graphics are awesome.
> 
> and the Ford would be better off, IMO, with different rims and a different paint job. White, gray and black Crown Vics are an instant cop car giveaway, maybe maroon, gold or a glossy light blue would make it look more like a civilian Crown Victoria. (I see them every once in a while)


Thanks. Yea, the Charger is sharp - I am happy to say I helped talk them into getting that paint scheme. The Mayor wanted another white one with Confederate Grey stripes! GAK! :bash:

Agree with you about the "White Whale" paint scheme for Police Cars. Even without bar lights - during the day they are very easy to spot from a great distance and at night while patroling they practically stick out like a "Baboon's A**" in any kind of light.

Funny thing, not long after they changed to the grey Chargers - was riding with the Police Chief about dusk and we caught some guy wreckless driving down one of the main streets and he actually made the comment that "He never saw us anywhere" till we snapped the Blue Lights on. The Grey really blends into the background.

<S>!


----------



## El Tiburon

> Agree with you about the "White Whale" paint scheme for Police Cars. Even without bar lights - during the day they are very easy to spot from a great distance and at night while patroling they practically stick out like a "Baboon's A**" in any kind of light.


It all depends on what you want to do, whether the agency's purpose is crime prevention or crime reaction. If you want to prevent crime from taking place and deter criminals and law-breakers, a high-visiblility paint scheme is the best option. If, on the other hand, you want to let the crime take place and your main objective is to catch the lawbreaker, then, the low-visibility paint scheme would be best. That's why most police departments use bright colors for patrol units and low visibility colors for undercover or special enforcement units.



> Funny thing, not long after they changed to the grey Chargers - was riding with the Police Chief about dusk and we caught some guy wreckless driving down one of the main streets and he actually made the comment that "He never saw us anywhere" till we snapped the Blue Lights on. The Grey really blends into the background.


Maybe if he had seen you, he wouldn't have been driving recklesslesy (no "w" *) endangering people's life and property in the first place.

The low-visibility colors cut both ways. When the lawbreaker car uses them, it makes them hard to see too. And cars that are hard to see tend to be struck more often by distracted drivers specially in rainy or low-visibility weather and at dawn or dusk.

*Reckless driving is willfully and wantonly driving in a reckless manner that endangers and disregards the lives and property of others. Wreckless driving is driving in a careful and prudent manner that avoids causing wrecks or wrecking the lives and property of others. Big distinction in just one letter!


----------



## nerdly_dood

Low-visibility paint schemes are generally not meant to keep the vehicle from being seen at all - that's what military camouflage is for. My impression is that it's actually meant for the vehicle to better blend into traffic - which is why the Roanoke Police has a bright red Dodge Charger unmarked police car, you expect a police Charger to be black or gray, so if someone sees a red one they generally think it's a civilian car. It's got an internal LED lightbar stuck into the top of the windshield, and it can easily be seen with its silvery reflectors.


----------



## Cicerón

Spanish Police (Civil Guard) escorting someone important through the streets of Madrid


----------



## gradski

*Croatian Police*
Kawasaki 1400 GTR


----------



## World 2 World

*Royal Malaysian Police*


----------



## Riger

*question*

Hi! please help me, wich country have this police car?



I found an same logo on a bus at the #709. comment.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Riger said:


> Hi! please help me, wich country have this police car?
> 
> 
> 
> I found an same logo on a bus at the #709. comment.



This is in the People's Republic of China.


----------



## Shezan

Malysia Police rocks


----------



## Di-brazil

Brazil police :


----------



## Maxx☢Power

http://www.flickr.com/photos/policemadben/sets/72157624142953761/


----------



## 1000city

Historical police vehicles from Poland


----------



## nerdly_dood




----------



## juanico

FireChief said:


> ST. CHARLES POLICE DEPT. - St. Charles, Arkansas U.S.A.
> 
> *2010 DODGE CHARGER POLICE INTERCEPTOR*


Love this car and the paint scheme. Actually one of the best I've seen. Good job to you if you helped them on it.

Actually, a fleet of low-visibility police cars help crime prevention same as high-visibility ones, because in the middle of traffic you would never know if the Law may catch you or not. I do think highway patrols should all be unmarked cars.


----------



## GEwinnen

Piotrek_409 said:


> Is there any resonable explanation to use merc s-class as an ordinary police car then just to show 'yeah we are the great Germany, we will rock the world' ?
> 
> The car looks nice but it is weird to chase down or transport criminals in a limo :nuts:
> 
> Maybe it is just a part of bailout package for german luxury car producers?... but why don't they choose the Maybach then?


I guess this Mercedes is an armored car (look at the windows!) for special tasks!
The Police in the different german Bundesländer (States) prefers their "local" car producers, like Bavaria Audi and BMW, like Baden - Württemberg prefers Mercedes (Mercedes cars are made in Stuttgart, the capital of the german state Baden - Württemberg).

Here in my home state the police prefers Volkswagen, I've read they made the best leasing offer for the Passat:

This is a regular police car in Germany:


----------



## Perennial Quest

GEwinnen said:


> I guess this Mercedes is an armored car (look at the windows!) for special tasks!


I have no idea what they use it for, but that S class is evidently an armored car. kay:


----------



## GEwinnen

Perennial Quest said:


> I have no idea what they use it for, but that S class is evidently an armored car. kay:


http://www.mercedes-benz.de/content...c/passengercars/home/new_cars/guard.0004.html

This car is not in use as a regular police car. It is used to protect important politicians and this huge lorries with some money (€€€€) on board

I just could find this older picture, I've seen something like this on the autobahn with armored G-class Mercedes.


----------



## 1000city

DzD1358 said:


>


Very, very sexy. And very unusual for a police car out of Italy.


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Policevehicles from Suriname and the Netherlands Antilles*

*Suriname*









*Aruba*









*Curaçao*









*Bonaire*









*St. Maarten, Saba & St. Eustatius*









*St. Eustatius*
Royal Dutch Marechaussee


----------



## WolfHound

Nowax said:


> ^^ Poland ^^


Wait a second, since when does Rzeszów police have such nice cars? While Krakow police cars are crap.


----------



## DzD1358

From european thread:





Deadeye Reloaded said:


> ^^
> :
> 
> 
> *Rosenbauer WaWe 10000 COBRA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transformation initiated...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transformation complete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smug:


----------



## nerdly_dood




----------



## gradski

Mr_Dru said:


> *Curaçao*


:master::master::master:


----------



## earthJoker

Zermatt police 'cars'


----------



## engenx4

More pics


----------



## Alpos




----------



## Elvenking

12 new undercover Skoda Superb 3.6 FSI 4x4 cars for Polish Police.


















http://moto.onet.pl/1626085,1,nowe-nieoznakowane-radiowozy,artykul.html?node=2


----------



## MRS50

Traffic units - AFP/ACT Police 

Ford FG XR6T





















unmarked Holden VE SS ute (utility)





















( photos at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ )


----------



## nerdly_dood

Can't say I like the orange stripes on the black car, but those Aussie cop cars are


----------



## bogdymol

Romanian Police car: Dacia Duster - first time someone spots one





































via


----------



## russianpride

Moscow


----------



## Andre_L

here are some brazilian photos not posted yet (yes, i have seen all the pages)

This is the police from minas gerais state (each state has its own police, with different vehicle liveries, uniforms and ect..some bigger cities (mainly state capitals) also have "municipal guards"...but they are not (oficially) considered police forces.).There are also federal forces but i will leave that to another post.


State prison system vehicles(click link below for much bigger picture)
http://filesmelt.com/dl/643y48vc-867887728c41f171257f77.jpg









Police on horses (normally used in riots...but also, more rarely for "normal" patrol.)









Lotsa buses (used to transport riot police)









Close-up pic showing the "cage" to transport criminals adapted in the back of (most) s10 blazers used by the police (faces censored because i am not who took the picture, so i edited it to censor the faces..just in case.)










Police vehicles/equipment delivery ceremony (click link below for much bigger picture also, in that table is a good assortment of the weapons at the disposal of the police.)
http://filesmelt.com/dl/512956921962198728897898_bv89009509c8809.jpg









None of these photos were taken by me...


----------



## scottyaks143

This is from *PHILIPPINES* *" Manila's Finest"*


----------



## arquitekto

*P H I L I P P I N E S*


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia renovated the Mitsubishi X as new police car








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsen913/3775880873/


----------



## mateq

368 new Honda CBF 1000A motorbikes for Polish Police:




























http://www.policja.pl/portal/pol/1/59221/368_nowych_motocykli_dla_drogowki.html


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Swedish police cars:


----------



## Norkey

Police cars in silver are much better and nicer than white ones..


----------



## egypt69

Some pictures I took.

BMW X3 Police Cruiser of Egyptian Traffic & Highway Police:





























Renault Megane Police Cruiser:










Skoda Octavia Police Cruiser in Heliopolis:




























Kia Sorento Police Cruiser, and Toyota Pick-up police cruiser attending an incident in an underpass:










Chevrolet Captiva Police Cruiser:


----------



## engenx4

^^Good


----------



## World 2 World

*Royal Malaysian Police Bike*


----------



## Baiba

So, what you want? I dont have a any police car


----------



## DzD1358




----------



## jondeate

WTF. Freaking nice car dud


----------



## Chris SJZ

^^ DzD1358 this new police cars in your city(Dębica)?


----------



## lukaszek89

more photos of Alfa Romeo 159 for Polish police:


----------



## 1000city

Huti said:


> What's with no police stickers on them?


Those Renault Meganes in Białystok, Poland are unmarked vehicles for detectives, district fficers etc. Opel Insignias are turbocharged 2,0 and 2,8V6 for video traffic control and pursuits.




Chris SJZ said:


> ^^ DzD1358 this new police cars in your city(Dębica)?


Those Alfas will appear in several voivodships, not only in city of Dębica, since Police bought 120 of them for traffic department. Very stylish 200 horse power 1,8 turbo :cheers: We got Lancia Delta and AR 159. Wonder what's next? Lamborghini Gallardo like the famous couple in Italy?


----------



## CologneOujda

bogdymol said:


> German police bought 800 new Opel Insignia. The first 100 of them will begin their service this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Not germany. Only Hessen.


----------



## YorkTown

Some pics of Algerian Police


----------



## Cicerón

The Spanish Civil Guard has also bought some Opel Insignia:



















Along with the SEAT Exeo, they are the newest model in the Spanish police forces.


----------



## PLH

A few better pics of the Alfas:


































Now I wish I were a policemen more than ever before in my life


----------



## 1000city

My father was. Everybody used to tell me "why don't You join the force too?". I didn't want to, now I see I was wrong :lol: Very hot wheels :cheers:


----------



## Chris SJZ

^^ Of course Very hot wheels. Like every Alfa Romeo. In my town, unfortunately, just go kia i30 and Fiat Ducato And some of the individual designated car ( Skoda Octavia, VW Passat)


----------



## 1000city

^^ In our voivodship we got the most extensive net of dual carriageways including several expressways and two highways, so I' pretty sure You and I will see some of those beauties.


----------



## Chris SJZ

I think they will. For sure get Gliwice and Katowice. 

http://www.24gliwice.pl/wiadomosci/?p=26937

http://insilesia.pl/aktualnosci/artykul/5339/7/Alfa_Romeo_w_policyjnych_barwach


----------



## DanielFigFoz

PLH said:


> A few better pics of the Alfas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wish I were a policemen more than ever before in my life


Red bar light on only one side? Or does it alternate between red and white?


----------



## bogdymol

DanielFigFoz said:


> Red bar light on only one side? Or does it alternate between red and white?


I noticed this too at Polish police cars. The lights are blue on the sides and red is only on one side. Strange...


----------



## Chris SJZ

^^ Red lights only when going to more than one police car. It is a column of cars.


----------



## 1000city

Red light is usually off. It's used on the first and the last vehicles in privileged column. The other vehicles need no flashing lights and can even be civilian ones.


----------



## MRS50

new silver Ford FG XR6T from the A.C.T. Police































blue Holden VE SS










Holden VE patrol car



















link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617999190431/with/5225380253/


----------



## russianpride

Moscow 1997.










2010 Same place. hno:


----------



## Dado2010

*Croatia Police*

Croatian police vehicles


----------



## Perennial Quest

russianpride said:


> Moscow 1997.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Same place. hno:


That`s a FANTASTIC example of what downsizing means!!! m))


----------



## PrinzII

nerdly_dood said:


> Actually the Illinois State Police car you showed is using a Federal Signal Vista.


Actually, you'd be incorrect. Although Federal Signal Vistas are similar in shape, they are more rounded (In fact, I would dare say that the Arjent is essentially 1/2 of a Vista but with LEDs). The IL State Police never used Vistas nor Streethawks (Cook County Sheriffs did, though). I recall them using these back in the day, though.


----------



## nerdly_dood

PrinzII said:


> Actually, you'd be incorrect. Although Federal Signal Vistas are similar in shape, they are more rounded (In fact, I would dare say that the Arjent is essentially 1/2 of a Vista but with LEDs). The IL State Police never used Vistas nor Streethawks (Cook County Sheriffs did, though). I recall them using these back in the day, though.


I'm pretty sure that one has a distinctly oval shape, and i stand by my identification. :colbert: And yes, an Arjent is basically an all-LED version of the lower level of a Vista lightbar, and with its back-sloping sides it looks to me like it's upside down.

ISP cars with a Vista lightbar can be seen here, here, here, here, and here. Those can all be seen here in the section marked "Illinois State Police Markings 1995-2000". A few more pictures of similar Vista lightbars (but in better condition) can be seen here, notably on the Chevy Impala in the second image.

Compare the side profiles of those lightbars with this image of a MX7000. The MX7000 basically has the shape of a slim rectangle, with angled corners, so it's rather narrow from the side, but the Vista was designed as an oval in order to have the center rotators offset foward from the ones on the very end, allowing for better visibility to the side than the single rotator and corner oscillator in the MX7000. The Vista's oval shape gives it a much wider profile when viewed from the side.

In this example, compare the lightbar in the rear with a rounded shape, a Vista, to the distinctly angular MX7000 on the older car in front.

Although indeed, the MX7000 was clearly more common.


----------



## zusa555

...


----------



## zusa555

:bash::bash:


----------



## zusa555

Thai land police


----------



## zusa555

Thai land police


----------



## nerdly_dood

zusa555 said:


> :bash::bash:


:dunno:

I'm weird. I can't help it.


----------



## DzD1358




----------



## World 2 World

*New! Royal Malaysian Police*


----------



## bogdymol

^^ It looks cool. Honda Jazz/City maybe?


----------



## russianpride

bogdymol said:


> ^^ It looks cool. Honda Jazz/City maybe?


Kia Forte.


----------



## DzD1358

World 2 World said:


> *New! Royal Malaysian Police*
> 
> http://www.dailytorque.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/naza-kia-forte-police-car-560x374.jpg[/IMG]]http://www.millioncars.my/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Naza-Forte-Malaysian-Police-Cars.jpg[/IMG]


Look nice:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Paris, France

Renault Scenic. 


















Mobile police station


----------



## World 2 World

*Royal Malaysian Police Cars*


----------



## PrinzII

Nerdly: Let me check out the links. I have never seen a Vista on any ISP car, even on an experimental basis. In fact, I recall them testing Whelen Edge Strobes back in the day but did not jump on them.


----------



## PrinzII

nerdly_dood said:


> Although indeed, the MX7000 was clearly more common.


I took a look at those links and you are correct, however, that did not last very long as the predominant lightbar for the ISP became the MX7000. 

One thing I learned was that police departments, like any other entity, like to get the best deal possible. At one time, ISP did use a lot of Federal Signal products (Jet Sonic (My fave back in the day), TwinSonic, and AeroDynic, to name a few). They must have gotten a pretty good deal with Code3 in order to switch over (Plus, they may have had reliability issues with them (another reason PDs switch)).

I remember doing research on a project that included light bars. I spoke to Code3's rep directly. He showed me their deal on the X2100 for Illinois police departments and really understood why I started seeing that lightbar all over the place. However, I have also seen Whelen (Liberty, Edge 9M) and Federal Signal (Arjent, Legend (Very slightly)) in most Chicago Suburbs. 

CPD, on the other hand, would have different light bars for their traffic units (e.g. JetStrobes, Vectors) as well as the aiport units (Vistas) versus the regular patrol units (Whelen Edge, X2100).

I also read your question about why US cop cars have so many lights. Here's part of the reason: 

http://www.odmp.org/officer/840-trooper-chong-soo-lim


----------



## nerdly_dood

Lights are by all means a good and necessary thing to have, but I think they're used too much. I really don't like driving by a cop car on the side of the road at night because I generally can't see a thing in its vicinity because the lights are so bright. I tend to think that for cases like the one you mentioned, the warning lights were either irrelevant, or they distracted the driver of the vehicle that ran into the police car. I tend to think that all is necessary is a simple roof-mounted lightbar (Code 3 LP6000, 4 or 5 rotators, or Whelen Edge, 4, 6 or 8 strobes plus halogen flashers), two halogen flashers on the rear deck and two in the grille, and hideaway strobes in the front turn signals for intersections. There is little need for the amount of lighting emergency vehicles typically have, considering how bright LED lights typically are, it becomes too much of a distraction and limits drivers' ability to see what's going on around them.

On the other side of things, some lightbars from well-regarded manufacturers are simply not good enough, like the Federal Signal Vista strobe models, and Jetstream halogen lightbar - I have seen that these are both been significantly less visible in all conditions, much unlike many other products from the very same company; their Streethawk and Vector lightbars are very effective.

A good forum on the subject can be found here. Granted, people there tend to prefer more lights than I do, but it's a good resource.


----------



## nerdly_dood

Found a video telling pretty much my opinion on lights. Not specific to police vehicles, aimed at tornado chasers, but still plenty relevant.

The first part of the video isn't really relevant so I've got it to start at 2:12.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=4tjGJiRPCuE&vq=medium#t=133


----------



## World 2 World

*Royal Malaysian Police*




































by Dunia Baru


----------



## slim_shady0052

the best police car in the world 
mustang in Transformers
















or just this


----------



## Cicerón

New cars for the Spanish Civil Guard: Seat Exeo.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

British Military Police (Sovereign Base Areas), note the Cypriot registration


----------



## 1000city

12 pcs. of Skoda Supeb 3,6 FSI 4x4 for traffic department in Olsztyn, north-east Poland.


----------



## MatuARG

Metropolitan Police

in Buenos Aires, Argentina



















Federal Police
0


















Public Park Survilance


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Police Karlstad, Sweden ! 










http://photofile.ru/users/gazv8/96062717/


----------



## gong pacific

*Dodge Charger Police VietNam*









Dodge Charger Police American


----------



## DzD1358

Italy:


----------



## 1000city

Polish police 2011 calendar, january to december consecutively:


----------



## DzD1358




----------



## lukaszek89

Government Protection Bureau (Biuro Ochrony Rządu)


----------



## MRS50




----------



## 100P

1970's and 1980's most popular police car in Poland. Polski Fiat 125p, known also as FSO 125p. Engine 1.5 OHV (75-82 HP) or 1.8 DOHC (c.a. 95 - 100 HP). This one is now on wrecking yard in southeastern Poland.


----------



## Huti

100P said:


> 1970's and 1980's most popular police car in Poland. Polski Fiat 125p, known also as FSO 125p. Engine 1.5 OHV (75-82 HP) or 1.8 DOHC (c.a. 95 - 100 HP). This one is now on wrecking yard in southeastern Poland.



Nice design. I still remember the FSO Polonez model.


----------



## xrtn2

next


----------



## xrtn2

Chevrolet captiva Brazil federal highway police










Ford Focus for brazilian polices










Ford focus , minas garais state highway police










Chevrolet Vectra , rio grande do sul state police


----------



## nerdly_dood

I notice that Brazil often uses the military for police duties - in the States there is a deliberate separation of the military from law enforcement. We do have some military police, but they only operate at military bases; we won't ever have a sort of "gendarmerie" as much of Europe has, in which members of the military provide police services to the general public.


----------



## russianpride

BMW X5M. Kazan, Russia.


----------



## mphws

Polish AR 159 once again ;-)


----------



## MRS50

NSW & ACT Police cars - Australia


----------



## FrankCostello

xrtn2 said:


> Ford Focus for brazilian polices


Who's idea was it?... somebody stole it! :lol:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

nerdly_dood said:


> Lights are by all means a good and necessary thing to have, but I think they're used too much.


I agree with you on this subject. Lights are necessary when you are responding to an emergency or if you need to block the whole street or roadway. However, when you stop somebody for a minor traffic violation, lights become more of a distraction. In Washington state, it seems that police prefers to use as much lights as possible, but then they do not seem to care where they pull people over - sometimes I wondered if by pulling someone for a speeding they actually created more traffic hazard for passing vehicles. in California, the CHP implemented lights-off police a while ago, and I like it better because you get less distracted.


----------



## nerdly_dood

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> I agree with you on this subject. Lights are necessary when you are responding to an emergency or if you need to block the whole street or roadway. However, when you stop somebody for a minor traffic violation, lights become more of a distraction. In Washington state, it seems that police prefers to use as much lights as possible, but then they do not seem to care where they pull people over - sometimes I wondered if by pulling someone for a speeding they actually created more traffic hazard for passing vehicles. in California, the CHP implemented lights-off police a while ago, and I like it better because you get less distracted.


There is some evidence that there may be a "moth effect" that draws drivers TOWARDS the lights, rather than away from them. I haven't experienced that; my main problem with lights is that they're just so bright I can't see anything, especially blue lights that police around here use. (Red and blue lights are allowed on police vehicles as well, but all-blue is by far more common.)


----------



## melrocks50

zusa555 said:


> Thai land police


very nice


----------



## pdxor

New proposals for Portland Oregon patrol vehicles:
Similar to the current design.








Other proposals.











































This one seems to be the favorite but likely won't be selected.


----------



## KingNick

DzD1358 said:


> Italy:


Italy wins the design contest hands down.


----------



## KiwiGuy

pdxor said:


> New proposals for Portland Oregon patrol vehicles:
> Similar to the current design.


You've started using Commodores?


----------



## nerdly_dood

KiwiGuy said:


> You've started using Commodores?


Chevy has introduced the 2012 Caprice to be sold as a police car, to be built in Australia and imported. It was originally intended to only be for sale as a police car, but signs indicate that they may eventually start selling it as a civilian car as well.

Here's a pre-production model being examined by the Los Angeles police:




And here's the 9C3, or unmarked package. (The standard police package, intended to be used as a marked police car, is model 9C1.)








pdxor said:


>


I like this one best.


----------



## Longershanks

HK Fuzzmobile










Quick they're strolling that way (in Shenzhen)


----------



## russianpride

Kaluga, Russia.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Polizia di Stato:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bogdymol

gino lo spazzino said:


> Polizia di Stato:


Nice car


----------



## gino lo spazzino

bogdymol said:


> Nice car


That was the old model of the Gallardo, luckily no one was hurt. Now, I have posted the new Gallardo LP560, a meteor!


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania police auto-motopark*
*2009*
























*2006-7*
















*2009*








*2001*








*2008*
















*2009-10*


----------



## russianpride

Moscow


----------



## jeromeee

they are mad


----------



## bogdymol

Hungarian Police, spotted by me few days ago in Budapest:


----------



## 1000city

Once the most typical police cars in Poland:


----------



## RKC

bogdymol said:


> ^^ This SUVs have night vision installed for securing our borders.


Range Rovers in army green - you can't get much more badass than that


----------



## CxIxMaN

Malaysia PDRM































































http://www.police-car-photos.com/countries.asp?id=62




































Malaysia Public Land Transport Authority (SPAD)


















Unmarked Police SUV


----------



## wan11

Singapore Police Force









Hyundai Avante









Toyota Corolla Altis









Subaru Impreza 









Subaru Impreza WRX Traffic Police









Toyota Hilux


----------



## wan11

More pics of Singapore Police Force









Special Operations Command









Riot Control Personnel Carrier









Rosenbauer Watercannon









Special Tactics and Rescue(STAR) Mitsubishi Pajero


----------



## zergcerebrates

*China Police Cars*










All rights reserved by livinginchina4now flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

China has some impressive luxury police cars


----------



## crskyline

CxIxMan, you must realise that unlike Britain, Germany, or many other European nations, where most of their police vehicles are luxury sedans, only a small portion of Chinese police cars are luxury vehicles like the BMW and Mercedes posted above, most Chinese police cars are just entry level ones, some are even Chinese self-made cheaper models.


----------



## wordsofsilence

an old german former police car


----------



## Xtremizta

great thread


----------



## xrtn2

Brazilian police cars


----------



## PrinzII

nerdly_dood said:


> IMO, American cop cars these days use way too many lights... If you're gonna have roof lights, use a standard rotator or strobe bar (FedSig Vision, Jetstream, Jetstrobe; Code 3 MX7000/LP6000, Whelen Edge/Centurion). If it's a slicktop, have 2 grille strobes and 2 dashboard strobes or a 95FPM rotator with mirrors (like the Code 3 Dashlaser M) and 4 strobes or 2 rotators with mirrors on the rear deck. LEDs are MUCH TOO BRIGHT but if you really must use them, use a Whelen Liberty with colored outer lenses.


Problem with rotators/halogen lightbars was that they were causing alternator issues on Crown Victorias due to the current draw from those units. For example, a Fed Sig Vision/Vector had one of the highest current draws of any lightbar.

Personally, I like the newer LED lightbars not only because of brightness/visibility but lower current draw versus halogen or strobes. My favorite out of the lot is the Tomar Blade. Fed Sig Arjent SL and Raydians aren't bad. In fact, FedSig has LED versions of the Vision/Vector series. 

Least favorite: Code 3 X2100.


----------



## CxIxMaN

LED lightbars are easier to maintain too right? No moving parts. I suppose its lighter too.


----------



## KingNick

zergcerebrates said:


> [...]


Why the hell are they driving around in Mercedes S-Class, BMW 5er, Jaguars, Audi Q7 aso?

I'd be highly pissed on my government...


----------



## caicoo

^^truth


----------



## crskyline

KingNick said:


> Why the hell are they driving around in Mercedes S-Class, BMW 5er, Jaguars, Audi Q7 aso?
> 
> I'd be highly pissed on my government...


Not all Chinese police departments drive cars like that, only a small portion of them who kept close ties with the higher level government. The police officials in these departments ask the central government for funds for their police cars. If they buy more expensive ones, then they will get larger funds, and they could take a portion of that fund into their own pocket without others' notice.

By the way, it's not unusual to see luxury police cars in developing nations. I have seen Mercedes S-class in Thailand and Mexico, even Lamborghini in Panama!


----------



## PrinzII

CxIxMaN said:


> LED lightbars are easier to maintain too right? No moving parts. I suppose its lighter too.


...and a LOT less power draw. Some even have better operating temperature ranges than their halogen counterparts.

Case in point, here's the operating range of the Tomar Blade:

Operating Temperature Range -55°C to +65°C (-67 F to 139 F)


----------



## Cicerón

New cars for the Basque police (Ertzaintza):


----------



## nerdly_dood

NordikNerd said:


> DSC04296
> 
> I don't know if this is coast guard or police vehicles ?


I think I see the words "Guardia di Finanza" or some such on the back of a hatchback there - some Italian government police thing.


----------



## gradski

Croatia


----------



## Burden

shree711 said:


> Hong Kong has similar laws to Britain and was British territory until 1997. Number plates are therefore very similar as well as police vehicles and markings. Also, road markings are more or less the same. Know your background before you say things like that.


Lol get over yourself! I wasn't exactly singling Hong Kong, I was talking in broader terms. New Zealand, Hong Kong, Europe..


----------



## Marsupalami

*SOUTH AFRICA *
You know these bad-boys from any movie set in Apartheid South Africa :
On guard by warrenski, on Flickr
The most ubiquitous vehicle in the SAP - the "Bakkie" or cheese wagon - as they used to be yellow under Apartheid.

South African Police by PhotoGizmo, on Flickr
The Flying Squad - quick responce - they drive BMW 3 and 5 series. niiiice! 

South African police drive nice cars! by maclaren, on Flickr
MORE BMW's this time the Bike Wing 

Police Demo by Werner Vermaak, on Flickr
my personal favorite ...the anti riot truck with water cannon! 

South African Police Services Water Cannon by flxy, on Flickr
...and thanks to the FIFA WORLD CUP - we have all these shiny new helicopters too!! 

ZS-RFI MD.500E Police Wonderboom 27-09-2010 Johan Hetebrij 3816 by Balloony Dutchman, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*

*Royal Marechausse/Gendarmerie*
 

*Unmarked Marechausee motor is used for traffic. Notice the integrated red led-lichts in the tank near the BMW logo. 
There are three text-lines, 'STOP', 'POLICE' and 'FOLLOW'.*











*Police officer in old uniform (white)*
 

*Police officer in new uniform (Yellow)*


----------



## World 2 World

*Royal Malaysian Police*













































by nick


















by kdi

http://notakosong.com


----------



## xrtn2

Brazilian police cars Gallery


 Untitled por Caravana Siga Bem, no Flickr[/IMG]


























[/url] BAC por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr[/IMG]


DPRF por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*The Netherlands*
I found a video with not only the police, but also firetrucks and ambulances. 
I hope it’s not a problem


----------



## bogdymol

^^ The video description:



> Dreamnight is organized by the emergency services in The Netherlands. The goal is to let sick children and mentally disabled kids have a wonderful day and to forget that they're sick for one day, the children are picked up by hospitals with ambulances, fire engines and police cars. Then they're being brought to the zoo of Amsterdam (Artis) so they can be happy for just one day and forget that they're very sick and probably are going to die young.. It's very sad but because the children have to suffer each day of their disease they deserve one day of happiness, after a day in the zoo they're going to drive the rest of the night in the city of Amsterdam with sirens en lights. The goal of dreamnight is to make the children forget one day that they're having a disease.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^What do you exactly mean with ?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ They are making this show-off with the emergency vehicles for a good cause applause: for that), but I am sad that there are kids around the world that have a disease... 



> The goal is to let sick children and mentally disabled kids have a wonderful day and to forget that they're sick for one day


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Ah, that‘s what you mean. Thanks for the explanation  It’s just sad that there are many children with a disease


----------



## oscarino88

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> *The Netherlands*
> I found a video with not only the police, but also firetrucks and ambulances.
> I hope it’s not a problem



The Emergency vehicles are very well in comparishing with spain but the sirens i do´t like the typical european gay siren "niii noooo niii nooo"" , so I prefer the belgian, english spain or american tones of this


----------



## oscarino88

oscarino88 said:


> The Emergency vehicles are very well in comparishing with spain but the sirens i don´t like the typical european gay siren "niii noooo niii nooo"" , so I prefer the belgian, english spain or american tones of this


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q7O3AkK6KY


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^I agree, I prefer the sirens you could hear in London.


----------



## hater

Azerbaijan


----------



## Thermo

About the sirens: I think only Belgium, UK, Spain and Denmark are using the "American" sirens in stead of those ridiculous "European" _tuu-taa_.

Belgian police:


----------



## oscarino88

Thermo said:


> About the sirens: I think only Belgium, UK, Spain and Denmark are using the "American" sirens in stead of those ridiculous "European" _tuu-taa_.
> 
> Belgian police:


the belgian tone is exactly the same as spain, because they use the same lightbars (vista and vector)


----------



## bogdymol

Romanian tones:

Police:






Ambulance (they still use sometimes the European "tuu-taa" siren):






Firefighters (I tried to find a decent clip with a romanian firetruck in action, but I found just this one with 3 old and rusty trucks each one having a different tone):


----------



## D.O.W.N

A short example of slovak police tones

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrBIgEykpt4


----------



## D.O.W.N

This is about Slovak police cars

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjpu2M28GhM


----------



## xrtn2

Brazilian police cars series


BPCães  por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr































PATAMO por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


----------



## Burden

Here is your European tones used in Australia, reason for this - in high frequency areas people responding or notice this siren much better.






But this is the standard tone that was first originated in Australia but is now used in the United Kingdom, New Zealand and some European countries. It was never used or founded in America as posted on a previous post, but is starting to be used on the West Coast of America.


























If you wanna hear strange sirens check out what the Fire Service use in Canberra..


----------



## D.O.W.N

Slovak police:

- Highway patrol:

Audi S4









BMW 3 Touring









BMW 3









Škoda Fabia









Honda motorbike









BMW motorbike









Bulletproof Škoda Fabia RS









Land Rover Discovery used by pyrotechnists









Nissan Navara used by cynology unit









Hummer H2 (nobody knows what it is good for)









Tatra used by special unit









Peugeot 407









Volkswagen Golf and Kia Cee´d - these are the most common on Slovak roads. They are used by traffic police, special units, order police...


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR)


----------



## crskyline

oscarino88 said:


> The Emergency vehicles are very well in comparishing with spain but the sirens i do´t like the typical european gay siren "niii noooo niii nooo"" , so I prefer the belgian, english spain or american tones of this


Perhaps the European siren sound is purposely intended to distract the criminals :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

Policia de Segurança Publica (PSP)

                                                                                                         

Old and new style


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

Policia Maritima


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras (Borders and foreigners service)


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

Guarda Prisional (Prisons service) :


----------



## NordikNerd

D.O.W.N said:


> Tatra used by special unit


These type of vehicles could probably be equipped with water canons, very useful during riots. During the riots in Malmö, the swedish police had to lend one of these from the danish police, because the Malmö police does not have such a vehicle, maybe they bought one by now.


----------



## shree711

NordikNerd said:


> These type of vehicles could probably be equipped with water canons, very useful during riots. During the riots in Malmö, the swedish police had to lend one of these from the danish police, because the Malmö police does not have such a vehicle, maybe they bought one by now.


Malmo is in Sweden, not denmark.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Malmö is next to Denmark...

And why are there so many pictures? I can’t watch them all.
Maybe it’s better to choose the best ones.


----------



## shree711

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Malmö is next to Denmark...


Its still in Sweden though. So, why would swedish police lend danish police this vehicle to protect themselves?


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

You can read it in NordikNerd’s post. 


> because the Malmö police does not have such a vehicle, maybe they bought one by now.


----------



## Burden




----------



## Burden

FACT: Australia is the MOST breathalysed country on earth! Checking for RBT/DUI (Random Breath Testing/Driving Under the Influence), checking for drugs and car inspections.


----------



## Burden




----------



## Burden

How sexy is the red unmarked XR6T police car. And Highway Patrol with ANPR


----------



## Romashka01

Ukraine


----------



## MRS50




----------



## waldenbg

Toronto.













































This electronic sign can flip down to warn other drivers to keep left or right.




































Safety Bug!!


















Older Metro Police car.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazilian police


----------



## bogdymol

waldenbg said:


>


Safety bug? :lol:


----------



## Burden




----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## hater

bogdymol said:


> Safety bug? :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Burden

One of the best clips of an Australian Fleet of Police cars including responding.


----------



## Chilio

Bulgarian military police during army's parade in Sofia:


----------



## MRS50




----------



## monotono

MEXICO: just don't pay attention to the music


----------



## D.O.W.N

Some more from Slovakia (used especially at special events)



















Aligator 4X4 master










Tatra in full action


----------



## Burden

Some pictures I took on Saturday of Highway Patrol near Townsville QLD Australia.

Love these cars, What I found interesting though was the use of V6's opposed to there previous model V8's - I think its partially to do with the governments need to reduce emissions and the fact QLD Police are *NOT* aloud to pursue.


----------



## Burden

A brand new fleet of unmarked Highway and Traffic patrol vehicles in NSW..

Most are a spotter vehicle, hence no radar or other equipment, 2 discreet LED,s behind grille, you can guess the rest...


----------



## CHLayson

i cant upload picture but here in the philippines the same to our taxi


----------



## D.O.W.N

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 










P.S. 100th post!


----------



## D.O.W.N

Slovakia:


----------



## NordikNerd

Police car, Cavo on Elba island, Italy


----------



## luisgustavo

México


----------



## NordikNerd

luisgustavo said:


> México


Those police cars look like tanks compared to the tiny Fiats policevehicles. 



What about cruising in the mexican hood with one of these Fiat Panda Police Cars?


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Police Sweden.


----------



## CxIxMaN

Malaysia security escort vehicles










































Other police vehicles

Malaysia Royal Military Police









Royal Malaysia Police Lancer/Inspira Patrol Car
(rebadged Mitsubishi Lancer)

















Malaysian auxiliary police

















source:
http://www.police-car-photos.com/countries.asp?id=62


----------



## jchernin

Sonoma County, California just purchased new Ford Sheriff vehicles to replace the now discontinued Crown Victorias. The new cars are more powerful and are still in the process of being outfitted:









http://roadwarrior.blogs.pressdemoc...smaller-but-more-powerful-police-interceptor/

Stock image:








http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/autos/1003/gallery.ford_police_interceptor/index.html









http://roadwarrior.blogs.pressdemoc...smaller-but-more-powerful-police-interceptor/

Stock image:








http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/autos/1003/gallery.ford_police_interceptor/index.html









http://roadwarrior.blogs.pressdemoc...smaller-but-more-powerful-police-interceptor/









http://roadwarrior.blogs.pressdemoc...smaller-but-more-powerful-police-interceptor/


----------



## mkt

Some random ones I've taken across Puerto Rico. A few have been stolen by other sites/flickr feeds, but I assure you that I took them.

PRPD pre-2008 Markings









PRPD Squad Car - 2008 Markings









PRPD Post 2009 Markings









PR Port Authority PD









San Juan Police Department









Guaynabo City, PR (next to San Juan)









Ponce, PR (largest city on the south of the island)


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Gibbs93




----------



## Bori427

Some from Puerto Rico:



DarkGold said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6164409146/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6163882651/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6163894847/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6193834508/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6193402925/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6193920106/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6193920128/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6195873393/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6193872776/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> Policia Municipal de Manati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6502012967/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6502224933/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6502234625/sizes/z/in/photostream/






DarkGold said:


> Policia Municipal de Mayaguez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7212315052/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7211912810/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> Primera vez que veo patrullas Toyota aqui en PR. Es bastante inusual, casi siempre son americanas.





DarkGold said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayaguez_pr_911_vehicle/7170436809/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayaguez_pr_911_vehicle/7355654060/sizes/l/in/photostream/





Jaykar said:


> Municipio de Camuy






DarkGold said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457152637662285&set=a.457146784329537.110748.123412531036299&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457151570995725&set=a.457146784329537.110748.123412531036299&type=3&theater
> 
> Recientemente, también se incorporo un segundo helicóptero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457146850996197&set=a.457146784329537.110748.123412531036299&type=3&theater






DarkGold said:


> ^^Ese color blanco ya se había usado antes, el diseño sigue siendo el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.primerahora.com/superdelapoliciaentregauncentenardenuevaspatrullas-438752.html
> 
> *Villalba
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.18norte66oeste.com/index.php/home/policia/693-policia-municipal-de-villalba-recibe-tres-nuevas-patrullas.html
> 
> Que feo ese logo del 'código de orden publico'.






DarkGold said:


> Al Servicio de la Ley | Facebook






DarkGold said:


> *Policia de Puerto Rico-Chevrolet Caprice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crédito:* Mayaguez places and things by Alejandro | Flickr





DarkGold said:


> *Unidad K-9 anti-terrorista-adscrita a el Tren Urbano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policia de Puerto Rico La Revista | Facebook[/URL]


----------



## MRS50




----------



## Corvinus

Maritime police seen in Monaco


----------



## xrtn2

Rio population wiil vote for the next police car

Rio government will buy 6,000 new polices cars in 2013.

The people can vote 1 or vote 2

vote 1









vote 2










Brazil highway patrol


----------



## desertpunk

*Las Cruces New Mexico*


Las Cruces, NM Police Department: Dodge Charger by 10-33Images, on Flickr


Las Cruces, NM Police Department Dodge Charger by 10-33Images, on Flickr


Las Cruces, NM Police Department Dodge Charger by 10-33Images, on Flickr


----------



## Burden

Yum yum (NSW HWP);


----------



## nerdly_dood

Burden said:


>


I wish Ford sold a RWD car in the States other than the Mustang. All this FWD stuff is too boring.


----------



## Burden

nerdly_dood said:


> I wish Ford sold a RWD car in the States other than the Mustang. All this FWD stuff is too boring.


How cool is it though for NSW Police to have a FPV Ford Falcon GT-R Spec Boss 400. *5.0litre quad cam Supercharged V8 670bhp*.

They also have 3 HSV Clubsports (Also RWD) on order 1 to be marked as above and 2 in HiViz livery.

Here is a HSV in QLD HWP markings:


----------



## xrtn2

Burden said:


> How cool is it though for NSW Police to have a FPV Ford Falcon GT-R Spec Boss 400. *5.0litre quad cam Supercharged V8 670bhp*.
> 
> They also have 3 HSV Clubsports (Also RWD) on order 1 to be marked as above and 2 in HiViz livery.
> 
> Here is a HSV in QLD HWP markings:


holden:cheers:


----------



## Burden

^I'am not sure whats nicer (these are also fitted with ANPR)


----------



## xrtn2

I love these holden "omega" :cheers:


----------



## Burden

xrtn2 said:


> I love these holden "omega" :cheers:


There is not one omega?


----------



## xrtn2

Burden said:


> There is not one omega?


In Brazil they are sales as "Chevrolet Omega"


----------



## nerdly_dood

Burden said:


> How cool is it though for NSW Police to have a FPV Ford Falcon GT-R Spec Boss 400. *5.0litre quad cam Supercharged V8 670bhp*.


Oh wow... Ours go something like this:

Ford Crown Victoria:
- 4.6L V8, 250 HP, 19mpg combined, RWD

Ford Police Interceptor Sedan, aka Taurus:
- Base 3.5L V6, 288 HP, 21mpg combined, AWD (optional FWD improves economy a little)
- 3.5L EcoBoost twin-turbo V6, 365 HP, 20mpg combined, AWD

Ford Police Interceptor Utility, aka Explorer:
- 3.7L V6, 300 HP, 19mpg combined, AWD

Dodge Charger:
- Base 3.6L Pentastar V6, 300 HP, 19/31 MPG, RWD
- 5.7L V8, 370 HP, 16/25 MPG, RWD

Chevrolet Impala:
- Can't find any stats... out of date, uncompetitive, slow, and FWD... but with a huge trunk. As if the others aren't big enough. They're introducing a badly-needed redesign for the Impala for the 2014 model year. Even apart from police use, it's a 2006 car that they're trying to sell in 2012. The police version of the Impala might be discontinued soon.

Chevrolet Caprice:
- 3.6L V6, 301 HP, 21mpg combined, RWD
- 6.0L V8, 355 HP, 18mpg combined, RWD

More info can be found here for those willing to wait for it to load - GM's website ain't quick to respond. It's a little out of date, as the V6 Charger now comes with an 8-speed transmission with a little more power and a little better fuel economy.

If I were running a decent-sized police department, I'd split the main patrol fleet 50/50 with Ecoboost Taurus's and V6 Chargers, with a few Explorers and Expeditions for some special uses, and V8 unmarked Caprices (black, of course) for higher-ranking officers because they're reputed to be the most comfortable and of course the brass oughta get something nicer.


----------



## Burden

Which is hotter, the NSW Highway Patrol (first picture) or the Warren County State Trooper (second picture)?


----------



## Mr_Dru

Burden said:


> Which is hotter, the NSW Highway Patrol (first picture) or the Warren County State Trooper (second picture)?


Both cars are great!

I prefer the State Trooper car. The American livery looks more formel and autority. The red aussie-car is great as wel but I dont like too much colours. It looks the car is from a local rally-club.


----------



## Burden

^That is because it's the Holiday season, so they dedicated about 100 or so ppv's to be fitted with that livery for a "high visibility" approach to traffic policing. 

The difference though, I believe that Dodge is a 6cyl, the FPV XR6 is a straight 6 turbo. The Holden SS about it is a 6.0L V8 (sounds tough in pursuit).

How about these two;










vs


----------



## Burden

Thought this was a great comparison also;










vs





















vs


----------



## nerdly_dood

Why do you Aussies have to be so American?! hno: Huge cars with giant, tire-melting V8s are _ours._

BTW the Charger there is most likely to use a 5.7L Hemi V8 producing 340 HP. The police version was also available with a 3.5L V6 producing 250 HP, but they're a tiny minority. That's the previous generation though; the current one has a 5.7L V8 producing 370 HP, and the new Pentastar 3.6L V6 producing 300 HP. Again, police almost exclusively use the V8.

The new V6 is more powerful than the Crown Victoria (IIRC it produced 244 HP) and with the new 8-speed transmission it gets 31 MPG. :banana: (Note that American MPGs are different from British MPGs)


----------



## crskyline

How are the police going to chase down the criminals if the engine in their car is too small?


----------



## D.O.W.N

Slovakia, Range Rover


----------



## Burden

IMO, the most impressive and intimidating police car on the planet! The high visibility scheme on this HWP PPV is such an impressive use of decals;










Compared to this CHP cruiser ;P


----------



## zsimi80

Hungarian Police bought 1250 Opel Astra Classic III cars:




























Source: http://www.origo.hu/auto/cegauto/20121230-igy-oltoznek-az-astrak-rendorruhaba.html


----------



## hraby

D.O.W.N said:


> Slovakia, Range Rover


yesterday I have seen this black Range Rover with red LED lightbar on roof and 2 same Range Rovers with police livery (white and green colour) near of Ministry of justice in Bratislava


----------



## CxIxMaN

I think police bikes used for patrols are much better as it can be much faster responding to an emergency especially if there is a traffic jam. Very useful for catching the snatch thieves on motorbikes. Obviously if you are chasing high speed cars then you need fast police cars.

New Kawasaki Ninja 250 patrol units. They are devided into patrol teams consisting of 2 to 4 policeman in a group that patrol an area.

Unit Rondaan Bermotosikal (Malaysian for motorcycling patrol unit)


----------



## poveroate

*carabinieri one (italy)*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Macedonian police recently received 150 new police vehicles, Skoda Yeti.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new Skoda Jeti, on the pics below.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[/url] 4sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[/url] 3sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[/url] 2sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[/url] 1sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 5sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mkt

Skopje/Скопје;99002808 said:


> Macedonian police recently received 150 new police vehicles, Skoda Yeti.





Skopje/Скопје;99003528 said:


> The new Skoda Jeti, on the pics below.





Skopje/Скопје;99003590 said:


> [/url] 2sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]





Skopje/Скопје;99003619 said:


> [/url] 1sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]





Skopje/Скопје;99003641 said:


> [/url] 5sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]





Skopje/Скопје;99003666 said:


> [/url] 3sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


You need to change your privacy settings on Flickr in order to share the pics


----------



## CxIxMaN

Still the Australians do not have those ram bars that are used by the Americans to perform their crazy pit maneuvers. Are all the cars certified for pin maneuvers or only the ones with the bars?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

mkt said:


> You need to change your privacy settings on Flickr in order to share the pics


Fixed


----------



## nerdly_dood

CxIxMaN said:


> Still the Australians do not have those ram bars that are used by the Americans to perform their crazy pit maneuvers. Are all the cars certified for pin maneuvers or only the ones with the bars?


On the rare (no, really, it is actually rare) occasion that an American police officer rams a suspect's car, he usually uses the car's regular bumper. Some push bumpers include a side wraparound to protect the bodywork, but usually they're used for pushing stuff straight ahead, like this:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The old police cars in Macedonia (Chrysler)








[/url] полиција-стари возила 2 by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## alshawi1234

Iraq, 
No standard vehicle yet. Many different types of vehicles used. Some vehicle models are Ford trucks, Cheverlot trucks, Dodge trucks, Nissan and cheverlet SUVs, Kia's, toyotas... Big mess :lol: 











Police humvee


















Possible gradual change to the following in the future: It was presented in the Baghdad international fair.










and


----------



## World 2 World

*Royal Malaysian Police *



nazrey said:


> Polis Diraja Malaysia by rivarix, on Flickr
> 
> Mitsubishi X New Police Car by jsen913, on Flickr
> 
> Police Evo X by a-FiQ, on Flickr


----------



## alshawi1234

Iraqi police trucks 2007


----------



## félixlechat




----------



## USAPatriot

*Pacific Northwest Police Car Selection*

The United States has over 17,000 law enforcement agencies. Each state has a state police/patrol, then each county within each state has a sheriff's office. Within the counties there are numerous towns and cities which have their own municipal police forces. The only state that is different is Alaska.

So I have some images below of law enforcement in Alaska, Washington State, and Oregon. You can click on them to see them larger.

Currently in the U.S.A. the Ford Crown Victoria is being replaced by newer models from Chevrolet, Dodge, and Ford.


Snohomish, Washington (AJM NWPD)
A new Chevy Caprice unit from the small town of Snohomish, Washington. The town is located in rural farmland.


Milton, Washington (AJM NWPD) 
The older (closer) and newer (further back) Dodge Charger police units for the small town police force of Milton, Washington. The town is small, but located near Tacoma.


Lynnwood, Washington (AJM NWPD) 
This image shows the difference in the new Charger (closer) compared to the older one. This is from the Lynnwood, WA Police Department. Suburban townscape.


Bainbridge Island, Washington (AJM NWPD)
Bainbridge Island Police in Washington State. They have some Chevrolet Impala units. The town is located on an island. Ferry boats go to and from Seattle, there is also a bridge connecting it to other parts of the mainland.


Algona, Washington (AJM NWPD) 
Various patrol cars from the Algona, Washington Police Department. Small suburban community.


King County Sheriff, Washington (AJM NWPD)
King County Sheriff's Office located in Washington State. This photo is by their headquarters in Seattle and in the background is historic Smith Tower.


Alaska State Trooper (AJM NWPD)
Alaska State Troopers.


Anchorage, Alaska-AJMNWPD 
Anchorage Police Dept. A older (left) and newer Chevy Impala unit.


Wasco County Sheriff, Oregon-AJM NWPD
Wasco County Sheriff's Office in Oregon. There fleet is currently Dodge Durango SUVs.


Morrow County Sheriff, Oregon (AJM NWPD)
Morrow County Sheriff's Office in rural Eastern Oregon. Here we see an iconic Ford F-150.


Okanogan County Sheriff, Washington (AJM NWPD)
Okanogan County Sheriff's Office located in rural eastern Washington along the Canadian border. This unit is a Dodge Ram truck. It is a very rural county with mountains and dangerous terrain. They receive lots of snow, so they have all terrain vehicles.


Pierce County Sheriff, Washington (AJM NWPD)
Pierce County Sheriff's Office Chevy Tahoe SUV. There county ranges from urban Tacoma to rural mountainsides.


Bellingham, Washington (AJM NWPD)
Bellingham Police, from the northwestern Washington city of Bellingham. Classic Ford Crown Victoria.


Chehalis Tribe, Washington (AJM NWPD)
In the United States, many native people's (Native Americans) were moved to reservations. In most cases, they have their own forms of government as we can see here. A Chehalis Tribe Police SUV, which happens to be a Dodge Durango.


Duvall - Carnation, Washington (AJM NWPD) 
Duvall-Carnation Police Department Dodge Charger. In this case, two small towns saved money by making a dual police force to protect both towns, which happen to be close to each other.


Everett, Washington (AJM NWPD) 
Everett Police motorcycle units. The city is an urban city located north of Seattle.


Everett, Washington (AJM NWPD) 
Classic Ford Crown Victoria parked at the Everett Police Station.


Lake Forest Park, Washington (AJM NWPD)
Ford Interceptor Utility is a new offering of police SUV by Ford. This unit belongs to the small town of Lake Forest Park, WA.


Mountlake Terrace, Washington (AJM NWPD)
Mountlake Terrace, WA Police Dodge Chargers on location of an accident.


Tacoma, Washington (AJM NWPD) 
Tacoma Police. They are a large city police department with lots of resources. 


Washington State Patrol (AJM NWPD) 
The Washington State Patrol function as a state police force. They patrol highways, freeways, and all roads. They also protect the waterways around Washington State, Here they are at a local ferry dock preparing a shift for monitoring boat traffic and cars entering the ferry boats in small the small town of Mukilteo.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Police motorbike from Macedonia - BMW. The pic is older, but they are still in use...


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco Police Department:

Ford Crown Victoria:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2813383342/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830156444/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://policecarwebsite.net/fc/capdcars/sfpd.htm









http://policecarwebsite.net/fc/capdcars/sfpd.htm

Chevy Tahoe:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830155644/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830161954/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://policecarwebsite.net/fc/capdcars/sfpd.htm









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4316561261/sizes/o/in/set-72157623158524463/

Ford Expedition:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4316261109/sizes/o/in/set-72157623158524463/

Ford F-550:









http://policecarwebsite.net/fc/capdcars/sfpd337.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudisillart/3811366547/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ford F-150:









http://policecarwebsite.net/fc/capdcars/sfpd.htm

Ford van:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4316561747/sizes/o/in/set-72157623158524463/

Ford F-250:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5488841713/sizes/l/in/set-72157623158524463/

Ford F-350:









http://policecarwebsite.net/fc/capdcars/sfpd.htm

Ford e-350 van:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830157016/sizes/l/in/set-72157623158524463/

Ford e-350 truck:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4316994822/sizes/o/in/set-72157623158524463/

Harley Davidson:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5488842039/sizes/l/in/set-72157623158524463/

Suzuki DRZ:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6262291042/sizes/l/in/set-72157623158524463/

Alvis Saracen APC:









http://policecarwebsite.net/fc/capdcars/sfpd.htm

Lenco Bearcat APC:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6282709030/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Not sure what this Mobile command unit is:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luckykatt/5219610417/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Not sure what kind of truck this is either:










There are some more kinds of trucks, vans, some buses, and also a bunch of bunch of less common vehicles with only one or two units, that are used as unmarked cars or only show up at special events for PR, including at least one mercedes, a toyota SUV, a chevy monte carlo, dodge magnum, etc.


----------



## Joral

Argentina:
Policia Federal Argentina.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joral

Argentina:
Policia Metropolitana de la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Burden

CxIxMaN said:


> Still the Australians do not have those ram bars that are used by the Americans to perform their crazy pit maneuvers. Are all the cars certified for pin maneuvers or only the ones with the bars?


That is because pursuits are strictly prohibited in Australia, and they're not allowed to conduct pin manoeuvres AT ALL. However, in New Zealand they do, check out some of their fleet:










New South Wales Highway Patrol VS Dodge Charger;


----------



## SX4

*Saudi Arabia Cops​*


----------



## SX4




----------



## Burden

^^Compare those p.o.s's to some of these pure sexy tuff Aussie muscle police beasts!!


----------



## thun

I'm quite surprised to see what rather old crap a city like San Francisco apparently is still using in daily duty. 

Anyway, the standard issue car of the Bavarian Police is the BMW 3 series

3er BMW Polizei Bayern von Oberau-Online auf Flickr
There still 5series used and for a few years they are using occasionally VW Touran.


----------



## Burden

thun said:


> I'm quite surprised to see what rather old crap a city like San Francisco apparently is still using in daily duty.


Great pic, but that is like most American cities with the odd occasion of the Chevy Caprice and Dodge Charger?

A couple hot sedans from Queensland's Traffic Branch:


----------



## Blackraven

HOLY SHIT


----------



## blue_man100

OMG!!
my pics counter blown out in the previous page!!!!!!!!!
does somenone has another 10.000 pics to post anyway? :runaway:

this is my 2 cents:

country: *Mexico*
city: *Guadalajara*

pictures belong to different years and districts, that's why the variation in colors and shapes:


----------



## euromedic

City of Conroe Chevrolet Impala


----------



## Сталин

Here's one from where I live.


----------



## CxIxMaN

:banana::nuts:


----------



## macguyver

The Saudis really have no bounds!


----------



## Huti

You mean Dubai?


----------



## macguyver

Huti said:


> You mean Dubai?


Right you are! A textbook example of taring an entire region with the same (money) brush. Apologies.

Still though, more money than sense.


----------



## xrtn2

SÃO Paulo Brazil

1000 new police cars




















New 300 cars for Parana state - BRAZIL


----------



## Burden




----------



## Minato ku

Ford Mondeo, Police national France


----------



## NordikNerd

Volvo, police car in Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Burden

Queensland Highway Patrol


----------



## Losbp

*Indonesian Traffic Police*



sherif_claude said:


> *Pantai Padang
> *


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE




----------



## fasszz

malaysian police


----------



## Burden

Fairfield 203 by hwp201, on Flickr

W.A Police Concept Car TE 212 by AussieMatt1985, on Flickr


Fairfield 207/Traffic 8/FRNSW Varley commanders by hwp201, on Flickr


482094_10151218445742096_641095825_n by ozemergencyservices.com.au, on Flickr


IMG_0184 by ozemergencyservices.com.au, on Flickr


IMG_0634 by ozemergencyservices.com.au, on Flickr



IMG_0176 by ozemergencyservices.com.au, on Flickr



IMG_0291 by ozemergencyservices.com.au, on Flickr


----------



## Snassni

Australia has the coolest police cars.
*
Morocco*
























More about Moroccan Police
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=711978


----------



## importedfromserbia

bogdymol said:


> *Romanian police.* This Porsche was caught trying to pass the border with 5 kg of pure cocaine inside 10 years ago and was confiscated by the police. 5 years ago our prime-minister (which was a big car fan) wanted to do a test drive with this car which was waiting in the police garage. Then they discovered 5 more kg of cocaine hidden inside. As of today this car is used by the police on main road 1 near the city of Ploiesti, Romania.


I do not know about Romanian's police unite, but in USA the police does not have own service fleet department, it is paid by police through contractor. The could be different from State to State and city to city, b/c PDs (police department) are financed by city, locally. Wouldn't be expensive to service such car monthly, plus losing value of the car b/c of high kms, etc...


----------



## importedfromserbia

Valvejoodik said:


> ^^ Strange thing is that i don't see any numbers on cars where should i call when i need help


That means "do not call us", unless we come to you.)))


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto Police


Portland St by AshtonPal, on Flickr


Armed Response I by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


Shooting at Eaton's Centre by Gabi~, on Flickr


Police standoff closes intersection at Yonge and Gerard by Ibrahim.Alghamdi, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil




















PCDF by André Gustavo Stumpf Filho, on Flickr


PCDF by André Gustavo Stumpf Filho, on Flickr


----------



## Burden

waldenbg said:


> Toronto Police


Great pics, especially that last one (amongst the urban environment). I can't help but cringe every time I see the Crown Vic in recent 2013 photos. They're just *so god dam ugly and slow* compared to other western countries (like; Australia). 

Here are a few I like from New South Wales 'Strikeforce Taipan' operation, that targets middle eastern crime and general traffic duties in western Sydney - they're not just for show like the Dubai police on the other page, these things actually MEAN BUSINESS.

These machines are in excess of 430hp+ each, very reliable and capable undercover Police cars - which is why they're so widely used on the eastern states in Australia by the traffic agency of each individual state, especially the FPV variants in New South Wales and Queensland. 


TSC Taipan F6 Typhoon Orange by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


TSC Taipan F6 Typhoon by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


TSC Strikeforce Taipan F6 Typhoon by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


 Taipan FG Falcon F6 Typhoon  by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


Traffic Services Command FPV Falcon F6-310 Typhoon by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


TSC Taipan F6 Typhoons by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


IMG_1591.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


Q99.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


IMG_0884.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


----------



## Burden

^^ Compare the above to the current gen Chrysler, VICPOL (Victoria Highway Patrol) tested the 300c srt8, probably the only traffic agency to do so in Aus...

Pretty poor when compared to the Holden SS and FPV/XR6. Apparently failed... bad brakes, bad understeer and was no wear near cost effective as the Australian equivalent. General duties fine, high speed pursuits and HWP juties not so good. Apparently it has been demoted from traffic duties to some sort of promotional, awareness vehicle.


----------



## HansCity

*Chile*


----------



## xrtn2

Ford Falcon


----------



## Joral

Argentina:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Burden

New Queensland Traffic PPV


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


DOE by André Gustavo Stumpf, on Flickr



POE by André Gustavo Stumpf, on Flickr


Força Nacional by Gabs DF, on Flickr


ROTAM by André Gustavo Stumpf, on Flickr


----------



## Burden




----------



## Arsalan Rashid

*ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN*

*Civic's and Corolla's*


----------



## Arsalan Rashid

*More:*


----------



## Arsalan Rashid

*KARACHI, PAKISTAN*
*Hilux*


----------



## Arsalan Rashid

*Highway Patrol:*

*Corolla*



















*SUVs*


----------



## Arsalan Rashid

*Cars and Bikes rally on motorway:*


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## Burden

ANPR being used in NZ


----------



## asanchezs

colombia


----------



## Burden




----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

EDIT


----------



## xrtn2

800 NEW ''Crown Victoria" Highway patrol for Brazilian highways


CHEVROLET Brazer its the brazilian version of Crown Vitoria, it is back.

OLD - NEW


----------



## JanVL

*Polish police*

Poland


























































































































































*And a nice proposal from a Polish supercar manufacturer *


----------



## Burden

Don't wanna be intercepted by this guy..


----------



## JanVL

Burden said:


> Don't wanna be intercepted by this guy..


Could be....fatal for you... AW YEAH  :lol:

Nice (Holden?) anyway


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Police




















Parana Police








































São Jose Municipal police












Santa Catarina Police


----------



## JanVL

Zubr Argus - Polish Police


----------



## xrtn2

^^

I cant see.


----------



## JanVL

xrtn2 said:


> ^^
> 
> I cant see.


I added more pictures. I hope you can see them


----------



## Nodara95

Police in Georgia
*georgian police was named #5 in 2012 in europe*
*#2 safest country after norway in europe*
*Tbilisi its capital #1.the safest capital in europe with only 46 cimes a day*


----------



## Nodara95

Here is a page where u can see in detail our police page
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374959


----------



## Burden

Richmond 206 by North Region Highway Patrol Vehicles, on Flickr


North 286 by North Region Highway Patrol Vehicles, on Flickr


Richmond 207 / North 328 by North Region Highway Patrol Vehicles, on Flickr


Richmond 203 by North Region Highway Patrol Vehicles, on Flickr


Richmond 203 by North Region Highway Patrol Vehicles, on Flickr


Highway Patrol by quarterdeck888, on Flickr


Highway Patrol by quarterdeck888, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Royal Malaysian Police*


















source: gvishnu









source: setanding









by amran









by rivarix


----------



## Ivanf

*Indonesia police*
































^^embassy police car


----------



## macguyver

Armed Support Units, Ireland


----------



## Zack Fair

Aussie police cars are so cool! But the marked highway patrol looks too fancy for me 

Btw, our Canadian Charger are the best, really love those badassses

C-K Police - 405, Centre SdRd Rollover MVC, 09-15-2012 by Front Page Photography / Hooks & Halligans, on Flickr


Royal Canadian Mounted Police, 2010 Dodge Charger by JarvisEye, on Flickr


Dodge Charger - GRC - RCMP by Gerard Donnelly, on Flickr


Belleville Police by Dickie Buckshot, on Flickr


Service de la sécurité publique Ville de Mascouche (QC - CA) by Gerard Donnelly, on Flickr


Belleville Police by Dickie Buckshot, on Flickr


Belleville Police by Dickie Buckshot, on Flickr


Victoria Police Marked Dodge Charger by bcfiretrucks, on Flickr


----------



## kowal 3D

Nodara95 said:


> Police in Georgia
> 
> (...)


They look like NYPD


----------



## xrtn2

^^

+1:nuts:


----------



## Burden

Zack Fair said:


> Aussie police cars are so cool! But the marked highway patrol looks too fancy for me


Pssshhh this XR6 turbo will munch your little dodgy Dodges, 0-100km/hr in less the 5 seconds. This thing sounds TUFF in pursuit/responsding, my god.




















Or maybe a 6.0L Australian V8 Police on response (still quicker then the Dodge Charger)


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

edit


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Zack Fair

Burden said:


> Pssshhh this XR6 turbo will munch your little dodgy Dodges, 0-100km/hr in less the 5 seconds. This thing sounds TUFF in pursuit/responsding, my god.
> 
> Or maybe a 6.0L Australian V8 Police on response (still quicker then the Dodge Charger)


The new 2012 Charger Pursuit Hemi is a 5.6L V8 with 370 hp @ 5250 rpm, 0 to 60 mph in 5.2 sec. We are fast enough to hunt down the bad guys :lol:
So relax, this is not a contest, right? 

Anyway, all the old Crown Vic will be replace soon with the new Ford Interceptor


Service de police d'Ottawa by Gerard Donnelly, on Flickr


Ford Taurus by comiquaze, on Flickr


RCMP Marked 2013 Ford Interceptor by bcfiretrucks, on Flickr


Woodstock Police Services by gopherit2, on Flickr

More Charger :cheers:


Barrie Police 402 by Police Pics, on Flickr


Police Standoff - NE Calgary, Alberta (Feb. 10th 2013) by Westcoast Emergency Photography, on Flickr

Bonus Pic :lol:


York Regional Police by M Appleman, on Flickr


----------



## Slagathor

xrtn2 said:


> Brazil
> 
> 
> http://www.mcr.pr.gov.br/upload/1d18875fba.jpg


I would never have guessed that was in Brazil.


----------



## redbaron_012

Australia..F6 Falcon....to think very soon Taurus could replace this : ( 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Burden

Zack Fair said:


> So relax, this is not a contest, right?





redbaron_012 said:


> Australia..F6 Falcon....to think very soon Taurus could replace this : (


You're right Zack, but this is more my point, all our Australian muscle cars/Police cars (which is what makes us unique) will be replaced for a global platform car from GM and Ford which will most likely be FWD and will not be manufactured in Australia... which annoys me


----------



## redbaron_012

....annoys me like hell too ! To think we are capable of designing and manufacturing great cars yet because we don't have slave labour pay rates we loose our industry to overseas....heck, if money is the final point ( alas looks like it is ) we wont do nuthin !!!!! Then have to accept foreign cars....many which are great but our soul and part of being Australian is we can do anything.


----------



## Zack Fair

Burden said:


> You're right Zack, but this is more my point, all our Australian muscle cars/Police cars (which is what makes us unique) will be replaced for a global platform car from GM and Ford which will most likely be FWD and will not be manufactured in Australia... which annoys me


This sounds pretty bad, why they`re going to replace your police cars? Your Ford are brand new.


----------



## redbaron_012

The cars are great as larger rear drive sedans....but these days people want to drive a truck ! With nice trimmings. The Falcon is selling to a small local market so not viable anymore. The Commodore and Caprice GM sedans have export sales to keep them going a bit longer. Make for great Police Cars !


----------



## Burden

Zack Fair said:


> This sounds pretty bad, why they`re going to replace your police cars? Your Ford are brand new.


Not sure, read somewhere NSW Traffic Task force had been testing the new V8 Volvo's but I hope they keep the Australian muscle, this took me days BUT I finally found the video i'd been wanting to show you for ages. 

This thing sounds so f*kin tuff!!! omg haha dat straight 6 turbo!


----------



## Insanitymind

Italy :nuts:


























A normal type









And this is the best


----------



## Burden

Taipan F6 Typhoon New rear parcel LED by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


Inspector Phil Brooks from Traffic and Highway Patrol Command with TRF 214 Falcon F6 by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


Traffic Falcon XR6 Turbo by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


TSC Falcon F6 Typhoon by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


TSC F6 Typhoon Turbo6 by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


TRF 209TSC F6 Typhoon by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


IMG_1634.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


IMG_0185.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


IMG_1059.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


k42a.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


Traffic and Highway Patrol Command Huntingwood base by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


IMG_0991.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


k19.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


k15.jpg by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


MF200 Falcon XR6T & MF210 Commodore SS by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


MF209 Commodore SS by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Volvo Police car in Ryd, Linköping*






*The police had to be there because this guy showed up i Linköping about 1 hour ago*


----------



## Danny_Harris

PD vehicles


----------



## Burden

Summary of Queensland Police cars both marked and unmarked.


----------



## Burden




----------



## KamZolt

Dordrecht


----------



## Fred_

*Minas Gerais State Police (Brazil)*

That's the latest acquisition. Some dozens of Mitsubishi Pajero:









Source: http://www.blogdarenata.com/2013/01/como-o-governo-trata-nossa-pmmg.html


----------



## NordikNerd

*Volvo S80 *Police car in Iceland.




xrtn2 said:


> Brazil


^^Is that photo from St Catarina with the timberframe houses ?


----------



## Burden

Pretty decent shot, probably the best in this thread:


----------



## firoz bharmal

This is from *Dubai*....


----------



## xrtn2

NordikNerd said:


> ^^Is that photo from St Catarina with the timberframe houses ?



Not, its from Paraná State.


BRAZIL













Rodoviária by RafaelGomes18, on Flickr


DOE by André Gustavo Stumpf, on Flickr


Polícia Civil by RafaelGomes18, on Flickr


Novas viaturas by André Gustavo Stumpf, on Flickr


Novas viaturas by André Gustavo Stumpf, on Flickr


POE by André Gustavo Stumpf, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo

Belgian highway police









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gendarmeke/9453696912/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gendarmeke/9453707790/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gendarmeke/9453708516/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gendarmeke/9371762506/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## bogdymol

Thermo said:


>


^^ Never seen emergency lights fixed on the side of the car, on the front fender before.


----------



## firoz bharmal

DUBAI,UAE


----------



## Burden




----------



## NordikNerd

^^Nice girl. A bit old looking fashion on your streets










*Policecar of Finland*










*Policecar of Denmark*


----------



## Burden

Good luck running from this beast;


----------



## Burden

Unmarked Australian VE ute


----------



## Burden

Some from Victoria, Australia


----------



## Burden

NSW, LAC unit;


----------



## Zack Fair

Some from *Canada*



Ontario Provincial Police - 1-554 by policecanada.ca, on Flickr


Hamilton Police Service  by gopherit2, on Flickr


Midland Police 40 by Police Pics, on Flickr


South Simcoe Police 204 by Police Pics, on Flickr


SPVM - Service de police de la Ville de Montréal 5-3 by Gerard Donnelly, on Flickr


Ontario Provincial Police by gopherit2, on Flickr


Repatriation by gopherit2, on Flickr


----------



## Burden

Imagine if they replaced the Ford interceptor in the US with this..


----------



## Zack Fair

Burden said:


> Imagine if they replaced the Ford interceptor in the US with this..


Why? The new Ford Interceptor is a handsome car. 
Btw, those photos are from Canada, not U.S.


----------



## Burden

Because RWD sedans are better suited towards law enforcement then FWD, basically hold them selves together better long term (proven themselves). 

Styling is subjective, I find the RWD Falcon much more European and better looking then the FWD/AWD Ford Interceptor.


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Yeah, but you're talking about Canada. Unlike Australia, in Canada we have a coldest climate and tons of snow in winter, so AWD is the best solution 
Here, your RWD Falcon would remain stuck in the snow.



Burden said:


> Styling is subjective, I find the RWD Falcon much more European and better looking then the FWD/AWD Ford Interceptor.


Actually I wasn't talk about styling, but performance. 
Anyway, If you ask me, your cars looks too much British, I preferred our Ford and Dodge.


----------



## Burden

Good point, I based it upon the fact that GM used the Australian designed/engineered/manufactured Holden Statesman when creating the Chevy Caprice PPV because it was a long wheel base RWD V8. 

I just assumed the same theory could of been applied to Ford when they were looking to replace the Crown Vic, they could of used the Australian engineered RWD straight 6 turbo Falcon which has proven itself as a very capable PPV since the late 80's. Not being biased at all because I'm not from Australia, but I truly think the marked Falcon is one of the best/most aggressive looking PPV's out there in service today.. It's proportions and decals are just spot on.


----------



## Burden

The following VE S2 Bluenet ppv has been replaced by the all new VF SS;

ve










VF:


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Great cars.:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Since 2012 Chevrolet doesnt import this holden car to Brazil.


----------



## xrtn2

NEXT PAGE.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Burden

Zack Fair said:


> Barrie Police 409 by Police Pics, on Flickr


I think this is a cool angle, both V8's, both RWD, both look pretty boss (as they're both sports sedans in their respective countries). 

Dodge Charger a little quicker, The SS a little lighter so both in real world driving would be as quick as one another.


----------



## Zack Fair

xrtn2 said:


> Both USA and AUssie are amazing.


That's *Canada*, not USA  Anyway, thank you and thanks to all the photographers for those amazing pics from around the country.


from Smiths Falls, ON


8SF 04082013 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr

Old and new

SF3 04042013 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr


from Trois-Rivières, QC


Service de la sécurité publique de Trois-Rivières (QC - CA) by Gerard Donnelly, on Flickr


OPP


OPP 2-550 by Police Pics, on Flickr


Mobile Command, Toronto, ON



Ontario Police Memorial 2013 by M Appleman, on Flickr


Sault Ste. Marie, ON


2012 Dodge Charger by AnthsRandomz, on Flickr


RCMP

Love for the Crown vic

Fleet of Surrey RCMP Crown Victorias by bcfiretrucks, on Flickr


RCMP ERT Suburban by bcfiretrucks, on Flickr


RCMP ERT F350 by bcfiretrucks, on Flickr


RCMP/GRC 51D06 and 8E36 Emergency Responce Team ERT/GTI Navistar Defence Canada TAVs Armoured Cars Ottawa, Ontario Canada 07182012 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr


----------



## MRS50

Australia - NSW Police Force Public Order & Riot Squad


NSWPF PORS "X-RAY" MB VITO van  by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr



NSW Police Force PORS Mercedes Benz VITO LWB by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr




PORS Nissan Patrol by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr




172 by wstephak93, on Flickr



180 by wstephak93, on Flickr


----------



## Burden




----------



## asanchezs

COLOMBIA


----------



## KiwiGuy

Trial scheme for highway patrol cars:


----------



## Burden

^ Was about to post that, they look awesome! beautiful looking cars. About time though, Australia has been doing it for years.


----------



## Burden

edit


----------



## Burden

edit


----------



## Burden

NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


NZ Police Cars by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE




----------



## Burden




----------



## Burden




----------



## Burden




----------



## Losbp

*Indonesian Highway Patrol*


Polisi by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Polisi by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Polisi by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Polisi Republik Indonesia by rivarix, on Flickr

Polisi Republik Indonesia by rivarix, on Flickr


----------



## alket83

Some police cars/bikes here in St Louis


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL

MB Sprinter - SESIPE-SSPDF por Gabriel Orosco (Gabs DF), no Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Newer and older ones*


----------



## xrtn2

good


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Chvrolet t-blazer (made in BraziL)


----------



## asanchezs

COLOMBIA


----------



## scolls

Detroit Police Department recently got some new cruisers.


----------



## SX4

Dubai Police​


----------



## asanchezs

COLOMBIA


----------



## asanchezs

edit


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Gotta love the new police livery in Detroit.

Some Canadian police cruisers.


C-K Police - 203, Erieau Rd. & Allison Line MVC, 12-21-2013 by Front Page Photography / Hooks & Halligans, on Flickr


C-K Police by Front Page Photography / Hooks & Halligans, on Flickr


Delta Police Marked Ford Interceptor by bcfiretrucks, on Flickr


Halton Regional Police new Ford interceptor sedan by car show buff1, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Guarda Civil Municipal por RafaelGomes18, no Flickr


GAMA por RafaelGomes18, no Flickr


Rodoviária por RafaelGomes18, no Flickr


Polícia Civil por RafaelGomes18, no Flickr


GCM Santa Bárbara d'Oeste por RafaelGomes18, no Flickr


Base Comunitária Móvel por RafaelGomes18, no Flickr


----------



## Burden




----------



## speew

Some police cars in Romania


----------



## Joral

Seguridad Vial Argentina


----------



## Burden




----------



## panthiocodin

some new police cars for Poland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_HvRyFbnZE


----------



## LuisClaudio

FORTALEZA, BRAZIL


----------



## KamZolt

*Rotterdam *(Janury 19, 2014)


----------



## akif90

*Malaysia Police Car*

Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X










Volvo S80











Mitsubishi Lancer GT 2.0


















Chevrolet Cruze











Proton Perdana











Proton Satria GTI









Proton Waja


----------



## buenosaireseze

*Police cars in Buenos Aires*


----------



## jpedro16




----------



## eindhoven the best

*België/Belgium 
*

*Politie Dibeek*









*Highway Police (Politie) Oost-Vlaanderen*









*Police Namur*









*Highway Police (Politie) Antwerpen/Antwerp
*









*Highway Police (Politie) Limburg*









*Politie Deinze-Zulte*


----------



## Burden




----------



## brick84

*Italy*

*Police's Lamborghini*











by David Gilford on Flickr


----------



## mahia012

sdfsdfsdf


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*





























Guarda Municipal de Americana por RafaelGomes18, no Flickr


----------



## Bubble99

I miss the big crown vic.

Now police vehicle and vehicle in general are getting smaller.I miss the 90's and before.

But I guess the price of fuel dictate that vehicles have to be smaller.


----------



## Zack Fair

Bubble99 said:


> I miss the big crown vic.
> 
> Now police vehicle and vehicle in general are getting smaller.I miss the 90's and before.
> 
> But I guess the price of fuel dictate that vehicles have to be smaller.


Yeah, I'm going to miss that big car. On other hand, the new Taurus ain't that bad, I've see one of the new Toronto Police interceptor and looks cool.


Peel regional Police Service (ON) by policecanada.ca, on Flickr


York Regional Police Service (ON) by policecanada.ca, on Flickr


New & Old by JesseJ., on Flickr


An Ottawa Police Service Ford Interceptor. by Steve Brandon, on Flickr


South Simcoe Police 221 by Police Pics, on Flickr


South Simcoe Police 220 by Police Pics, on Flickr


Sarnia Police 18 by Police Pics, on Flickr


C-K Police - 201, 29658 Esterville Rd. 2nd Alarm by Front Page Photography / Hooks & Halligans, on Flickr


University of Waterloo Campus Police by Police Pics, on Flickr


OPP 3-523 Police Ford F250 pickup Pembroke Airport Petawawa, Ontario Canada 06-12-11 1 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr

Ontario Provincial Police - 6-523 by policecanada.ca, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Most cop cars in Sweden is Volvo, some still with the older look just blue/white, the new look is yellow/blue..like our flag.

*New look*










*Old look..lol*









*Tank?*









*Toy car*


----------



## Innsertnamehere

I love the Toronto Taurus. I hated the look of their crown Vic, I always found the livery to be horrible on it, but their Taurus livery looks great. That may be because I think taurus's in general are great looking cars 









http://derekthecarguru.blogspot.ca/2013/06/new-tps-cruisers.html


----------



## Burden




----------



## Marbur66

Innsertnamehere said:


> I love the Toronto Taurus. *I hated the look of their crown Vic*, I always found the livery to be horrible on it, but their Taurus livery looks great. That may be because I think taurus's in general are great looking cars


I love the Crown Vic. It just_ looks _like a cop car. Also, I can spot Crown Vic headlights behind me from a mile away. :lol:


----------



## Khaleejian

that aussie policewoman (a. di camillo) is smoking hot, she can pin me down


----------



## eindhoven the best

*Police Grand-Duché de Luxembourg / Groussherzogtum Lëtzebuerg*


----------



## Burden




----------



## Burden




----------



## xrtn2

New polices cars in SãO Paulo state


Alckmin durante entrega de viaturas para as polícias Civil e Militar para a Capital e Grande São Paulo. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr











Alckmin durante entrega de viaturas para as polícias Civil e Militar para a Capital e Grande São Paulo. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Alckmin durante entrega de viaturas para as polícias Civil e Militar para a Capital e Grande São Paulo. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Alckmin Participa de Assinatura de Convênio do Programa SOS Santa Casa de Sertãozinho, Entrega de Ônibus Escolar para o Município, Assinatura de Autorizo de Convênio de Recapeamento Asfáltico e +. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble




----------



## eindhoven the best

*Police France*


----------



## Honolulu

These are the standard issue police cars in Japan． Toyota crown (not crown vic haha, the crown is a luxury sedan in Japan) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mxhj9NFukU










Black and white is always what regular police cars look like in Japan and they also always have red sirens

Of note with Japanese police cars is that they often leave their lights on all the time even in non-emergency situations. 

Like fire trucks and ambulances in Japan, they also have a PA system which they very frequently use when crossing intersections to instruct other cars to move a certain way and to indicate their path and thank the people for stopping. They will also use this to stop people (eg; "you in the blue car, please stop on the left side of the road as soon as possible") 

Another thing of note is the sirens which are often raised up when stopped in order for traffic to see the sirens from a distance further away


----------



## jbombero

Argentina police vehicles:

Policia Federal Argentina 










































































































































Links:
http://www.novanacional.com/nota.asp?n=2011_12_11&id=27414&id_tiponota=24
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6838511133/in/set-72157602737272780
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6838513149/in/set-72157602737272780
http://www.a24.com/policiales/Balean-a-un-policia-en-Devoto-20120319-0009.html
http://www.zona-militar.com/foros/threads/noticias-de-la-policía-federal-argentina.29839/
http://autoblog.com.ar/2013/03/los-nuevos-patrulleros-de-la-policia-federal/
http://www.cars-magazine.com.ar/for...trulleros-tecnologicos-de-la-policia-federal/
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2562/ec135h12enlomas041jpg1r.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8180823537/in/set-72157602737272780
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213947885/in/set-72157602737272780
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8215034834/in/set-72157602737272780


----------



## desertpunk

Los Angeles


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DW98

desertpunk said:


> Los Angeles
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


The new Dubai? :lol:


----------



## Hager86

Россия

Russia


----------



## Ratomir

Im sorry, but I can post the video, can somebody help me?


----------



## jbombero

For videos in youtube:


----------



## Ratomir

Here It Is:
http://youtu.be/ivtgYrSpn68
Thanks  I have some problems...


----------



## Ratomir

Serbian police...

Regular police:






Traffic Police:









Interceptors:





Intervention Unit 92:



If you want, I can post pictures of vehicles from the special forces?


----------



## Barto_S

in Poland the most popular is Kia Cee'd










you can also see quite often:
Alfa Romeo 159









Opel Vectra








new cars:
Fiat Bravo









Lancia Delta


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum

*Policia Shqiptare - Albanian Police*


*Albanian Police invited among others in the anniversary of Italian Police in Rome*

















*New design and cameras inside for the police cars*


----------



## Ratomir

Wow, I like a new color of vehicles, can you make more pictures of new cars and color? PLS. Im making a new video of police cars in Europe and I want to post the new car of Albanian police in video?
Is a Serbian police car there? I saw only Albanian and Croatian?


----------



## Burden

Australia;


----------



## Burden

Queensland, Australia;


----------



## jbombero

Australia have very good police vehicles!

pd: holden will close their production in 2017?


----------



## jamc92

México Federal Police


----------



## Ratomir

Why Is a diffrent color on Australian police cars?


----------



## Ratomir

New police cars for Republic of Srpska:

















































































Police of Republic of Srpska is the first who did buy a VW Golf MK7.


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Pictures ?


----------



## xrtn2

Nice picture from Serbia. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Those Australians patrols are amazing. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Chile


----------



## xrtn2

Highway patrol - Brazil - POLICIA RODOVIARIA FEDERAL


Chevrolet Trailblazer por André Gustavo Stumpf, no Flickr


DPRF 13263 por Autos - Brasil, no Flickr


PRF por André Gustavo Stumpf, no Flickr

São Paulo State 



Policia, pautas por oslaim brito, no Flickr



FEderal District



POE por André Gustavo Stumpf, no Flickr


----------



## LanGeo

Old iron



















New










An eternal


----------



## Zack Fair

*Some cars from Canada (well actually these are all coming from Ontario LOL).
*
Woodstock Police unmarked Dodge Charger
Woodstock Police 1301 by Police Vehicle Photography, on Flickr

Strathroy-Caradoc Police Ford Interceptor
Strathroy-Caradoc Police by Police Vehicle Photography, on Flickr

Now that's cool, a Toronto Police Chevy Impala half taxi. Guess you don't want to catch this ride LOL
Toronto Police by GTA Emergency Vehicles, on Flickr

Toronto Police by GTA Emergency Vehicles, on Flickr

St Thomas Police Ford Interceptor
St Thomas Police 14 by Police Vehicle Photography, on Flickr

Sarnia Police SAR 1
Sarnia Police SAR 1 by Police Vehicle Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


FEE-952 VW Police van by Dermis50, on Flickr


GHQ 630 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


EQH 538 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


FPM 545 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## KiwiGuy

HKB 142 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


----------



## ViniciusCodFSA

*Brazil*

Bahia state:










Federal District:










Paraná state:










Rio de Janeiro:


----------



## Hudson11

I thought these were cool when I saw them driving through this town. But I think what I saw was an updated model 


Harrison Car Fire 5/23/12 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Federal Patrol Brazil


----------



## Nodara95

Batumi, Republic of Georgia


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## ViniciusCodFSA

*Bahia state, Brazil*


































...


----------



## ViniciusCodFSA

*Bahia state, Brazil*

Pt. 2


----------



## golosa

*Old Soviet militias vehicles from Tyumen, Russia:*



_*Ural motorcycle*_


_*VAZ 2101 (aka Lada 1200)*_




_*GAZ 21 Volga*_




_*Moskvitch 412*_





_*Moskvitch 402*_


----------



## maroon06

^^ It's amazing if these are still in use!


----------



## golosa

maroon06 said:


> ^^ It's amazing if these are still in use!


 It's a museum near our local PD. Now they use these:


----------



## Uppsala

Uppsala, Sweden. This beautiful police car still exist in Uppsala :happy:


----------



## Spazatao

Those soviet cars are just lovely! Specially the vintage Ladas!


----------



## edward222

Where are the police car that are lambo's???


----------



## xrtn2

Spazatao said:


> Those soviet cars are just lovely! Specially the vintage Ladas!


I agree :cheers:


----------



## Penumbra.

CARABINEROSDECHILE


18 - Carabinero by BCifuentesPhoto, on Flickr​


----------



## michael812

Russia:


----------



## NordikNerd

*Hyundai Police Vehicle, Reykjavik Iceland.*


----------



## JanVL

Poland


----------



## gradski

Croatia


----------



## Valvejoodik

Some new photos from Estonia:









Traffic surveillance









Van of operational chief









CSI

Source: police FB page


----------



## KiwiGuy

Not New Zealand, but one of its Pacific Island territories, the *Cook Islands:*


Mitsubishi Police Ute Acava District Rarotonga Cook Islands by All Set Up, on Flickr


Wigmore District Police Ute Rarotonga Cook Islands by All Set Up, on Flickr


----------



## Equario

*Kyiv, Ukraine* - new patrol police


Kyiv Patrol Police Oath Ceremony, July 4, 2015 by U.S. Embassy Kyiv Ukraine, on Flickr










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206839097839079&set=ms.c.eJxVkUuOBDEIQ280ghDAvv~%3BF2qWRul2bLJ7wJ5BxYlCMnllEx19~_yWYj5vzIxCay80dYUWDTVU3ElqmkQG6~_CEVspnGVznYfygevmacP1ghTzplObonQOz9ZF06Uldey~_K~_9NtPVOGNZMiED7qN4HPi~%3B~_qxU5jzzEIaTKRFriMFCq~%3Bc~_rSzvjEe1rqLqgGX74dEML19kdR1L13oSpF~%3Bwaj~_yckKlh5N93nXnCb11nVSqc34ALu54PQ~-~-.bps.&type=1&theater










http://www.hromadske.tv/society/u-kiyevi-skladaye-prisyagu-nova-politsiya-foto/











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206837805006759&set=a.1383782237671.2054608.1325437135&type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL

Poland




































































































https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaRatowniczaWSZ/photos_stream


----------



## Valvejoodik

Since Police and Border guard are tightly connected in Estonia, and sometimes they even fulfill mutual tasks, then I give some photos of them also:


















Source: PPA Facebook


----------



## jackass94

*Russia*

*Kazan*









*Ufa*


----------



## macguyver

Garda Traffic Corps, Ireland. 2.0l CDTi 195bhp


----------



## Bouqebaz

MOROCCO


old:



















new:


----------



## Huti

macguyver said:


> Garda Traffic Corps, Ireland. 2.0l CDTi 195bhp


that sticker design is just perfect :cheers:

UK and Eire have the best looking sticker design (IMHO)


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil








[/url]_MG_8047 by Jornal Uniao ABC, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## luxotnv

Portugal

Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) - New colors


----------



## luxotnv

Portugal



Policia de Segurança Publica (PSP)


----------



## Corvinus

Lüdenscheid, Germany: police car intercepts police car










"Did our American colleagues take _that _many wrong exits?", German police officers wondered when spotting the genuine US police car driving around in the city of Lüdenscheid.
The assumption proved wrong: the vehicle belonged to an individual who imported it from the US, following all legal procedures, and registered it in Germany. The only condition for immatriculation was the de-activation of the roof signal light; dismounting it was not required.

The police officers' proposal to swap the vehicles was declined by the owner. Police commented: "we can understand this".










http://www.derwesten.de/region/luedenscheider-polizei-stoppt-amerikanischen-streifenwagen-id11157124.html


----------



## Valvejoodik

poojamittal said:


> "At the time, cocoa was selling in Kumba at 800-900 CFA francs per kg. Now that I have managed to bring my cocoa here today, the price has gone down to 720 CFA francs. Just see for yourself how much I've lost," he said.
> 
> Poor transport infrastructure is one of the greatest obstacles to trade in Africa, making it hard for poor farmers to get their produce to market in good enough condition to fetch the highest prices, and driving up overheads.
> 
> The World Bank said in June it would provide $201 million in loans and grants to improve road and rail links between Cameroon and neighbouring Chad and Central African Republic -- countries it said had "some of the least functional traffic connections of any area in the world".
> 
> As the link to the Atlantic coast for both the other countries, Cameroon will get the lion's share of the World Bank cash. But such investments for major traffic arteries are unlikely to trickle down to the level of small roads linking farms and villages to provincial trading towns like Kumba.


Umm, wrong topic?


----------



## chauffeur

Valvejoodik said:


> Umm, wrong topic?


No, just spam.


----------



## mkt

Here are the current PD's whose vehicles I regularly see now


----------



## Gogi555

Toyota


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## sahilr

Durban metro police South Africa.


































Pictures from Flickr and twitter


----------



## mariocardenas

Los tres primeros; Fluence, 408 y Focus son Industria Argentina.


----------



## Kutsuit

*Kuwait (new liveries):*


----------



## jackass94

First brand new Ladas in Russian police.


----------



## Valvejoodik

But the lightbar is still taken from UAZ...


----------



## jackass94

Valvejoodik said:


> But the lightbar is still taken from UAZ...


Actually the modern lightbars are widely used in Russian police. I don't know why these cars have the ancient one.


----------



## m1705

*Bosnia and Herzegovina
*


----------



## m1705

*Bosnia and Herzegovina
*


----------



## Valvejoodik

One quick photo of Estonian police (also ambulance and emergency doctor):








Photo by Andres Putting, DELFI


----------



## NordikNerd

a 2004 Volvo V70 Police vehicle.


----------



## xalexey




----------



## NordikNerd

Subaru Police vehicle, Iceland.









Ford Mondeo & Hyundai SantaFe


----------



## serdar samanlı1

Icelandish word for police is "lögreglan"?


----------



## serdar samanlı1

Zack Fair said:


> ^^ Yeah, but you're talking about Canada. Unlike Australia, in Canada we have a coldest climate and tons of snow in winter, so AWD is the best solution
> Here, your RWD Falcon would remain stuck in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I wasn't talk about styling, but performance.
> Anyway, If you ask me, your cars looks too much British, I preferred our Ford and Dodge.


Does it have bulletproof windows?


----------



## NordikNerd

*Lögreglan-The Iceland Police*



serdar samanlı;130487876 said:


> Icelandish word for police is "lögreglan"?


Yes. Most languages use some form of the word polis or politia. 

The word _police_ comes from Middle French police meaning: public order, administration, government in turn from Latin _politia_, which is the Latinisation of the Greek πολιτεία (politeia), "citizenship, administration, civil polity". This is derived from πόλις (polis), "city". However the Icelandic and Hungarian languages use their own words. 

Icelandic:Lögreglan Lög=Law Reglan=Rules Hungarian: Rendörség: Order/guard









Police vehicle Iceland.








The GTA5 mod: Icelandic Police Vehicle


----------



## DrunkMonkey

American police cars ar by far the coolest, it's not even debatable


----------



## krkseg1ops

Really? They are just normal police cars, nothing to look at. Do you have this in your inventory:









No? Maybe this?










Still no? But you guys must have at least this:


----------



## golosa

golosa said:


> *Old Soviet militias vehicles from Tyumen, Russia*





maroon06 said:


> ^^ It's amazing if these are still in use!


Actually they were patrolling the roads of Tyumen today celebrating 70 years of Tyumen road police anniversary:











The policeman was also dressed like '70 soviet militia


----------



## serdar samanlı1

deleted


----------



## serdar samanlı1

Deleted


----------



## serdar samanlı1

serdar samanlı;130708384 said:


> When tourists see them, they raise their arms and yell "Taxi! 😄


----------



## serdar samanlı1

deleted


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil patrol Highway 


Operação Carnaval 2016 da PRF - Imagens no Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


Svelto - Susepe RS by Comil Ônibus S.A., no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil police car


----------



## NordikNerd

*Akureyri, Iceland police vehicles*









*Volvo XC70 *Photo 2008









*Volvo 850 * Photo 1993









*Volvo 740* Akureyri police Photo 1993

















*Volvo 240 *Photos 1989


----------



## Alexs7567

This is all terrain motorcycle created to help riders get away from police in a forest, swamps, climb mountains. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaxuzw9hNVY


----------



## trotamundos1

Federal Police Mexico


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand*


GLS 344 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


HHB 370 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


----------



## DrunkMonkey

krkseg1ops said:


> Really? They are just normal police cars, nothing to look at. Do you have this in your inventory:
> 
> No? Maybe this?
> 
> 
> Still no? But you guys must have at least this:


Come back at me when those are regular police cars and not just for show. 

And it's not just the cars themselves that are cool in America but the way they're equipped and the color schemes... they look like actual police cars unlike what u just posted


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95

MOROCCO




























Source​


----------



## m1705

*Bosnia and Herzegovina
*


----------



## termit2891

*Croatia*


----------



## haps_712

*Ukraine*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Córdoba Province, Argentina:*


*Before:*


LANZAMIENTO OPERATIVO VERANO VILLA CARLOS PAZ by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


*Now:*


NUEVA ENTREGA DE MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


NUEVA ENTREGA DE MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


NUEVA ENTREGA DE MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


NUEVA ENTREGA DE MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


NUEVA ENTREGA DE MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


ENTREGA DE NUEVOS MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


ENTREGA DE NUEVOS MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


ENTREGA DE NUEVOS MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


ENTREGA DE NUEVOS MÓVILES POLICIALES by POLICÍA DE LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA, en Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Buenos Aires Province, Argentina:*


*Before:*

*2012*









Source

*2014*









Source


*Now:*









Source









Source









Source









Source

uke:


----------



## maximilianito

so good ones but now i saw a fiat toro new comes police car from Cordoba Argentina see it very nice


----------



## maximilianito

all police cars so nice to see


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Interesting pictures from Argentina


----------



## xrtn2

maximilianito said:


> so good ones but now i saw a fiat toro new comes police car from Cordoba Argentina see it very nice


Made in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil









Goverment of São paulo state


130813dser_governador_faz_entrega_de_viaturas_017
by Prefeitura de Contagem, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil











Novas viaturas da PM, Bombeiros e Politec by Governo Mato Grosso, no Flickr


----------



## bagercho

xrtn2 said:


> ^^ Are they the first new cars since Astra 2003 ???


No, we have some newer cars like Citroen Xsara Picasso, Astra H and Astra J. Traffic police also have some BMW 3 series E90 and F30. Astra G were purchased from 2002 to 2008.


----------



## Demis

*Bulgarian Police cars*



bagercho said:


> No, we have some newer cars like Citroen Xsara Picasso, Astra H and Astra J. Traffic police also have some BMW 3 series E90 and F30. Astra G were purchased from 2002 to 2008.


Can you please tell me why some cars are painted in different colours and styles, rather of the usual overall white with a blue stripe? Are they municipal police cars?


----------



## bagercho

Demis said:


> Can you please tell me why some cars are painted in different colours and styles, rather of the usual overall white with a blue stripe? Are they municipal police cars?


These cars with different colours and styles usually are confiscated private cars and converted into police.


----------



## Demis

*Bulgarian police cars*



bagercho said:


> These cars with different colours and styles usually are confiscated private cars and converted into police.


Thank you for your information.


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonian police is trying out new hi-vis pattern on their patrol cars:


----------



## Pucelano

*CNP Cuerpo Nacional de Policía. España, Spain*



























































































Saludos.


----------



## bratchet

New police cars in Pleven, Bulgaria


----------



## hraby

Kia Ceed is popular police wehicle in police dep. in Poland, Slovakia, GB and now also BG


----------



## RokasLT

*New Suzuki GSX1300R aka Hayabusa, Lithuanian police*


----------



## Valvejoodik

But why no LED lights on cars?


----------



## RokasLT

*Border patrol cars in Lithuania*
































*the customs office car*


----------



## RokasLT

*New LT police Škoda and VW*


----------



## haps_712

RokasLT said:


> *New LT police Škoda and VW*


Why Superb but not Octavia ?


----------



## RokasLT

haps_712 said:


> Why Superb but not Octavia ?


Probably, because Superbs are more spacious.


----------



## hraby

Valvejoodik said:


> But why no LED lights on cars?


these bar lights are using LED technology inside.


----------



## ValterPravnik

The new lithuanian police cars remind me of the old german police


----------



## RokasLT

ValterPravnik said:


> The new lithuanian police cars remind me of the old german police


*All LT police cars through years had this kind of color scheme.*


----------



## TRINACRIA FELIX

*ITALY - POLICE*


----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## RokasLT

Valvejoodik said:


> Damn, Lithuania must be very rich to buy Audi A6 patrol cars


They buy them with leasing. Also 12 more powerful A6 quattros (267 hp). https://www.delfi.lt/auto/autonaujienos/nauja-nezymeta-policijos-audi-gales-isibegeti-iki-300-kmval.d?id=74114970#!dgs=dgslt-242700:7313970


----------



## Valvejoodik

Total OT, but why are all comments been deleted?


----------



## RokasLT

Valvejoodik said:


> Total OT, but why are all comments been deleted?


In this news site, if comments are older then month - they are automatically deleted.


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Quilmeño89

*Santa Fe, Argentina:*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil





























Operação Carnaval 2018 da PRF no Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


----------



## МиљковићSRB

Alex_ZR said:


> Serbia - Škoda Rapid


You could at least write the sources of the pictures...


----------



## rabiyajamal45

Indian Police 
Mahindra Scorpio




Multi Recharge Software


----------



## urbastar

Iran :


----------



## NordikNerd

VW Police bus. Photo taken by me April 5th, 2018


----------



## RokasLT

*Other new cars with new design from Lithuania*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## xalexey




----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania*


----------



## j_diddy

Philippines:


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonian police has got some new slick-top vans:








Photo is a screenshot from Youtube video by ssa0089:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oylI2JEYUTM

Seems to be a top engine configuration with 2.0 biturbo engine (150kw/204hp) and four wheel drive.


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## RokasLT

*New police Opels in Lithuania*


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


PRF recebe novas viaturas nas regiões de Cascavel e Foz do Iguaçu by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


PRF inaugura duas novas unidades operacionais no Norte do Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


PRF inaugura duas novas unidades operacionais no Norte do Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


----------



## Corvinus

Police boat trailer in Switzerland. Of course they also have the boat for it.


----------



## Valvejoodik

Finally a good photo of new Estonian police VW Tiguan:


----------



## bd popeye

_I don't live in France..but here you go;_

PARIS, Aug. 23 (Xinhua) -- One person was killed and two others wounded in a knife attack on Thursday in Paris suburbs, local media cited police as saying. A man in his 30s stabbed two persons to death and wounded one more before being shot dead by police in Trappes, west of Paris, according to local media.

Policemen block the road near the scene of an attack, in Paris suburbs, France, on Aug. 23, 2018.


----------



## bd popeye

Unmarked police cars in the USA






Ford Interceptor, Dodge Charger Pursuit & Chevy Caprice PPV


----------



## bd popeye

American Comedian Jay Leno & car collector drives a Dodge Charger police pursuit vehicle at the LAPD training grounds


----------



## bd popeye

Michigan State Police test several Dodge police vehicles..


----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## bratchet




----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonian new police car design:








All cars have automatic transmission and in the future they hope to have all cars 4-wheel drive.


----------



## Valvejoodik

New SAR police cars for the Estonian police:


----------



## Valvejoodik

Also found photos of new transport vans:


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil *


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Netherlands*


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil
*


Grupo de Operações com Cães | PRF Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


Grupo de Operações com Cães PRF Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


Grupo de Operações com Cães PRF Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

Dutch new tow trucks


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Ukraine*









Source




































Source









Source









Source


----------



## Valvejoodik

Mr_Dru said:


> Dutch new tow trucks


Could you explain about this one? Looks interesting.


----------



## Highway89

Beautiful new Stelvios for the Spanish traffic police.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Valvejoodik said:


> Could you explain about this one? Looks interesting.


The manufacture is called EAS-TRACT









Very maneuverable in the garage









https://en.eastract.com/products-towing/eastract-tow-truck-with-caterpillars.html


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro state police



















São Paulo state


----------



## SantiagoBraun

Hah, would never expect corollas being used by the brazilian police.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ why ?

BRAZIL FEDERAL PATROL 


Grupo de Operações com Cães | PRF Paraná by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


Equipe da PRF, às margens do Rio Paraná, em Guaíra (PR) by PRF Paraná, no Flickr


----------



## SRC_100

New motorway police cars in Czechia, BMW 745Le xDrive (motor 3.0 R6 +electric, 394 HP)


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuanian police will buy new Teslas S.*


----------



## bagercho

Skoda Rapid is the new major car of the bulgarian state police (together with Kia Ceed for the Traffic police), after the legendary old Opel Astra from the "G" generation was the most common police car in Bulgaria for almost 20 years, and now is finally retired (although some of them are still in use).


----------



## Mr_Dru

Random Dutch National Police and Royal Gendarme vehicles.










Highway police


















Royal Gendarme


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Dutch police goes electric and Korean*

*Electric motorbikes*



























_*KIA*_



























*
Hyundai*









_+ electric bycicles
_


----------



## Highway89

Logroño, Spain


Ford Focus Policía Local Logroño by Fotos Panoramicas, en Flickr


----------



## Highway89

Spain - National Police


----------



## pellista

*Gendarmeria Nacional * *Border Police*​









































*This Law enforcement is normally deployed at border regions which normally have difficult weather conditions, hence the special vehicle equipment, for city patrol they use Ford Focus II and III*

*Policia Federal y Policia de la Ciudad*​



















































*The First one is a federal police, working similarly to the FBI, being deployed throughout the country, the later one is the Buenos Aires City's police, both law enforcement share the district.






They are equipped with Rb3 armor, License Plate reader, 360° Live Camera, Inside Camera with Audio, a Computer with access to the civil background data base and live GPS location of other Police cars.






(The first video belongs to the Police of Santa Fe, but in general most federal law enforcement use these vehicles , Coast guard, Airport Authority Patrol etc.)
*


----------



## Volpacchiotto

*Ukrainian Police*

Toyota Prius





















Hyundai Sonata



















Skoda Rapid



















Mitsubishi Outlander



















Volkswagen Crafter




























Ford Transit


----------



## pellista

Why do the transit one have double backs?


----------



## Volpacchiotto

No idea :dunno:


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil

Santa Catarina state










Federal patrol






















São Paulo state

*









Parana state


----------



## mrsmartman

__ https://www.facebook.com/oldnewyorkcity/posts/1395337243972507



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## RokasLT

*LT







*


----------



## jmagno1998

A compilation of the Mexico City Police!


----------



## RokasLT

*240 HP, 247 KM/H















*


----------



## CementC

With the end of production for locally produced Australian cars, most police forces in the country have switched to other brands.

Police cars in the state of New South Wales

*"General Duties" patrol cars*









*Clinton J Down Photography - Facebook*

NSW Police Car by Simon_sees, on Flickr

*Highway Patrol cars*
NSW Police by D Mak, on Flickr

CMD1901479 by InnerNorthPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jmagno1998

Dodge Charger pursuit car of the Yucatan State Police, in Mexico. 
These units serves as Highway Patrol division.


----------



## jmagno1998

New Ford Transit ambulance of the Yucatan State Fire and Rescue Division, Department of Public Safety.


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*103 cars*


----------



## Valvejoodik

All are manual gearboxes?


----------



## RokasLT

Valvejoodik said:


> All are manual gearboxes?


Yes


----------



## Valvejoodik

That reminded me I haven't posted anything here lately. You can also follow my Instagram page: Estonian.em (Sorry for shameless promotion)

To keep logistics easy, only few models are used for patrol cars: Škoda Superb, Škoda Kodiaq, MB Vito and VW Transporter:




































Neighborhood police (local police) officers use either slick-top Škoda Octavia or VW Golf Variant:

















.
Other specialized units use different vehicles like VW Crafter, MB Sprinter, VW Amarok


----------



## MRS50

Australia


----------



## jmagno1998

Chevrolet Silverado of the *Quintana Roo State Police* (Mexico) responding
*Siren: Federal Signal Smart Siren*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## NYCPD93

We have the 2020 Ford Utility Interceptor, Chevy Caprice PPV aka Holden Caprice, Ford Crown Victoria P71, Chevy Tahoe PPV, Chevy impala PPV, Ford Taurus Interceptor, Dodge Durango pursuit, and Dodge Charger pursuit. All have have over 300HP except the crown victoria which is by the slowest doing 0-60 in 8.7 seconds and a 130mph(209km/h) top speed limited. The new cars do 150+mph. The new 2020 Ford Explorer Interceptor now has 400HP with a 3.5L V6 twin turbo EcoBoost with a 10 speed automatic transmission now. It does 0-60 in 5.6 seconds and tops out at 150mph(252km/). 

























































These are common in the US I love the Ford Crown victoria Interceptor because it was body on frame, very durable, easy to fix and repair, and lasted forever. The Chevy Caprice PPV is a import rebadged as a Chevy from Australia. The Ford Taurus Interceptor is the most balanced in terms of handling and acceleration with its twin turbo EcoBoost 3.5L V6 365HP. The new Ford explorer Interceptor is fast and smooth. Like I said, it has 400HP now does 150mph.


----------



## PCartCast

Another arrested car that turned to Police service. A BMW I8...

Video is in portuguese, you can watch the car...


----------



## PCartCast

NYCPD93 said:


> View attachment 2192232


French Plate? What did i missed?


----------



## Strzala

Valvejoodik said:


> It's interesting to see that Poland is using similar paint scheme as the Germans use. That blue line together with white dots. Any specific reason for that?


They always say that every change is EU requirement  This year (2022) they want to add yellow sticker stripes to be more visible on the road make it a little bit similar to UK police cars:


----------



## jmagno1998

*Mexico City Police newest scheme' Dodge Chargers *


----------



## suburbicide

In Norway, the vehicles selected as patrol cars for the years 2020 to 2027 were Volvo V90CC, Mercedes-Benz Vito and Ford Explorer ST-Line. The Explorer is the first plug in hybrid used by Norwegian police. Some future Vitos will be EVs.


----------



## SRC_100

I see that Norway has introduced a new livery of police cars!


----------



## suburbicide

SRC_100 said:


> I see that Norway has introduced a new livery of police cars!


This design with the black an yellow was introduced about 10 years ago. There may have been som minor adjustments more recently though.


----------



## SRC_100

The most I`d like this giant Explorer... just love it.


----------



## SRC_100

_New _awesome police car from Czechia, Ferrari 458 Italia:




Top speed: over 300 km/h
Acceleration: 3,5 s to 100 km/h
Ferrari comes from a confiscation, is 12 years old and only 2,000 km run.


----------

